# Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: AKA talk about AJ's itty bitty titties



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*

MITB build should be nice, and HHH/Lesnar is gonna pick up. Should be a good show.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*

The whole "only former champions are allowed in" is still aggravating me. So backwards. Plus it seems like either Cena or Show is gonna win it anyway. Didn't think they could kill my interest for a MITB match, but they're pretty close.

As usual, looking forward to the WWE Title stuff and HHH/Lesnar. Slater's next legend should be fun too.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*

So Lesnar won't be live on RAW right?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*

They're making it seem like an unexpected former champ will join the match, maybe Batista?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*



1TheRockHHH said:


> So Lesnar won't be live on RAW right?


I'm guessing it'll just be Heyman/Trips again in the ring and _maybe_ Lesnar via satellite. Although, I would be a greatly surprised if Lesnar showed up to answer Hunter's challenge.


----------



## imnotastar (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*

^ i would love to see lesnar there, sadly, i don't think he will be there.


----------



## seleucid23 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*

Lesnar's camp? I wouldn't call him that to his face.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*

Rey Rey or Miz to return tonight and join the MITB match.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*

I don't care if Lesnar turns up or not. He can't talk on the mic well at all so Heyman would be doing most of the speaking, he'd just be a body standing in the ring. It would be better for him to appear via satellite. It also protects the WWE from Lesnar saying or doing something moronic which I have begun to expect from him seeing he has demonstrated in the past that he is 100% capable of it.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*

#Piss


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*



#Mark said:


> Rey Rey or Miz to return tonight and join the MITB match.


Thinking Rey will more likely than Miz tonight (still currently filming?), but still see both joining in the Raw MITB nonetheless. Aside that, awaiting who else gets in the Smackdown MITB and the Bryan/Punk/AJ storyline. That's really about it for me.


----------



## tomfoolery (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*

Does the "throw the hat in the ring" line mean anything....

Trying to think of someone other than Taker who wears a hat.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*

Not very excited for this show. Really struggle to get pumped for RAW lately it's been very dull to watch.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*

Hoping for the best, preparing for the worst and realistically expecting something generically in-between.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*

Hopefully Brock AND Heyman will make their announcement together in the ring.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*

Kidd getting dat push bama


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*



tomfoolery said:


> Does the "throw the hat in the ring" line mean anything....
> 
> Trying to think of someone other than Taker who wears a hat.












We can dream...


----------



## AJ number 1 fan (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*

Fuck last night 
Fuck Spain 
Raw is on tonight hope it's an good show.Still crying after last night's defeat,last night was horrific cheer me up AJ lee and Daniel Bryan.


----------



## ljones97 (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*

Hopefully raw will be good, i hope lesnar is actually there. He's obviously going to say yes to the match with HHH, and there should be more build up to Punk/Bryan and the MITB match.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*

Looks like we're not getting a big summer angle this year. They seem just to kill time till the 1000. Ep.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*



DesolationRow said:


> Hoping for the best, preparing for the worst and realistically expecting something generically in-between.


Couldn't have said it better myself. Looking forward to the WWE titel stuff and HHH/Lesnar "camp" stuff. Would love to see Jericho ripping on w/e Cena does again this week.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*

The "throwing his _hat_ in, so to speak" bit seems like a big hint to Mysterio and I'm pretty sure I read somewhere (probably a YouTube comment) that he was coming back this week. Also a potential 6th candidate (The Miz?), the match suddenly seems a lot better.

Tyson Kidd getting attention. WWE acknowledging he's being underused and they want to correct that? Awesome.

And I suppose if it's not Lesnar it'll be Heyman so that's cool.

All in all this actually sounds like a good RAW. I'm optimistic!

Edit: Oh, and since it's Teddy as GM my prediction for the ME, Punk/ Cena/ Kane vs. Bryan/ Show/ Jericho tag team holla!


----------



## StylinProfilin (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*

If I get awesome matches from ZIggler, Punk, and Bryan tonight I'll be satisfied. 

1000 ep. can't get here soon enough!!


----------



## AJ number 1 fan (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*

After last night Raw will look better than the joke,that my country produced against Spain we were fucking shit.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*

Should be a good show. Raw and smackDown this week should both be good. I've been looking forward to them.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*

I think Kidd might have been inserted, only to be removed/destroyed by someone returning, maybe Barrett.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*

Teddy Long comes out and announces a tag team match playa!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*

I hope the "Lesnar saying yes to Hunters challenge" is only a 5 min segment.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*

I love Heyman but I'd really rather hear from Brock himself tonight. Live or via satellite.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*

I'm off on holiday tonight to Cornwall. So will miss this raw. Until i watch Raw tomorrow at some point on my laptop


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*



RevolverSnake said:


> I hope the "Lesnar saying yes to Hunters challenge" is only a 5 min segment.


This is RAW and HHH is in the segment. This is easily a 15 minute promo.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*



superfudge said:


> I love Heyman but I'd really rather hear from Brock himself tonight. Live or via satellite.


I'd like to see them make the announcement together in the ring.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*



superfudge said:


> I love Heyman but I'd really rather hear from Brock himself tonight. Live or via satellite.


And hear this: Hunter, I feel that you want to fight. I feel that you're feeling feelings and these feelings make you feel angry.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*



bazzer said:


> And hear this: Hunter, I feel that you want to fight. I feel that you're feeling feelings and these feelings make you feel angry.


:lmao


----------



## AJ number 1 fan (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*

Can't wait for what the Iniesta of the WWE AJ does tonight she is so good.
Can't wait for what the Messi of the WWE Daniel Bryan does tonight as well.
These two are so awesome the chemistry they have together is awesome.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*



AJ number 1 fan said:


> Can't wait for what the Iniesta of the WWE AJ does tonight she is so good.
> Can't wait for what the Messi of the WWE Daniel Bryan does tonight as well.
> These two are so awesome the chemistry they have together is awesome.


Why the hell do you have to add football stuff in every single post ?


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*

I'm" at the very least expecting Lesnar to have a pre-recorded promo or live satellite segment. Really the only thing I'm" looking forward to but Triple H and Heyman's confrontation should be good.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*



RevolverSnake said:


> I hope the "Lesnar saying yes to Hunters challenge" is only a 5 min segment.


Hope in vain. Trips will talk for 10 minutes before Lesnar even comes out. Triple H is starting to sound like Christian Bale's Batman. GRAVELLY, LOW VOICE *{BROCK YOU ARE A COWARD! YOU ARE A COWARD AND YOU HAVE A PENIS TATTOO ON YOUR CHEST! ANSWER ME, DAMMIT!!!!}* GRAVELLY LOW VOICE


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*

If it's DDP on RAW, and he can still put on an acceptable performance and I think he can 100%. A DDP vs Orton program for Summerslam is money. Of course WWE aren't smart enough to realize it. Cutter vs RKO.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*

Don't have much interest in Raw tonight. Rather just speed up until MITB.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*

I'm just looking forward for the AJ-Bryan-Punk segment, Paul Heyman, and if Eve returns.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*

I'm hoping that the Miz and Mysterio will enter the Money in the Bank match. At the moment, it looks awful, but it would really spice it up to have those two enter.

On top of that, I'm just praying that Cena will lose it. A Chris Jericho face turn would also be nice. I saw seeds planted of a 2000-esque Jericho last night when he interrupted Cena, and then mouthed off Vickie. Of course, this was subverted when he played the heel in the main event, but I hope that they continue building Jericho as a more face-like superstar.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*

Looking forward to Bork's promo.

Shakespeare look out.


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*

How long will it take for Teddy Long to arrange a TAG TEAM MATCH?!?! My guess is within the first 15 minutes


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*



X-Train said:


> How long will it take for Teddy Long to arrange a TAG TEAM MATCH?!?! My guess is within the first 15 minutes


Undertaker and Undertaker 2 Vs Undertaker 3 and Undertaker 4

All the Takers will be in alternate colours ala Street Fighter


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*

Tyson Kidd shocked the world? I only watch Raw for Ziggler these days.


----------



## flagator (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*

Hope it's DDP returning tonight but I doubt it


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*

Looking forward to more of the Punk/Bryan/AJ stuff, as well as the HHH/Lesnar/Heyman segment. It would be awesome if Lesnar was actually there live, but his announcement will come via satellite.

I'm also interested who else will get added to the WWE Championship Money In The Bank match. Mysterio and Miz are my obvious picks, but I hope they surprise us.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*

Miz? So he's done shooting the movie then?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*

You know besides Mysterio and the Miz is there anyone else on the Roster that has held the wwe championship? I'm drawing a blank here. so I guess those 2 have to enter?

Well there is Del Rio but he's feuding with Sheamus so...


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*

This is for anybody and everybody who will be complaining once Raw is over tonight. Hopefully you’ll look back and be able to say hey, at least Raw wasn’t THAT bad. 

*WWE Raw Supershow: Worst Case Scenario *

Daniel Bryan comes to the ring to talk about his match with CM Punk. Dolph Ziggler comes to the ring and tells him that nobody cares because he was robbed. Sheamus comes out to the ramp and tells the two fellas in the ring to keep their mouths shut. Teddy Long comes out next to him on ramp dancing. This week is a special week as he is the general manager of both Raw and Smackdown and he wants to kick things off big with tag team action. Cue CM Punk. 

(Match 1) CM Punk and Sheamus def. Dolph Ziggler and Daniel Bryan after Sheamus hit Ziggler with a Brogue kick and Punk followed with the GTS. Daniel Bryan came in the ring and began chanting “no” “no” “no” before getting a brogue kick and GTS of his own. CM Punk and Sheamus walked up the ramp smiling with their belts. 

Paul Heyman is shown arriving backstage talking on his cell phone. 
Jerry the King Lawler: Who do you think he’s talking to Cole? 

Raw 1000th Episode Greatest Moments: John Cena pours BBQ sauce all over Michael Cole. After the video package Lawler is laughing at Cole. Cole slams down his headset and walks to the back, leaving The King to commentate the next match by himself. 

(Match 2) The Great Khali /w Layla def. Jack Swagger. After the quick match Khali celebrates in the ring dancing with Layla as Jack Swagger shakes his head on the ground in embarrassment. The King hypes up tomorrow nights Live Smackdown Great American Bash and photo is shown promoting Cesaro/Aksana vs. Khali/Layla.

Backstage Cole walks into Teddy Longs office angry. He is tired of the verbal abuse of Jerry Lawler and the WWE universe and demands a match tonight against The King to settle the score. Teddy Long says that he can’t do that player and suggests Cole goes back to doing his job. Cole threatens to talk to the board of directors. Jerry Lawler stands up at the announcers’ table with a microphone and tells Teddy that he has no problem shutting the mouth of Michael Cole for good, which gets Teddy Long thinking. He calls in David Otunga who is wearing a “My Name Is David” pin. He tells Jerry to go to the back and find a partner to take on the team of Michael Cole and David Otunga

Heath Slater is in the ring in the middle of cutting a promo during the commercial break. He wants the crowd to know that he can take out any legend, anytime and anyplace. Booker T comes out.

(Match 3) Booker T def. Heath Slater with the bookend. Booker T then takes a seat at the empty announce desk. 

(Match 4) Brodus Clay and Jerry Lawler def. Michael Cole and David Otunga after Brodus gave Otunga a splash followed by The King’s second rope fist drop. They pose in the ring. Michael Cole runs away but Hornswoggle comes out of the ring and bites his leg. Cole tries to shake him off but Brodus catches him and throws him in the ring. Cole gets on his knees in the praying position as King grabs him by the throat. King points to Booker T who gets some BBQ sauce from under the table. They take off Cole’s clothe stripping him to nothing but his underwear and drown him in BBQ sauce. King and Booker sit at the announce table. 

(Match 5) Alberto Del Rio def. Santino Marella. In the middle of the match Santino hit Ricardo with the Cobra but Del Rio locked in the cross armbreaker for the win. 
Tomorrow night on Smackdown it’s confirmed that Ricardo will face Santino for the U.S Championship in a socket puppet arm wresting match. 

Raw Recap of Last Week’s Ending to Raw. 

John Cena is interviewed backstage by Josh Matthews about tonight’s tag team main event just announced via WWE.Com’s twitter and how he feels about teaming up with Kane despite their differences. John Cena claims he doesn’t remember any past they had because all he cares about this week is the armed forces and all the brave men and women who risk their lives. 

Propaganda footage of past Great American Bash/Tribute to the Truth/Soldier moments. Mainly focusing on John Cena, Rey Mysterio, Kelly Kelly and for some reason The Big Show. Must be an old clip or something. 

(Match 6) Christian and Tyson Kidd vs. Tensai and Damien Sandow barley get started before Paul Heyman comes out on the microphone. He tells all four superstars including Cody Rhodes who was at commentary to just leave. They listen and don’t cause a scene. 

Paul Heyman says that he will be pressing charges on Triple H for putting his hands on him last week. Triple H comes out. He demands Lesnar. Paul says Lesnar isn’t here. Brock Lesnar appears on the monitor and tells Hunter that he’ll accept his challenge under one condition. If he wins then Triple H is fired. Triple H agrees. Paul Heyman laughs. Paul Heyman gets pedigreed. Triple H poses. 

(Match 7) Ryback vs. Joe Armstrong and Marcus Thompson. Ryback tells the crowd to feed him more. 

Chris Jericho talks to Big Show about their match. Big Show says to Chris that unlike John, he doesn’t forget and to make no mistake he is completely on his own. 

Video Package for the return of Rey Mysterio. NEXT WEEK on Raw. 

(Main Event) John Cena and Kane def. Chris Jericho and The Big Show after an FU on Chris Jericho. The Big Show hit John Cena with the knockout punch and stood over his fallen body to close the show.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*



Brye said:


> Don't have much interest in Raw tonight. Rather just speed up until MITB.


I've been like this for a while. I'm pretty stoked for the 1000th episode though and thats prob the only full episode of RAW I will watch for now.


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*



Y2-Jerk said:


> You know besides Mysterio and the Miz is there anyone else on the Roster that has held the wwe championship? I'm drawing a blank here. so I guess those 2 have to enter?
> 
> Well there is Del Rio but he's feuding with Sheamus so...


Lesnar could agree to Summerslam match...on the condition he enters MITB.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*



BrianAmbrose said:


> Raw 1000th Episode Greatest Moments: John Cena pours BBQ sauce all over Michael Cole. After the video package Lawler is laughing at Cole. Cole slams down his headset and walks to the back, leaving The King to commentate the next match by himself.
> 
> (Match 2) The Great Khali /w Layla def. Jack Swagger. After the quick match Khali celebrates in the ring dancing with Layla as Jack Swagger shakes his head on the ground in embarrassment. The King hypes up tomorrow nights Live Smackdown Great American Bash and photo is shown promoting Cesaro/Aksana vs. Khali/Layla.


Lawler commentating a Khali match alone sounds bad enough to actually cause me physical pain. You are evil.



> Booker T then takes a seat at the empty announce desk.


This however, sounds incredible.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*

Just looked at wwe.com, *Punk & Cena vs. Jericho & Bryan *signed for tonight.

Playa


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*

Will Bork appear? I assume he'll be there via satellite at the middle of the show so that's the part where I'll activate my stream and then move on to doing something else, like playing video games.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*

WWE is saying "Lesnar's camp will respond" so I'm going to assume he will not be there tonight, just Heyman.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*

I can see it now Chris jericho gets in hypes up the crowd tags in Bryan without doing a single attack and starts chanting yea yea yea then proceeds to leave :troll
Blast to the past eh Bryan?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*



Clique said:


> Just looked at wwe.com, *Punk & Cena vs. Jericho & Bryan *signed for tonight.
> 
> Playa


Holla^2


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*



Clique said:


> Just looked at wwe.com, *Punk & Cena vs. Jericho & Bryan *signed for tonight.
> 
> Playa


Ya know, I don't care about this match really at all but at least they get them all in one segment so it'll (hopefully) eat up less TV time. Slap Kane/AJ in that same segment too and we're good to go.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Of course, a tag team match is the mainevent of Raw with Teddy in charge 

Expect for them to plant the seeds for the Punk V Cena angle with some miscommunication between the two in the match.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Once again there is absolutely nothing I'm looking forward to on Raw. Just holding out for the 1000th episode to be honest.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Punk will main event finally. If he doesn't than is obvious someone backstage is against him.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Punk will main event finally. If he doesn't than is obvious someone backstage is against him.


Triple H and Paul Heyman will main event.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

fuck, imagine if brock was in the MITB. he killed cena again (and everyone else in the match) then cashed in on punk. that would be siiiick, vince should of paid him double for 60 dates haha.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

They'll have miscommunication between Cena/Punk to have Bryan beat Cena tonight! That could be the start to the triple threat of Bryan/Punk/Cena at Summerslam.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I'm pretty much only watching for Heath and AJ at this point. She's smoking hot but to have her involved with the WWE Title is stupid as hell.

Some Primetime Players would be cool too.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

If that faecal fucking semen swallower Cena gets more than a 10 minute promo I shall sulk!


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



The Redeemer said:


> They'll have miscommunication between Cena/Punk to have Bryan beat Cena tonight! That could be the start to the triple threat of Bryan/Punk/Cena at Summerslam.


lol Daniel Bryan in the #2 Match at Summerslam? Good luck with that Pipe Dream.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar Responds On Raw"*



YESYESYES! said:


> Lesnar could agree to Summerslam match...on the condition he enters MITB.


They wouldn't waste Brock in a MITB match,


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Main event sounds great. Otherwise, nothing to look forward to really besides Heyman and Haitch.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

*RAW SPOILER FOR TONIGHT:*

Dallas Page is teasing on his Twitter account that he will be on Raw tonight. I heard from someone who told me they work at American Airlines and that Page was on flight 3355 that landed in Laredo earlier today.

*Source:* http://pwinsider.com/article/69818/raw-spoiler-for-tonight.html?p=1


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Daniel Bryan will take on Cena for the first time since 2003s velocity.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Punkholic said:


> *RAW SPOILER FOR TONIGHT:*
> 
> **** hidden content ****
> 
> *Source:* http://pwinsider.com/article/69818/raw-spoiler-for-tonight.html?p=1


It would be awesome but i'll believe it when it happens. DDP has "rumored" to be in the same town that WWE was in before but he never showed up on TV. Although if DDP is teasing it...


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Warrior said:


> Daniel Bryan will take on Cena for the first time since 2003s velocity.


Would be nice but it's guranteed interference. It'd be like a boy scout camp in the middle of Vatican city. Guaranteed interference.


----------



## Brock L (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Why would DDP want to be on raw tonight he was a big time WCW wrestler and probably anti wwe


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

The last few weeks I've only really wanted to watch RAW because all of you guys crack me the fuck up, in a good way. I'm not into forums, but glad I found this one.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



P5YC40D3L1C said:


> The last few weeks I've only really wanted to watch RAW because all of you guys crack me the fuck up, in a good way. I'm not into forums, but glad I found this one.


Yup you can expect many "RAW sucks or RAW was garbage" comments in plenty tonight like always.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Brock L said:


> Why would DDP want to be on raw tonight he was a big time WCW wrestler and probably anti wwe


He liked WWE. They let him do his own angle.


----------



## Hazza905 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Brock L said:


> Why would DDP want to be on raw tonight he was a big time WCW wrestler and probably anti wwe


----------



## Brock L (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

ah yes i remember now he was with the wwe for a short while


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Brock L said:


> Why would DDP want to be on raw tonight he was a big time WCW wrestler and probably anti wwe


He was never really anti WWE after he joined, he just chose the wrong gimmick which he admitted to.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

HHH/COO-COO and Bork Laser will have at LEAST a 25 minute promo......and they'll just repeat themselves over and over again throughout the whole thing. HHH is really good at that. He's become a pro at that for the past 2 years! 

Gosh, how I wish it was just one year ago......think about all that hype last year, and how we thought the WWE would change forever! Good times.....good times!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

It took at least 1.21 Jiggawatts to get there. But I can honestly say that the raw you're all about to watch is fantastic.

Great Scott!!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Joey Ryan, Samoa Joe, and James Storm, Aries, and so many TNA guys right now...would put the E back in WWE, for me anyway.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Brock L said:


> Why would DDP want to be on raw tonight he was a big time WCW wrestler and probably anti wwe


To be fair, Nitro does have a place in Raw history. Without Nitro and WCW, WWE would have never stepped up their game and given us the Attitude Era. 

And as a big WCW mark, I'm really looking forward to seeing DDP tonight. Besides that and the Punk/Bryan/AJ storyline, there's not much else I care for tonight. Don't really care for the HHH/Lesnar feud until Lesnar himself shows up, which likely won't be until the 1000th Raw.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Really hoping we get to see ddp compete in an actual match rather than just an in ring segment.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Seems like were going to get a glimpse of Bryan vs Cena during the tag match on RAW tonight. I expect the crowd's asses to be off their seats for that one.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



blarg_ said:


> Seems like were going to get a glimpse of Bryan vs Cena during the tag match on RAW tonight. I expect the crowd's asses to be off their seats for that one.


FCGINGIGN fuck, really? Can't wait. Please crowd, be good.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Hoping for a good show but then again I always do. Punk Bryan stuff please.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I see we're already in full tag team mode tonight. :side:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I've had a change of heart so I'll actually watch tonight's episode, just because I'm excited about Bryan vs Cena.



Brye said:


> I see we're already in full tag team mode tonight. :side:


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Brye said:


> I see we're already in full tag team mode tonight. :side:


It's as if they do it intentionally when Teddy's in charge.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Did someone say tag team match?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



ChromeMan said:


> Did someone say tag team match?


Brilliant :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Teddy Long as GM will result in a boring show, typical to the crap we've been watching the last few weeks. The Brock/Triple h stuff will be the only thing worth tuning in for.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

NCIS old shows = better than what wwe has to offer at the moment


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Did Cena and Bryan ever actually compete against each other on WWE television, aside from their Velocity match in 2002?

I really hope we get a great crowd tonight, it may be the deciding factor for WWE to give a Cena/Bryan feud a chance.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Brock L said:


> Why would DDP want to be on raw tonight he was a big time WCW wrestler and probably anti wwe


3 time wcw world champion, yeah was never a big star...

He's also done a few things for wwe in the past 2 years like the wcw dvd and some legends of the round table typings.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Who wants to play a drinking game? 

- Take one shot every time Teddy Long smiles.
- Take two shots for every tag team match Teddy Long sets up.
- Take two shots for every "HOLLA" we hear. Double the shots if said in succession. ("Holla holla holla") = 2 x 2 x 2 = 8 shots.
- Drink an entire bottle of Drain-O if he does that stupid fucking dance.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

This show _could_ be good. PLEASE BE GOOD!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Let's hope for good Punk & Bryan build-up tonight.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Gimmicky said:


> *The "throwing his hat in, so to speak" bit seems like a big hint to Mysterio* and I'm pretty sure I read somewhere (probably a YouTube comment) that he was coming back this week. Also a potential 6th candidate (The Miz?), the match suddenly seems a lot better.
> 
> Tyson Kidd getting attention. WWE acknowledging he's being underused and they want to correct that? Awesome.
> 
> ...


since when does Mysterio wear a hat?



StylinProfilin said:


> If I get awesome matches from ZIggler, Punk, and Bryan tonight I'll be satisfied.


this...and watching Cletus get murked by a legend



Clique said:


> Just looked at wwe.com, *Punk & Cena vs. Jericho & Bryan *signed for tonight.
> 
> Playa


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Even if the crowd doesn't pop for DDP i'm going to be cheering in my house really great of wwe to bring back these old wrestlers


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



RyanPelley said:


> Who wants to play a drinking game?
> 
> - Take one shot every time Teddy Long smiles.
> - Take two shots for every tag team match Teddy Long sets up.
> ...


i would but dont want to die from alcohol poisoning


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



11rob2k said:


> 3 time wcw world champion, yeah was never a big star...
> 
> He's also done a few things for wwe in the past 2 years like the wcw dvd and some legends of the round table typings.


He's done jack shit in WWE that's been noteworthy, but he was one of WCW's top stars during it's peak period. For this alone he should be commended.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

2 mins to go


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Tag Team match playa!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

NCIS hurry the fuck off my screen!


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



RyanPelley said:


> Who wants to play a drinking game?
> 
> - Take one shot every time Teddy Long smiles.
> - Take two shots for every tag team match Teddy Long sets up.
> ...


You're gonna get the whole forum killed tonight.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

This raw has to be better than last week. Right???


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

one mintue left.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Prons reporting in


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I pray for a good RAW tonight!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

HERE WE GO!


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

hurr we go.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

USA Network fucked up again. Lol.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

My intro just got cut off.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

What the hell is this...?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Meh, absolutely no expectations tonight.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

they fucking DID IT AGAIN. Theyre airing local ad spots during the intro of raw. Fuck this god damn company.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Two weeks in a row with this shit.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Lmao they did it again heres the commercials :lmao


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

In before any comments that say "raw sucks so far", "what have I missed", "no reaction" or "calling it now".


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Alright, Chumps, 

LET'S DO THIS!!!!

HERE WWE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Be good, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

It happened again! Two weeks in a row. WWE is going to have to make an official apology again.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

So much Holla for two nights straight. Are we ready?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Did anyone else just have the intro interrupted by commercials?


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

lol wtf. commercials trolling on raw again


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I can't stand this already.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Fuckery :lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



magusnova said:


> This raw has to be better than last week. Right???


I only care about Raw nowadays for the 5 mintute Raws on youtube


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

It begins...


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Uhhh..there we go..back to Cena Promo to open the show. I missed this so much last week.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

DA UNDATAKAH WILL COMPETE IN A TAG TEAM MATCH


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Same same spot from 2009


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Atleast we didn't miss nothing important.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> they fucking DID IT AGAIN. Theyre airing local ad spots during the intro of raw. Fuck this god damn company.


Because it's not your local sports station thats doing it?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

That wasn't a Chokeslam. It was a tummy-slam.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

am i the only one not getting the commercials


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



BrianAmbrose said:


> In before any comments that say "raw sucks so far", "what have I missed", "no reaction" or "calling it now".


RAW sucks so far it has just been a recap reel. I bet the reel got no reaction, calling it now.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Who opens the show?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

How lame.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Back for another night of trailing along 15 minutes behind you guys. It's a little disorienting trying to keep up, but I've discovered it actually works out pretty well for me. I like knowing ahead of time what's worth watching and when's the perfect time to go make supper. This must be how it feels to be psychic.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Alright, here we go...


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

The colossal clutch? Really WWE..


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Look at this fucking idiot, standing in that picture, doing his stupid dance.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

PLEASE give us a good crowd tonight.. please..


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Teddy Long made a tag match? Well color me surprised...


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Teddy Long Tag Match.

WWE trolling us again..


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

A tag team match by Teddy Long??!?!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

LOL! TAG MATCH!


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

The tag team match sounds good. I always wanted to see Bryan and Cena in a match.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Is Laredo considered big enough to deserve a mention then?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Yay. Cena right away.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Teddy making a tag match


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

We're starting with Cena....booooooooo.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Cena ffs.

Dat TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYAS.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



RyanPelley said:


> Look at this fucking idiot, standing in that picture, doing his stupid dance.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

BEST EVER.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I can't think of a RAW main event feud I've cared about less than Cena/Big Show.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Lmao @ Cole saving face.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Dat pop


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

fuck this crowd


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Cena? Cena.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Fuck the drinking game. I'm drinking Drain-O already.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Cena opening show. Fuck this.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Typical Teddy


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Can't wait to see Punk and Cena team up.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Boo this asshole. Stupid crowd.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

and because they're in texas, its Juan Cena to start the show.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Bitches love tag team matches.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Where's raw tonight?


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

BOO THIS MAN


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Here comes another shit promo


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

wow that arena is small

Looks like a fucking house show


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

STRAIGHT UP TAG TEAM MATCH


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

There's something funny about Cena getting his ass beat then coming out next week smiling and running around without a care in the world.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Ugh one of those crowds? Not that it's just pro Cena but the fact that they all scream like little girls.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Your main event talent, everyone. Kane and Big Show in a ladder match for world titles in 2012...


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Oh god...this guy.

Brb, drinking some bleach.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

JOHN CENA! YEAH!


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Boo this man.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Cena starting off? 
Please no promos similar to star wars please.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Booooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Good main event tonight, too stereotypical for Teddy though.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Teddy's gimmick is legit tag team matches? Stop with all these boring combinations, especially Punk/Bryan, we saw this shit EVERY week since May.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Oh are the little Jimmy's ever out in force. Fuck sake.

LOL, Cena you didn't come down angry ever. You fucking cunt.


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



blarg_ said:


> PLEASE give us a good crowd tonight.. please..


Already spoiled 3 seconds in with the high pitched squil for cena


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Did he just drop a Manimal reference?


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

WHAT? lol.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Go away Cena


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Big Show he was done with Cena two weeks ago..then uhh..decided he wasn't..

I guess.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Oh great Cena thanking his opponents for beating him down again! What a new concept


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Haha, keep "WHAT"ing this scumbag. FUCK YOU CENA!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Please shut the fuck up Cena.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I *all of a sudden * have to deal with The Big Show?
Jesus I know they have short term memory, but I mean. Really?


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

This picture sums up how I feel about RAW starting this way.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Cena getting "What" chants, very awesome.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

'What' this man!


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

yawn.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Oh Cena, why won't you just suffer a career ending injury? How can Edge be taken from us but not you? There's no justice.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Just a little over 5 minutes in and I've already changed the channel.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

God damn, it's got the point now where I'm just looking forward for the Road to Wrestlemania.......


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

YES


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

YES


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Bryan vs Cena?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Promo saved

YES

:mark:


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

finally


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

LOL BRYAN TROLLING!!!


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

i love the fact john cena pisses everyone off


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Don't you mean "no" Bryan? I don't want fucking Cena as champion again.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Already?

Okay then :bryan


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Yes Cena. You will rise above the odds and become the man, right?


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Sewage Baby. fpalm FFS


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I see Bryan is using the no theme tonight.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

wow, good work, WWE. You're building a feud between cena and bryan. Thanks for letting us know who wins the title at MITB...


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

YES! YES! YES!

Daniel Bryan to save us from Cena's shitty segment.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

bryan doesn't even need entrance music anymore :lmao


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I hate Cena's act with a passion. His character is NEVER going to evolve to change.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

YES!! YES!! YES! YES !! YES!! YES!! YES!! YES!!!!


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Segment Saved.
Summerslam feud booked. 

Watch John Cena try and make a joke out of his Yes.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Well thanks for rephrasing the same promo we get every time superstars are fighting for a belt/briefcase, Cena.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I had the promo on mute. What happened to Bryan's music? Why would he get involved with Cena's fuckery? Don't do it, Bryan. Please don't do it.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

"I didn't even realize you were out here" - haha


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Bryan yes'ing for no reason.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

bryan telling it like it is.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

is bryan wearing lipstick?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

that was a joke?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

save.Us_bry


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Dat heat


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

rofl at the thank you based god sign


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Cena gets "What" chants, Bryan gets "No" chants. Whose side is this crowd on?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Wow booing bryan? Fuck this audience.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Blah,blah,blah,blah,blah,blahah.


More Bryan and Cena crap.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



NathWFC said:


> Oh Cena, why won't you just suffer a career ending injury? How can Edge be taken from us but not you? There's no justice.


Classy.


----------



## WooKennedy (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Byran sounds like an interior designer.

The gay type.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

NO MUSIC FOR ANYONE TODAY


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

WWE Amish style.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

NO ENTRANCE MUSIC TONIGHT BITCHES


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

oh great a mark audience, vaginas go wild.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Fucking christ on a popsicle stick.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Dark_Link said:


> Wow booing bryan? Fuck this audience.


Well, he is a heel


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

this crowd fucking sucks


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Are the theme's fucking broken or something?

Punk ripping off Bryan. How original.

Punk and Bryan teaming up. AND LAWLER. Fuck this fuckery.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh hell naw....


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Oh good CM Punk at least now there will bee some entertainment in this promo.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I already want to change the channel.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

The crowd is saying "NO!" lol


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

CM Punk and Daniel Bryan making this awesome.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

LMFAO. CM Punk YES chants ftmfwwww! :lmao


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

God this is a horrible segment.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Huganomics said:


> Classy.


I knew I'd get a reply like that, and quite honestly, I couldn't give a fuck.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Who's fucked the music?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I can see another Tag Team main event happening tonight..............................


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Oh snap! Tell the truth D-Bry!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Enough pandering...


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

lets just wave our hands to our ears like hogan for this.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

ooooooooooh bryan owned


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

No entrances for Punk and Bryan?
I guess they want to save a lot of time for that HHH promo.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

lol DB is boss.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Bryan with dat heat!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

BRYAN calling them cunts out. :lmao

So glad he done that, it's getting tired.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

This really is written for 9 year olds. Talk about corny.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Holy shit, this catchphrase is already more annoying that WHAT.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Only Jericho gets music?

Lol


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Woo Jericho


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Jericho!!!!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

GIMMICK INFRIGEMENT PUNK!!!!!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

ENTRANCE MUSIC!


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Finally.......


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Ladies and gentlemen, please welcome to the ring, God.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Got to love people saying Punk is good here. He is fucking terrible, almost as old and stale as Cena....


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

So this segment basically confirmed that Cena is going to win at MITB, right? As if we didn't know.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Oh, Jericho must have sacraficed his paycheck for a theme.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Oh Jericho's theme seems to work.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Ugh this won't end well.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

2/4 entrance themes, no one cares anymore.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I can't believe how horrible Punk has become. This is depressing.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

About time Bryan told them to stop stealing his catchphrase. So many haters leeching off of his popularity.


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

JERICHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Love it whenever Punk and Bryan argue, very awesome. And Y2J in the mix now, even more awesome.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

lmao not even John Cena can get the WWE champion to main event Raw. 
It's gotta be Punk.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

CM Punk is a wannabee


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

LOL, why does Jeritroll get music?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Imagine a random person switching to RAW and seeing these goofs doing this embarrassing unrealistic act?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Bon Jovi :lol


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Lol Bon Jovi


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

So the play button finally unstuck


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

LOL bon jovi.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

inb4 teddy makes a tag matchup...fuck this is so predictable.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

SHUT THE HELL UP


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

VINTAGE CATCH PHRASE.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

rofl Bon Jovi.


RAW IS JERICHO!! :mark:


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Jericho is too damn good.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

LOL, Bon Jovi. That actually made me chuckle.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Face Turn


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Hell yeah! Jericho going back to the old days


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

JERICHO!

GOING FACE? 

HAHA


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

RETRO CATCHPHRASES

:mark:


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Jericho Mini Mark Out Moment.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Where did this crowd come from?


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Marking for Jericho right now ahahahahahah


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Raw is Jericho bitches


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

RAW. IS. JERICHO.


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

RAW ISSSS JERICHOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

YES!YES!YES!

Jericho and his catchphrases!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

This is one of my favorite promos in years, solely because of who's involved.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Lol I love Y2J :lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Jericho be owning!


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Y2J going old school, mark out moment of the year


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Nice Jericho taken it back with those catchphrases.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Jericho......the only one with his music. Hahaah

Hahahahaha, Bon Jovi! 

Catchphraseamania! 
RAW IS JERICHO!!!!!
THE AYATOLLA OF ROCKIN' ROLLA IS BAACK BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Haha retro Jericho catchphrases... I'm in heaven...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



NathWFC said:


> I knew I'd get a reply like that, and quite honestly, I couldn't give a fuck.


Lulz, OK. Enjoy being a douchebag.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Y2J Catchphrases= faceturn


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

*OLD JERICHO!*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Jericho is awesome. I marked at the old catchphrases.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Lol Jericho


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Holy shit "shut the hell up" AND "Raw is Jericho" AND "Eeeeeeevvvverrrrrrrrrrrrrr!"?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Minor Face turn right now, love it!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

LOL, Jericho completely owns this promo now (Y)


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Oh god, Jericho saying three of this classic lines!

LOL @ the EEEEEEEEEEEVER!


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

I just marked out!


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I'm markin out bro


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Get new catch-phrases but it's okay if I reuse mine that are years old.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

the look at jericho face, priceless.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Best Raw opening segment in a while.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Right in the memories!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Do they sell that light up jacket yet?


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

VINTAGE JERICHO


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Those catchphrases gave me an orgasm


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

LOL! Jericho is a hero.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Good to hear Y2J and his catchphrases once again. Bit of nostalgia right there.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Marked for that


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

What a difference a year makes for Punk's character...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Jericho is back to is old self! This segment is awesome!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

:lmao SHUT THE HELL UP. RAW IS JERICHO! EVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVER.

Jericho SAVED this shit for this alone.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Classic Jericho!

I hope he sticks around for awhile. . .


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

haha Punk said Bon Jovi haha I hope he says Metallica next as that would be soooo funny....

Seriously people laughed at that? (facepalm)


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I don't even know what to think.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Awesome!


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Only AJ coming down and skipping about in Sid Justice gear can save this.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

This crowd has no clue what Jericho was saying, full of 8 year olds


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Jericho is awesome


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Jericho just wrecked everyone. Kane ftw


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

jericho ftmfw.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I get it... Putting Bryan/Punk in the promo with Cena is just another "please love Cena" tactic. They are involving him with the most interesting storyline in the company atm. The Bryan/AJ/Punk/Kane thing has been carrying RAW, and I guess they just couldn't resist putting Cena in that mix.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

That segment sickened me.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Since we appear to be going Old School. Kane with his electric voice box?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

that finger


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Jericho owning out there! Good stuff! Bryan should add a few more catchphrases!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I miss old school Jericho now.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



bazzer said:


> Get new catch-phrases but it's okay if I reuse mine that are years old.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Kane to talk about electrocuting all of their testicles plz.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Kane should pull out the voicebox gimmick.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

At least AJ isn't there.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

So why didn't Punk & Bryan get theme musics?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Kane is still mad about that coffee with him and Jericho


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I feel a disturbance in the force, and AJ Lee's ass is coming!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Ok is this going to be a 6 man match now.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



2 Ton 21 said:


> Since we appear to be going Old School. Kane with his electric voice box?


Sawwwwwwwwk eehhhhhhht.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Aaaand here comes Paul Wight to ruin everything.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Oh goddamnit. Mr. Iron Clad Contract to ruin the segment.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Anyone in the roster NOT coming out?


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I got a feeling we'll be seeing a six-man tag match now.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Teddy Long needs to get down here and make this a 6 man tag team match stat!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Oh my god do all of these guys really need to come out here right now?


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Who the bloody hell else is going to come out for this promo? My guess is!

*ABE VIGODA!!!!*


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

U COULD TELL JERICHO ENJOYED GOING OLD SKWL SOOO MUCH


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

oh dear 
lol at kane just saying otherwise


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Man I never thought I would hear Jericho utter those catchphrases again...awesome.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



2 Ton 21 said:


> Since we appear to be going Old School. Kane with his electric voice box?


Do you want to play a game!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Jericho still has the MJ jacket.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

XD The way Jericho is punching KAne while still looking at Cena is funny


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

listen up playas we gonna have ourselves a three on three tag team match!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

WWE Presents: Here are all of the people who will be in the money in the bank match one of whom you actually WANT to see in a Money in the Bank match!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

So the rest of them get entrances except for Punk and Bryan?
Shows how little they care about them.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Lol at Jericho "punching" Kane :lmao


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I love how Punk just sorta disappeared.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Fuck off big show


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Just end this shit.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I am liking this opening promo


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Oh god... Gotta keep Big Slow looking strong!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I love how they are trying to tell us Big Show is a scary monster, and he still dresses like that.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Oh man, we've NEVER seen this before!


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Does Lawler have a never ending collection of those hideous tee shirts?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Well one 4 man in RAW money in the bank, Where is Rey Mysterio? Miz?


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Well that was pointless. But again, AJ wasn't there, so i'm happy


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

WTF? No 6 man tag team match, where the hell is Teddy


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Thanks for ruining that Show


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

im going to do something else with my night...at least until the top of the next hour. This product is so stale right now


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

So much good and so much bad. :lmao

The Cena marks are seriously pissing me off.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

This has been an overbooked ass segment. lol.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Great opening segment until the two tall dudes showed up.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Pointless opening is pointless. Thank God for Jericho!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

so...they really didnt accomplish anything with that first segment did they? big show can destroy people...yeah, he's a giant, we knew that!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Big Show dominant on television. Loses on PPV. Same old formula.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Great promo from those four, Kane coming out to say one word was pointless and Show interrupting just to clean house kinda ruined it as well.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

this show needs more tag team matches


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I thought maybe for a second Kane would look somewhat strong compared to Show...nope, Show is a GIANT and a MONSTER!


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

"I tell you Big Show may be unstoppable".

Besides of course all the times he's gotten stopped...... by all 5 men in the ring over the past two years.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

So Main Event for tonight.

Punk, Cena, Kane vs Jericho, Show, Bryan


Already can see Teddy Long jumping for joy in his overly large suit.


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

great start already better than last weeks show.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

So its starts bad? Like, Cena promo with lame interruptions bad? Good, that means I can walk away to put my supper on now before it starts here. I'm hungry.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Only the WWE can say a guy is unbeatable even though he lost his last PPV match


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I enjoyed that opening segment very much!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

If fucking Lawler says "Big Show may just be unstoppable" one more time I'm going to kill the cunt.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Good opening segments thanks to Jericho, Bryan, and partially Punk.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

someone gif jericho telling bryan to shut the hell up :lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

lmao this show is so derp right now, it's like even the writers don't even know what to do anymore


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



bmp487 said:


> I get it... Putting Bryan/Punk in the promo with Cena is just another "please love Cena" tactic. They are involving him with the most interesting storyline in the company atm. The Bryan/AJ/Punk/Kane thing has been carrying RAW, and I guess they just couldn't resist putting Cena in that mix.


...Or maybe they're just building for the tag team match tonight? :kenny


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

DDP will not get a pop guys, too many green shirts in the crowd. Big Show and Cena please for love of me retire. Jericho, Bryan, Punk saved that awful promo.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



NathWFC said:


> If fucking Lawler says "Big Show may just be unstoppable" one more time I'm going to kill the cunt.


Kill him anyway, he's earned it


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Is it just me or did that "time off" from Jericho make him "freshen" up a bit. He doesn't seem to act like a total boring bitter heel now. Passion may be the word I am looking for.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

NGL, I was expecting Mysterio's music...


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

4 Weeks then a PPV, another 4 weeks another PPV, another 4 weeks another PPV, another 4 weeks another PPV.

It's felt this way for quite sometime but it's just really starting to kill me how awful long term booking has been and it's just all about short term booking. After the PPV, rinse and reuse, the end.


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Good opening segment. Wasn't as bad as people are saying it was.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



BrianAmbrose said:


> "I tell you Big Show may be unstoppable".
> 
> Besides of course all the times he's gotten stopped...... by all 5 men in the ring over the past two years.


Ooooooooooor by Bryan guilt tripping him


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



bazzer said:


> Get new catch-phrases but it's okay if I reuse mine that are years old.


It seems you have poor comprehension of the english language.

He said to get more than a single, one-word catch phrase if he's pissed about people using that one word.

The point being, if you have 4-5 catch phrases, people aren't going to steal them all. If you have one, it not only gets old fast, but if anyone else uses it, you have nothing to say anymore.

Jericho's old phrases still work because nobody else uses them, and nobody has used them in years. They're also classic at this point, like Stone Cold or Rock's old catch phrases, so they're always worth saying.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

God dammit now i'm hungry


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

5 people talking hyping the ppv -> best opening eva!!!1!1


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Horrendous segment. The only worth watching here was Jericho going old school and smart Big Show booking.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

The segment starts and ends stale.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Good opening segments thanks to Jericho, Bryan, and partially Punk.


I like him, but Punk was probably the worst thing about that segment. All he did was the yes rip off, which has been done to death by Sheamus already.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



BrianAmbrose said:


> "I tell you Big Show may be unstoppable".
> 
> Besides of course all the times he's gotten stopped...... by all 5 men in the ring over the past two years.


:lol


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

15 minutes of catch phrases followed by Big Show squashing everyone.

Amazing television here folks.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Not a bad opener at all. :troll


----------



## ywall2breakerj (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

The forum isn't even crashing. Does anybody care about Raw anymore?

Big Show did stuff. Yay. Don't care. Never cared. It's not 2000 anymore....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Because I really care how old celebs were when Raw started.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



leon79 said:


> Do you want to play a game!


How about a nice game of chess?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

That might be the most worthless RAW fact ever.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I don't know how they can give away the first real Bryan/Cena confrontation for THIS? Way to not properly build the anticipation and make people care.

By the end of the year, the E will have relegated Bryan to generic heel # 256


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

What the fuck? Who cares?


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Its official, fuck Big Show. Please retire already.


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

HAHA COLE.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Cole. Go die in a fucking fire please.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

What kind of did you know fact was that?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Most irrelevant "fact" ever.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



NathWFC said:


> If fucking Lawler says "Big Show may just be unstoppable" one more time I'm going to kill the cunt.


Big Show's always made out to be "unstoppable" once or twice a year so they can add fake drama to matches like MITB, Elimination Chamber, or Survivor Series, only for him to inevitably lose the match like he always does.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

PRIMETIME PLAYAHS


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

PRIME TIME PLAYERS OPENING! LOVE IT!


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

MILLIONS OF DOLLAHS!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Eight Man tag match? Damn Teddy.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Oh damn get it get it...


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Anger Management was ok from what I've seen.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

tag team match? fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

8 man tag match? That's a lot of shots.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

8 man tag team HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHA


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Millions.


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

ptp yeah millions of dollars


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Wow dumbest "did you know fact" ever!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Damn. Cody Rhodes had to come out to jobber tag music.:lol


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Teddy Long booked a tag team match? I'm shocked.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Millions of fuckin' dollars!


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Yup, it's the NoD


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

8 man tag team match Teddy your so silly


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

The Prime Time Players are the best thing in wrestling right now.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Rhodes is coming out to Titus and Young's music... My word.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

8 man tag match, Teddy is going all out tonight


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Really good opening segment. Really enjoyed that.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

CHARLIE CHARLIE CHARLIE CHARLIE CHARLIE!!!!!!


MOVE MOVE MOVE GET IT GET IT GET IT!!!!!!
Best lyrics EEEEEEEEEEVVVVVVEEEEERRRRRRRR CREATED!!!!


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Codys a jobber


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Oh damn Cody. How the mighty have fallen


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Winning.


Oh million of dollar comes out no reaction :lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

One of these things is not like the other....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Holy balls they're in Texas? I guess WWE didn't hear about LockDown this year.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Charlie Sheen guest hosts Monday Night Raw..

Tuesday-95% of the roster fails a wellness policy test.

BOOK IT.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

LOL @ Cody and Otunga coming out to the Prime Time Playa's theme like some lackeys!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

8 man tag team. holy holla balls


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I thought R-Truth's foot was broken?


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

oneil and young make me lol everytime


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Christian! YES! YES! YES!

Edit: Why the hell did they not come out to Christians music!?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I don't get this Charlie Sheen thing. I know associating with him might bring the WWE some attention, but having him twitter about Raw feels weird. I guess my sentiments is, "Who cares?".


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

What kind of random ass 8 man tag team match is this?


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

8 man tag match playa.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

What in the hell is this clusterfuck?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Headliner said:


> Damn. Cody Rhodes had to come out to jobber tag music.:lol


He definitely didn't like it either haha. Hopefully it's his music playing at the end of the match but I doubt it


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

8 mean? THAT MEANS 16 BALLS.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Oh, no. No. NOOOOOOOO


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Damn, look at all that gold.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Prime Time Players on RAW.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Haven't seen an 8-man tag match in a long time, probably will end in a minute though.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Teddy made a tag team match? Wow, I'm shocked.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

FUCKING DAMN SHIT! 4 Superstars with their own themes, just coming out with one song.

Rhodes!!!!!! MITB winner pleasssseee!!!!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Huganomics said:


> ...Or maybe they're just building for the tag team match tonight? :kenny


You don't need a huge clusterfuck promo to promote a RAW tag match between 4 of the company's biggest stars. Try again next time.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Dead Fucking Silence for Primetime Players.

MOVE GET IT GET IT GET IT GET IT MOVE MOVE MOVE GET IT GET IT GET IT GET IT.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Prime time player for world domination!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Tag Team Match Playa! Holla! Holla! Holla!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

If every match tonight is a tag match I'm going to laugh so hard.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

If Teddy becomes GM he will have 1 match for the whole night the whole roster in an elimination tag team match


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I gotta get that new Christian t-shirt kinda reminds me of Breaking Bad.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



James1o1o said:


> Christian! YES! YES! YES!
> 
> Edit: Why the hell did they not come out to Christians music!?


And why the hell did Cody come out to Primetime Players' music? One question after another atm.


----------



## The Nugget (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

How did I know there would be tag team matches with Teddy Long as GM


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

What a fuckery lol. It's nice to see PrimeTyme on Raw but this is so random.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Teddy is GM and we have a multi racial 8 man tag match.

Dax and Murray!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



MillionDollarProns said:


> 8 mean? THAT MEANS 16 BALLS.


Is Little Jimmy male or female?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

The Zookeeper has returned!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I don't think I've ever seen so many black men in the ring at once before.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Even cole knows smackdown sucks


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> And why the hell did Cody come out to Primetime Players' music? One question after another atm.


I know! Godamn Teddy Long! He only wants music he can dance to.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

United Nations in the ring right now. Playa making moves.


Amber B said:


> Holy balls they're in Texas? I guess WWE didn't hear about LockDown this year.


Or maybe laughed thinking the crowd wouldn't do that to them.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



The Nugget said:


> How did I know there would be tag team matches with Teddy Long as GM


Holla holla holla.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

"he was gm for like a decade" :lmao:lmao
geez damn, I didn't think about that. Please leave "Tag Team" Teddy! Triple T!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Does Darren Young know he's a wrestler and he's in the ring right now?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

So wait...is Otunga the number one contender to the US Title? 

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



ToddTheBod said:


> Dead Fucking Silence for Primetime Players.
> 
> MOVE GET IT GET IT GET IT GET IT MOVE MOVE MOVE GET IT GET IT GET IT GET IT.


Which means dead silence for Abraham Washington.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



NathWFC said:


> If fucking Lawler says "Big Show may just be unstoppable" one more time I'm going to kill the cunt.




If the WWE wasn't scripted, the Big Show would win every single match he's in so he litterally would be unstoppable.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

All we need now is slater...


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Damn commercial already


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



dan the marino said:


> I don't think I've ever seen so many black men in the ring at once before.


Never seen a Belladonna gangbang?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I don't get this Charlie Sheen thing. I know associating with him might bring the WWE some attention, but having him twitter about Raw feels weird. I guess my sentiments is, "Who cares?".


He will be an excellent role model for the 9 year olds that Cena believes make up the majority of Raw's audience. (Y)


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Cody looks so out of place.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

- Every Raw starts with Cena complaining

today:
Cena complains
DByran interrupts YES YES YES while he says it Michael Cole says "A little unusual" 

Wow.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Thoughts:

Charlie Sheen is funny.

Prime Time Players :mark:

R-Truth is back?


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Prime Time Playaz have more Stock Behind them than Cody Rhodes lol


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Least cody will get into MITB tomo...

oh and Jericho owned all your Punk and Bryans GOAT's.....


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

People in this forum: 

"wheres the wrestling wwe?"...

Same people: 

"oh a tag match....fucking damn you wwe"


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

This many commercials had to be illegal. Seriously, joke. We got like, 150 seconds of action then.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Okay so Rhodes and Christian didn't get an enterance?
I HAZ SADZ


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Kofi's pecs coming at ya!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Lol for Santino's Bruce Lee style front Karate Kick to Otunga!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



bigdog40 said:


> If the WWE wasn't scripted, the Big Show would win every single match he's in so he litterally would be unstoppable.


Not if he went against Great Khali.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Didn't we just get back from a commercial break? wtf?


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Wait Daniel Bryan beat up Cena?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Tim Legend said:


> People in this forum:
> 
> "wheres the wrestling wwe?"...
> 
> ...


Fixed


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

This is tag team night, playa!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Did Cody Rhodes really just come out to Titus Oneil's theme song :lol and we wonder why they can't make any new stars.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I'm going to assume that this building is low on energy so they aren't going to play everyone's entrance music, even if it's the WWE Champion's. Con Ed is a bitch.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

So far we are 1/1 in tag matches, I have a feeling we are going to get atleast 4 of them.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



TripleG said:


> So wait...is Otunga the number one contender to the US Title?
> 
> HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!


Lol, when the fuck this happen?


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

A little late here, but the crowd is pretty damn good tonight and the opening segment had a different feel to it and I personally liked it. Don't know if it was the technical difficulties or not. Also the lighting looks different. 

...Then the Big Show ruined it.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Amber B said:


> Teddy is GM and we have a multi racial 8 man tag match.
> 
> Dax and Murray!


That makes it okay. If Prime Tyme and TruthBoom were on the same team then it's racist. But having the only two white guys on opposite teams its fine.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*






something tells me Christian did this backstage before they went out to the ring


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Vince Mcmahon has really lost his mind guys.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Bubzeh said:


> This many commercials had to be illegal. Seriously, joke. We got like, 150 seconds of action then.


Imagine how bad it's going to be when they do 3 hour Raws. You know damn well they don't have extra shit to display during the show.


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Imagine Tag Team Teddy booking an Survivor Series event.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

So what i missed?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

WWE is great at starting to build a young star and then randomly giving up for no discernible reason.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Is it Ironic that my "Worst Case Scenario Raw" on page 6 is already better than this?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



urca said:


> Okay so Rhodes and Christian didn't get an enterance?
> I HAZ SADZ


Technically Rhodes music should of played for his team since he's the biggest star, but I guess they want to get the Primetime Players over somehow. 

On the face team, it really didn't matter who's music played since they're all stuck in mid-card hell together.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

We need a Teddy Long smiley.

Its long overdue.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Antho10000 said:


> Not if he went against Great Khali.


Khali is too darn awkward. Show at least used to be pretty agile. He's also not as big as he was.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Those were some awkward ass entrances. Oh shit Cody getting some heat


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

"Cody Rhodes now in control of Kofi Kingston."

Racist.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Cut AW's mic please. I'm already annoyed.

EDIT: Though its better than listening to Lawler & Cole babble on about God knows what.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Crowd is dead


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



bigdog40 said:


> If the WWE wasn't scripted, the Big Show would win every single match he's in so he litterally would be unstoppable.


No because none of the wrestlers who are actors would be in WWE currently and there'd be a weight system and probably some of the Heavyweights in UFC currently would be in WWE because it's real fighting and Big Show would probably not be in WWE because he's slow and lazy, and sucks as a athlete in general so he'd get cut for losing too much.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



EmbassyForever said:


> So what i missed?


John Cena wants to be champion. 
Big Show is a monster. 
Jerry Lawler likes to chuckle. 
Blacks tag with blacks. 

Thats about it.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Brilliant talking mid match reminds me of Jimmy hart a bit


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Why does AW have a mic?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

lol the crowd is so dead the guy can cut a promo during the match.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Amber B said:


> I'm going to assume that this building is low on energy so they aren't going to play everyone's entrance music, even if it's the WWE Champion's. Con Ed is a bitch.


They're probably trying to cut budget costs. I'm expecting NYE 2000 level fireworks for their 1000th.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

AW WITH A MIC
IM HAPPY


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Tidus apparently hates fat boys and kofi


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

So far this has been terrible. Counting down the minutes until Lesnar/HHH gets TV time.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Is AW mic'd or is this crowd just incredibly quiet?


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



SinJackal said:


> Imagine how bad it's going to be when they do 3 hour Raws. You know damn well they don't have extra shit to display during the show.


That's my fear


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Crowd pop for Santino fpalm


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

santino stunner


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Khali is too darn awkward. Show at least used to be pretty agile. He's also not as big as he was.


They are saving Khali for tomorrow.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

wtf Cole?

Santino and Otunga have a "powerful" history?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

You would have thought it would get the crowd more hyped to have Cody's music for the heel team.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Did Santino botch a stunner? :no:


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



NikkiSixx said:


> "Cody Rhodes now in control of Kofi Kingston."
> 
> Racist.


XD!!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

santino is more over than christian

FAIL


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



EmbassyForever said:


> So what i missed?


Absolutely nothing that matters.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Well, it's clear the face team is winning now.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

The way Santino wrestles makes me really hate this show.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Yes the prime time players are leaving again


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Not today bitches


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Crowd is dead with AW on the mic.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

So..how sloppy is this match?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

WTF did Santino just do a freakin stunner? fpalm


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

AW and the Primetime Players are very entertaining. It's a shame they have no one to feud with.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Headliner said:


> United Nations in the ring right now. Playa making moves.
> Or maybe laughed thinking the crowd wouldn't do that to them.


Oh how they're in for a surprise. That crowd probably wouldn't even pop for Jesus...and Texas loves Jesus.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

The fuck is going on here???


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Why is AW called AW? Does it stand for anything? lol.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

THIS IS NOW A HANDICAP TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYAS

Edit: Holy shit Otunga getting Heath Slater treatment here!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

otunga always gets deserted


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

SOMEBODY CALL HIS MOMMA


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

............Why?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Fuckery at its finest.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

What the actual fuck.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

This RAW feels like such a CLUSTERFUCK. Who the hell is booking this shit?


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

So the whole midcard is on today,is something special happening today except for Triple H and Bork Laser's camp segment?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

BRODUS CLAY OWNS.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Oh god! I thought Big Show killed him! D:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Cody Rhodes is like "Nah-I'd rather not touch you Otunga, you probably think my nosering means something completely different"


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

This bullying has to stop.

5 on 1?

Bunch of jerks


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Oh my god. They're all gonna dance together.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

OH BRODUS!!!!!!!!!

Making Otunga look strong. :lmao takes 5 men and a cobra to take him down!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

The fuckery is high with this match.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Wait why does Clay hate Otunga?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Choke2Death said:


> Why is AW called AW? Does it stand for anything? lol.


Abraham Washington


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Clay and Santino? It's like little children everywhere are in heaven right now.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

wtf??? we dont what to do with the mic-card... fuck it put them all to appear in one match..


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Otunga should have won that by DQ. Ref clearly saw Brodus interfere in the match.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Heels lose. Shocker.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

What's the point of Brodus w/o the girls.

nvm


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

WTF is Christian doing with those jobbers?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

It's only 9:30 and I already feel like I took some really bad shrooms. I don't even know anymore.


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

This so bad it's good and fun to watch.


----------



## Carbon Footprint (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

can't otunga just run trough the crowd or something?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

This Raw is shit.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

So..uhhh..what? Also : Why?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Anyone see Brodus go for a pin???


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Anybody else get the feeling that tonights Raw is being written by the writers watching some kids play with their WWE action figures?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I have been saying for a while that I really like A.W. I think he could be an amazing heel manager. I don't know what they've been waiting for with him, but they gotta get him on tv building up heat on a regular basis.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Oh no Otunga getting bury before money in the bank..


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

They done killed Otunga


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

So four non whites and one white guy leading a beating on a black man.

WWE, PCing it up.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Lame


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

5 stars


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Ok...


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

That was weird.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Get Brodus's pointless ass off the screen.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

all them black folks in the ring.. start the soul train line


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

.....This shit is happening right now?

:StephenA


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

If the next thing won't be good i will change the channel


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

*STOP WITH THE DAMN KIDS!*


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

is Russo back


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I like this crowd Booo the heels and cheer the faces as long as they give reactions i'm good with it


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Yes! Lets gang up on one guy 5 to 1! 

Be a Star!!!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Bet Cody was saying to himself FML when he was coming out to the PTP themesong and wtf is this :fpalm


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

And yet again the white man comes out on top.

Them planted kids.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I'm sorry but I wouldn't be letting my GF sprawl around a huge fat man like Brodus in the middle of the ring.

Infact, fuck this, Raw is embarrasing.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I wish these kids would get the fuck out of the ring.

Only thing saving these dancing segments is all that ASS, specially Naomi.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

christian LMAO. oh the tomfoolery that is monday night raw


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Has this program turned to a G rating?


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

This makes no fucking sense


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

THE DANCE.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Clay hooked his leg just by force of habit.


..so these are the 9 year olds Cena was talking about? Cena these kids are younger then 9.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Only reasonable explaination :russo


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I'd seriously feel more comfortable watching Bob The Builder than this shit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

That little white girl is going to be banging black guys in 15 years non-stop.:lol

Playa dancing backstage.:lol I can't.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

DON'T BE A BULLY, BE A STAR(by attacking your opponents after you've already won the match)


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

You can't tell me this isn't the work of Russo or really bad drugs.
I can't :lmao


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Teddy dancing = Drain-O time


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Oh god I hope this segment tanks


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Christian is doing Brodus Clay's dance. Please God, just take me now.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

In the ring right now, we have a Zookeeper, a dinosaur, a cobra, a spot monkey, and a (Christian) Cage.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Teddy Long has become omnipotent; he doesnt even need to be on screen to spawn tag matches


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Who the hell brings those kids in the ring?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

TEDDY LONG :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

WE ALL HAVE TO DRINK DRANO


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Amber B said:


> It's only 9:30 and I already feel like I took some really bad shrooms. I don't even know anymore.


Hahaha its so true!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Christian.........shitfuck..........why is everyone so irrelevant and pointless???


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Well, its Drain-O time.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

mAN, FUCK THE KIDS...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

"Thank god it's Monday? I love Raw?" How the fuck can anybody love this shit?


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

When i saw Christian / Truth / Kofi dancing i threw up a little.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Some scenes maybe unsuitable for children, please do not try this at home... why the fuck do sky put this message up for this PG shit.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I think a large part of me died the second I saw Christian dancing with the jobber squad...


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

:lmao Teddy is such a goof


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

lol at Christian. He looked like he was having a blast.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I can't keep doing this...I love wrestling since the first time I turned on WWF when I was 6 years old but raw is so bad, I think when it hits 3 hours it's going to severely tank.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

watching these segments just makes me cringe hardddddddddddddddddd


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Christian's IWC Street Cred just went down faster than Snooki's hotpants in the bathroom of dirty bar.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Hopefully Del Rio gets some good airtime tonight.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

LISTEN HERE PLAYA. TONIGHT... ALERBTO... YOU GONNA BE IN A TAG TEAM MATCH WITH RICARDO..

.... AND THOSE TWO OFFICE PLANTS! ITE PLAYA!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Christian dancing with Brodus Clay?

I'm going to slash my wrists.

Fuck this shit


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

fuck that segment


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Damn... Alberto is abysmal here.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

:lmao perfect segue right to Teddy dancing. He knew what he was doing when he planned that match


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

This is lame


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Alright, got my supper (couscous and feta cheese. yummys!). Catching the tail end of that opening promo. Just putting this out there – I hate that greasy hair thing Punk's got going on... So a massive tag team match of some sort is next up in my timewarp world.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Headliner said:


> That little white girl is going to be banging black guys in 15 years non-stop.:lol
> 
> Playa dancing backstage.:lol I can't.


Clearly it's all about Christian inciting a race war. She'll be leading team white with 4 black guys


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Ryan said:


> mAN, FUCK THE KIDS...


PEDOPHILE WITH CAPS LOCK!


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

What the hell is going on here? 

Are they just pulling ideas out of a hat on the spot?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

So fucking retarded. This is the most PG it's ever been. Even more for the kids than the Hornswoggle/Chavo stuff. At least you could tell that was done by two adults and written by writers that write adult shows. It's as if all the wrestlers in the ring had just taken acting classes to be in a show for 3 year olds and written by the creator of one of those shows. Totally fake and retarded.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

The board of directors, has axed me....


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Against the UNDERTAKER!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Christian and Brodus in the same ring, I guess they forgot that Christian bash Brodus head in with a small ladder last time they met.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Brodus Clay The Pedosaurus


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Sounds intersting.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

If they feed Del Rio to Ryback, I will mark.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

If it's Teddy Long's surprise..it's gotta be a tag team.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Del Rio vs Ziggler again.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

ummm DDP? or is it Ziggler...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

So will anything get in the way of Sheamus Vs. Alberto Del Rio one on one on PPV this month?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

This may be Khali and I may laugh


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

So much butthurt in this thread. rofl


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

10 bucks says Great Kali


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I'm guessing that Rey is the surprise opponent for ADR.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Teddy Long Surprise sounds like a porno


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

How exactly does one earn the #1 contender? And seeing as how title shots are handed out like candy, why does it matter?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

How do you know your below shit in the wwe?

When you are brodus clay dance partner


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Alberto vs Taker?


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



abrown0718 said:


> :lmao perfect segue right to Teddy dancing. He knew what he was doing when he planned that match


Tags and dancing, how did he improve it? Dancing tags. 


Genius.


----------



## immune to fear (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

kill me now

christian .


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

The viper... Randy Orton...


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Why must kids ruin every fucking thing?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

UGHHHHHHH YOUR SURPRISES ARE ALWAYS KHALI, TEDDY


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Yo I just woke up, can someone give me a quick recap of what I've missed?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Oh shit. Alberto Del Rio vs the CONCEPT OF A TAG TEAM MATCH


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Wow, they are really trying hard to get Brodus over... desperation much?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I am so dreading Irish guy vs Mexican guy.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Wsupden said:


> WE ALL HAVE TO DRINK DRANO


I'm going with this, cause I'm on Captain Morgan right now and it isn't making this shit any better.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Seriously. Not every kid is going to wear a John Cena shirt. 
They aren't even making it a secret that they are propagandizing him.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Del Rio vs face Sheamus. That shit literally couldn't get any worse.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Teddy standing so close to the television dancing. Reminds me of my uncles.


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Obis said:


> Damn... Alberto is abysmal here.


whats your sig from?


----------



## Carbon Footprint (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

del rio vs heath slater


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I'm not really against kids dancing in the ring,it's a PG program you know?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Hopefully it's Rey.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Why must you make me cringe, WWE?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



gobsayscomeon said:


> This may be Khali and I may laugh


Surely they wont use Khali two nights in a row?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Teddy Long Surprise.

OMGDEANAMBROSEAOMGDEANAMBROSEOMGHESTHERETONIGHTIREADITONLINEOMGDEANAMBROSEISDEBUTINGTEXTYOURFRIENDS.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



wkdsoul said:


> Some scenes maybe unsuitable for children, please do not try this at home... why the fuck do sky put this message up for this PG shit.


I heard Sky were going to change that soon to

"Warning this show contains loads of random bollocks that make no sense, being pissed up is advised, don't try this at home as your have no friends left".


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Evolution said:


> Yo I just woke up, can someone give me a quick recap of what I've missed?


Fuckery...


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Trifektah said:


> Christian dancing with Brodus Clay?
> 
> I'm going to slash my wrists.
> 
> Fuck this shit


 
Jericho danced with Too Cool back in the day. BFD.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Trifektah said:


> Christian dancing with Brodus Clay?
> 
> I'm going to slash my wrists.
> 
> Fuck this shit


IWC having a meltdown.


bazzer said:


> Clearly it's all about Christian inciting a race war. She'll be leading team white with 4 black guys


Brodus Clay breaking in the poor girl early.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Christian dancing was interesting.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Evolution said:


> Yo I just woke up, can someone give me a quick recap of what I've missed?


Opening segment with Cena, Bryan, Punk, Jericho, Kane, and then Big Show destroying everyone to keep STRONG . Then the usual pg crap tag match.


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

this stuff it's so bad that it's funny.


----------



## liemtran1995 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

And people will still say "WWE has a thin roster, they don't have enough star to produce good show.."
They made Christian, R-Truth danced with kid and Cody came out for 2 min and did nothing.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



James1o1o said:


> The board of directors, has axed me....


Before him with had John Cena who talked in more fucking ebonics than most people in all black estates.

Now he speaks perfect English. Long is the least of the worries.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Evolution said:


> Yo I just woke up, can someone give me a quick recap of what I've missed?


If you're wondering why there are less than the usual amount of people in this thread, it's cause at the start of the show we all made a pact that if Teddy Long danced, we'd drink Drain-o. He danced half an hour in. Take me now heaven


----------



## Realdonnyv (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Sweet the Primetime Playas are coming on.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Omega_VIK said:


> Teddy Long Surprise sounds like a porno


Teddy Long Surprise sounds like rapin' time


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Evolution said:


> Yo I just woke up, can someone give me a quick recap of what I've missed?


A bunch of people getting drunk because of Teddy

you missed a promo involving Cena Jericho Punk Bryan Kane Show

8 man tag team match with Brodus dancing at the end


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Only 35 minutes in, oh god


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Evolution said:


> Yo I just woke up, can someone give me a quick recap of what I've missed?


Imagine a horse taking a shit.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Hes fighting Rey


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Maybe the surprise is Mysterio?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Evolution said:


> Yo I just woke up, can someone give me a quick recap of what I've missed?


Don't read the recap. There's still hope for you.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



urca said:


> I'm not really against kids dancing in the ring,it's a PG program you know?


How did we went from taker killing big boss man to some fat guy dancing in the ring with kids.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

It's Khali, why would it not be Khali?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Fuck it's only been a half hour?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

DDP and Lesnar to save this disaster.

And they want 3 HOURS? feels like I'm watching 10 hours already.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Evolution said:


> Yo I just woke up, can someone give me a quick recap of what I've missed?


Basically,a fun segment with Cena,Bryan,Punk,Old School Jericho,Kane and Show.
And an 8-man tag team ,Prime Time players with Rhodes,Otunga and AW as a manager vs R-Truth and Kingston,Christian,and Santino.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Right now, I want my non-wrestling friends to make fun of me.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



abrown0718 said:


> Teddy Long Surprise sounds like rapin' time


It must be 5 o'clock. That's totally. . .bitch rapin' time.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

SHANE!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

This segment was so awesome.


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

If AJ Lee does not come in the next 30 minutes I am off to bed.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Shaaaaaaaaaaaaane!!


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

bring back vinnie mac!


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

HOLY FUCK STEPH IS HOT


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

:lmao i remember this good times.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

McMahon training for the Royal Rumble was funny...I don't know if it deserves to be listed as a best of though.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

fucking Vince I remember that :lmao


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

oh a entertaining segment


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Evolution said:


> Yo I just woke up, can someone give me a quick recap of what I've missed?


An acid trip happened. That's the only way I can describe it.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Shane O'Mac!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Awesome segment, back from when Raw could be entertaining even when they did stupid shit like this.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

That moment was actually funny.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Trifektah said:


> 10 bucks says Great Kali


I really hope it's Khali. I called him being on the show tonight earlier. The way things are going right now I think there's like a 70% chance it's going to be him.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Evolution said:


> Yo I just woke up, can someone give me a quick recap of what I've missed?


The IWC has come together finally and decided on a course of action: 

#DRANO #MASS_SUICIDE


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

You know its not good when the raw retro recap is the best part of the show so far...


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

If Alberto Del Rio is in a match with Great Khali, I am turning this shit off.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

FuckingDamnShitFuck, I MISS SHANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Why is there no longer creative segments like this in wrestling today?


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

That memory segment was actually the best part of the show so far.

Also Christian dancing with Brodus? :cornette


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Might as well show segments of when WWE was _actually_ interesting. :no:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

THE GENETIC JACKHAMMER!!!


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> How did we went from taker killing big boss man to some fat guy dancing in the ring with kids.


Well,when I think about it,the society changes a lot,so WWE had to adapt whats best for the business,but I think they need to write better storylines,that's where I think we will agree.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Haha this is so funny, everyone's telling Evolution not to read a recap and that Raw is shit, I love you guys hahaha.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Vince > Stallone


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

:lmao :lmao :lmao I remember this shit, January 1999. DAMN how I miss the greatest period of all time. Shane and Vince, old school atmosphere. Depressing.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Prideisking said:


> Against *THE UNDATAKAH!*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Gosh I remember that like it was yesterday. Now I'm depressed. 
We were lucky fucks. I feel so bad for the kids growing up during this fuckery of an era.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Jerry's fake smile is really makes me angry.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Steph looking right

Shane-O-Mac!!!!!!

:lmao that video package. Classic


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

all these best moments of Raw just remind me how much better it used to be


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

If you guys don't enjoy the show.. why don't you just turn off the TV, and stop complaining on the internet?


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

"I hate Austin! I hate Austin" 

The stuff of legend. Those moments make me a little teary eyed.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Anyone want 3 hours of this every week?


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Ahh, the infamous training videos! :lmao Great to see Steph btw!


----------



## WooKennedy (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

You're welcome Cole.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

That Vince/Shane segment had more entertainment in it than every single Raw of the past four years put together


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Michael Cole has this much charisma .


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

hey del rio is here hahahahaha


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Does anyone else feel and uncontrollable urge to punch Michael Cole in the face anytime they see him?

Or is that just me?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

:lol

Ricardo has unlimited swag.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

You heard Cole: we're at fault we keep hearing about their fucking show.

We're a pox on humanity.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



ToddTheBod said:


> Why is there no longer creative segments like this in wrestling today?


Vince went senile


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Wsupden said:


> If you're wondering why there are less than the usual amount of people in this thread, it's cause at the start of the show we all made a pact that if Teddy Long danced, we'd drink Drain-o. He danced half an hour in. Take me now heaven


Sorry, we're all off to hell -- where the fuckery of the WWE plays on an endless loop.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Ziggler come out here and show Del Rio what a reaction really is


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Randy Orton.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Lets see if ADR can get heat with a fairly causal crowd. 

Hmmm... nope. Crowd dead.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Ricardo getting heat... ADR getting plain old apathy.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

"I HATE AUSTIN"


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Ahh Creepy Old Ricardo... With that smug look... thinking:

"You see those kids in the ring earlier? I touched them in the shower earlier with my buddy Jerry Sandusky"...


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

has del rio never done a sit up in his life


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



urca said:


> Well,when I think about it,the society changes a lot,so WWE had to adapt whats best for the business,but I think they need to write better storylines,that's where I think we will agree.


Did society really change to the extreme that WWE did though?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

ADR is actually......kinda over. Must be because Texas is so close to Mexico.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Too many R's


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

So is this whole past episodes of RAW leading up to the 1000th episode mean't to remind us how good it used to be compared to now? Way to rub it in WWE.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Del Rio gets a reaction!!


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Buckley said:


> If you guys don't enjoy the show.. why don't you just turn off the TV, and stop complaining on the internet?


If you don't enjoy people complaining why are you on a forum?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Fpalm


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Heel


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



SporadicAttack said:


> Anyone want 3 hours of this every week?


3 hours of Great Khali every week.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Is that a reaction for Del Rio? He is in Texas...


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

:lmao CULERO means ASSHOLE


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Sin Cara?!? WTF?!?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

What are they saying? 

LOL


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Shane o mac was extremely underrated.


----------



## Carbon Footprint (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

del rio gets injured again


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Sin Cara? Get the fuck outta here.:lmao


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

El Botchio!


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

LAME


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

This could be interesting.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

It's Rey!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Uhhh..he's facing Sheamus but all the promotional videos / posters say he's in the MITB match. So..


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Sin Cara. CRAP


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Will Sin Cara actually be over in Mexico?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

mexico is goin crazy right now


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

This should seriously be a good match.

Edit: Nevermind. Squash time for Berto.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Note to WWE: Coasting through your product, then reminding everyone that Raw will be longer is counterproductive.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Alberto actually getting a crowd reaction? Well blow me down...


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Sin Cara? Well that was a let-down.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



SP103 said:


> Christian's IWC Street Cred just went down faster than Snooki's hotpants in the bathroom of dirty bar.





Human Nature said:


> Christian.........shitfuck..........why is everyone so irrelevant and pointless???





Trifektah said:


> Christian dancing with Brodus Clay?
> 
> I'm going to slash my wrists.
> 
> Fuck this shit


It's ok guys, just imagine you were watching this during the last 5 minutes of raw instead and everything will be ok.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

It's Jushen Liger!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

INCOMING BOTCH!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Actually, this should be interesting.....


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Gosh I remember that like it was yesterday. Now I'm depressed.
> We were lucky fucks. I feel so bad for the kids growing up during this fuckery of an era.


I remember when ppl my age didnt talk like old ppl. "In our day"

Kids dgaf bout our day

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Mexican vs Mexican? I'm noticing a trend here...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

What are fans chanting? :lol


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Please Kill him Alberto


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Can somebody ask me if Raw has really been this terrible lately?
When I was away from school in college I would be smoking pot almost every night from Raw and I LOVED it.
But then I quit before coming home and it just seems to be getting worse and worse. 

Need I also say that the muppets Raw was AMAZING.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Haha, no one gives a fuck about Shit Cara.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

How underwhelming


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Oh my... I'm actually intrigued...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

This is making me like Del Rio a little more. Destroy that lame ass.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Isn't Lucha Libre (sp) a style of wrestling and Luchador is the wrestler?


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Was hoping for Rey.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Ooh no mood lighting!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

NO CARA LIGHTS!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Trollolololololol.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Sin cara screams,heel to me


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Ahhhahaha..That's the best fucking thing Alberto has done ever. :lmao


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Hes doing all his flippity doos, HOW THE HELL AM I SUPPOSE TO BE WRASTLING WHEN ITS DARK!?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I thought this guy died after the black version stole his gimmick and turned into a Mexican gangster and then he died at Survivor Series.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I would've at least gotten some entertainment if it actually WAS Khali, but no, there is no way to enjoy Raw tonight.

save_us_ddp


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I hope he doesn't pull a gun on Del Rio.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Del Rio getting heat :bron


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I just saw the titantron and thought it was Rey lol. ADR has a reaction now!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

:lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

*KICK HIS ASS!*


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

haha sin cara they are going to kill each other.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

What is the crowd chanting?


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

ADR getting heat? Oh my lord.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Guerrero?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Del Rio is the mexican Mit Romney.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Del rio had to attack him before he pulled out his glock.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

What they are chanting? Give us Rey please


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Damn, that's making Del Rio look very strong.

Cue Sheamus burial.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

and we could have had an actual awesome match...fuck WWE.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Wow, I am actually enjoying this Sin Cara match :lmao


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Wow that was a HUGE chant? What they're saying?


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Sin cara and otunga are fired effecting tomorrow I bet anything


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Yay, two mexicans who won't even be in the company in two years. Way to go.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Sin Cara fail another drug test?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Were they chanting pedro? honestly couldn't hear


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

God forbid we have an actual match tonight


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

*Tickle him ref, he'll let go.*


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Choke2Death said:


> What are fans chanting? :lol


Someone said it's Mexican Spanish for asshole


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Sin Cara fired.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Del Rio getting heat!?










fuck a Sin Cara match


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

So now Teddy Long looks like an idiot.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Heavenly Invader said:


> What is the crowd chanting?


Culero. It's spanish for asshole.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Haha. He got an asshole chant. That's kind of cool.


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

sin cara got a hole in the back of him tights

did he get bummed b4 he came out


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Del Rio with a reaction? Did he pay the crowd with his millions or something?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Job it out, Cara.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

ADR should savor this because he will never get a reaction again :lmao


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Rock316AE said:


> Wow that was a HUGE chant? What they're saying?


"Culero", Spanish for asshole.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

God damn....


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

it' over? looool


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Lmao bryan


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Sin Cara fucked up on the outside of the ring?

Never seen that before


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

OH NO HERE COMES AJ


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ITS AJ NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Time to sleep for me, i guess.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

They were chanting Culero aka asshole in spanish.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Make no mistake people. He is only getting heat cause of all the Mexicans in attendance. They're ribbing him. No one cares that much about this guy.


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Sin Cara buried. ouch.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Not Watching anything with the Anorexic Bitch.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Bryan is such a pimp wizard


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Is AJ the only diva who doesn't have fake boobs?


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Catcalls for AJ.

Do they understand English.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Yeah, yeah it is! :lmao


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I can't say I care too much for the romance between the bearded baby and his 12 year old girlfriend


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

"Daniel...That's so sweet"

"Yeah. Yeah it is"

:lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

And yes, that was a great and hilarious flashback.

*"I HATE AUSTIN!"*


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I love how they have turned this from AJ stocking Bryan to Bryan stocking AJ. This is comedy gold :lol


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

any1 else notice sin caras pants rip?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Why the f*** was there just a bouquet of flowers conveniently in the same shot as AJ?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

My TV froze. Did AJ show her tits?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



bazzer said:


> Is AJ the only diva who doesn't have fake boobs?


Kaitlyn is all natural, brah.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

what is that switch for?


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



bazzer said:


> Is AJ the only diva who doesn't have fake boobs?


lmfao this.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



magusnova said:


> Del Rio is the mexican Mit Romney.


Mitt Romney is Mexican.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Bad Acting FTW


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Why did I know she was going to eat the flower?


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Bryan is a jobber


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

So Aj is going to run into Kanes arms?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

lol @ Yeah Yeah it is.

I can't believe she rejected him. What a bitch.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

OH GOD SHE BIT OFF HIS COCK HEAD


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

AJ fans to jizz their pants in 3...2...1...


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

calling it, aj turns heel and screws punk


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

You can smell Freddie Prince Jr all over this one, and people call AJ the breakout star of the year? BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

:lmao Del Rio got an old school "asshole" chants? Awesome.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



SporadicAttack said:


> I hope he doesn't pull a gun on Del Rio.


Sin Cara bout dat life


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

:lmao That was great.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

AJ just raped Daniel Bryan on national TV and shook her ass at all of us to enjoy. 

AJ just won Raw


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

i seriously thought she was about to eat that fake flower and swallow it. #psychopsychobitch


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

So, is anyone playing my drinking game. No alcohol yet, but plenty of Drain-O.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

It's so fucking obvious AJ is gonna make Daniel Bryan win the title at MiTB


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Cheap bastards couldn't even get a real rose.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Damn, AJ got dat CHARISMA!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

AJ playing hard to get, mamacita!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Oh Hi AJ, you are very beautiful. You are my future wife. Here is a red rose. 


LOL at Heyman's face! Wow!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Heyman with dem Shawn Michaels eyes.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

AJ just finished reading the Baby Sitters Club series and now she thinks she's cool as shit.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Lesnar won't even be appearing via satellite??!?! Jesus Christ I cannot stand Raw.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Kaitlyn is all natural, brah.


Yeah but her's aren't as small as AJ's. Normally WWE needs their women to have large boobs


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

LOL at Paul Haymen


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Heyman's hair recedes more and more every time I see him.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Hey guys, I brought more Drain-O.

If this didn't finish me off the first time, IT SURE AS HELL WILL NOW!

Who wants some?


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Hopefully Lesnar is with him.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Rose sounded awfully plastic.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Irish Jet said:


> "Daniel...That's so sweet"
> 
> "Yeah. Yeah it is"
> 
> :lmao


I love Bryan


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Speak on behalf of Lesnar? Wow, his appearance dates must really be narrowing down..


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Evolution said:


> Yo I just woke up, can someone give me a quick recap of what I've missed?


- Opening segment with Cena, Bryan, Punk, Jericho, Show, and Kane hyping up the top two matches for MITB + A brawl between the six which ended with Show on top

- Christian/Kofi/Truth/Santino def. Rhodes/Prime Time Players/Otunga when Rhodes and PTP abandoned Otunga. Brodus came out and attacked Otunga and danced with the faces post-match.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Fuck off with the Katy Perry commercials.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Now I understand why everyone loves AJ, the rest of the show is so boring she's actually stands out.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

This feud is really sucks lol.


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

mexicans chant: "culero" meaning "asshole" in english

btw, I love AJ, I was thinking "it would be cool if she ate the rose" and she did


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Looks like Heyman learned his lesson last time showing up live.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Yep they just telegraphed the finisher of MITB! Bryan and AJ will become the new heel power couple!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

:lmao AJ switchin down the hall


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Hey guys, I brought more Drain-O.
> 
> If this didn't finish me off the first time, IT SURE AS HELL WILL NOW!
> 
> Who wants some?


Pass it over here.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I'm calling it now. There's going to be a triple turn at Money in the Bank. AJ and CM Punk are going to turn full blown heel, while Daniel Bryan is going to turn full blown face.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



bazzer said:


> Is AJ the only diva who doesn't have fake boobs?


Boobs is a great word.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Master Paul E to save this BRUTAL product. 

All he needs to do is say "BRROOCKK LLLLESSSNNARRR" and he did it.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

When did this forum go from cumming all over AJ to hating her?

I think I missed something...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Heyman always looks like a crazy person. It's awesome.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

'k, I'm just now seeing the Brodus and friends dance party. Well, isn't this special.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Amber B said:


> AJ just finished reading the Baby Sitters Club series and now she thinks she's cool as shit.


Next up, Sweet Valley High.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Since when is Sky Sports full of golf adverts...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

DO you want to be ripped like vince?! Then start yelling I hate Austin! while exercising in just a short while you will be able to stomp a mudhole on someone


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> You can smell Freddie Prince Jr all over this one, and people call AJ the breakout star of the year? BAHAHAHAHA


Smells like a Prinze and Stephanie McMahon collaboration. Stephanie usually takes the reigns with drawn out love triangles.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Kaitlyn is all natural, brah.


She has fake boobs and AJ has none whatsoever...


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Those Lesnar appearances are almost out


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

LOL @ the "culero" chants. Specially since they were chanted in the same tone as "booooooring". :lol

Bring on Sheamus!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

A.J. is soooo obviously going hard for Punk so she heel turns and makes Bryan win. Setting up a Cena/Bryan match.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I like the Bryan/AJ segment. Some reverse psychology trying to make it less obvious that AJ will (hopefully) help Bryan win the title.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



ShaggyK said:


> When did this forum go from cumming all over AJ to hating her?
> 
> I think I missed something...


^^


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Ryan said:


> Since when is Sky Sports full of golf adverts...


I'm getting adverts about some Tancock guy.

I chuckled.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

AJ spends the best few months begging to get Bryan back for not being over him.. and now the minute he comes to her (him faking it or not) she all of a sudden wants to stand up to him? 

I know she's likely going to turn and join anyway, but what terrible writing for her character.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



ShaggyK said:


> When did this forum go from cumming all over AJ to hating her?
> 
> I think I missed something...


It's wrestling fan logic. You go from "she needs a push so bad!" to "she fucking sucks" when she actually gets one.


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I am getting my Yes Yes Yes t-shirt today I need it for watching tennis matches when ever Del Potro wins an point so I can say it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Paul E needs to go bald. Homeboy's had the same hair since like 1997.


SteenIsGod said:


> Not Watching anything with the Anorexic Bitch.


.....except she's not.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Good night i'm too tired and this crap doesn't worth it.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Paul Heyman has been 50 since 1999.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Pasab said:


> She has fake boobs and AJ has none whatsoever...


In those half naked photoshoots Kaitlyn did they don't look fake.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I can't wait until "The Whole Effing Syringe" Roid Van Ryback comes out to kill more teenagers!


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



blarg_ said:


> Speak on behalf of Lesnar? Wow, his appearance dates must really be narrowing down..


Well he only had a very limited number didn't he? And he's supposed to be around to Wrestlemania, best not to waste them. He'll make a few appearances before Summerslam and possibly more later in the year and then have multiple appearnces before WM.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



ShaggyK said:


> When did this forum go from cumming all over AJ to hating her?
> 
> I think I missed something...


It's like the moment when you fuck some chick and you orgasm only to realize that she's ugly as fuck and got that shame lingering over you! :jay2


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



ShaggyK said:


> When did this forum go from cumming all over AJ to hating her?
> 
> I think I missed something...


Character arc continuity issues.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

"The Unstoppable John Cena.". Reminds me of "The Immortal Hulk Hogan".


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Raw needs more Ziggler.

Heyman should own shit now.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> I'm calling it now. There's going to be a triple turn at Money in the Bank. AJ and CM Punk are going to turn full blown heel, while Daniel Bryan is going to turn full blown face.


That would be great, but i'm not counting on WWE to pull the plug on Punk's stale face run just yet. They'll run him dry till he resembles a cardboard cut out.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

"The Unstoppable" John Cena.

The fucking Promo even says it..


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> When did this forum go from cumming all over AJ to hating her?
> 
> I think I missed something...


This is Wrestling forum. 2 months after u breakout,u will be hated on

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



NikkiSixx said:


> Next up, Sweet Valley High.


Lets pray to god she doesn't get to Twilight. The horror


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> You can smell Freddie Prince Jr all over this one, and people call AJ the breakout star of the year? BAHAHAHAHA


yeah what exactly does he do their

you'd think mystery storylines would be his speciality


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

SmackDown tomorrow night is a cool surprise.


----------



## WooKennedy (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Ryan said:


> Since when is Sky Sports full of golf adverts...


We'll even cover your bar tab,










FOR A HOLE IN ONE!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Damn another No Way Out recap. I'm a huge Trips fan, but I'm little tired of his promos. "Let's Fight". We get it.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Oh shit Smackdown is live tmr, American Bash style somehow I suspect it being similar to the one they had last year with the X-mas theme.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

YES! HHH/Lesnar/Heyman time!


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

1 Match in 1 hour


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Yay recap.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Vince must have been very pissed when he realised he was booked to go over anyways. All that training for nothing. Still real to some people I suppose.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Paul "Christian Bale" Levesque.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Buckley said:


> Why did I know she was going to eat the flower?


*She didn't though... she's clearly not a swallower. *


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Just bring Heyman so i can go back playing Halo Reach


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

There's a LIVE Smackdown tomorrow night? 

I just can't take the piling on of the shittiness. 

I've switched from Drano to the Freon from my A/C.


----------



## ywall2breakerj (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Give us Ryback. Give us jobbers. Just....stop the torturement!!!!!!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Kane vs Big show later. Confirmed on twitter by Teddy Long.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



YimYac said:


> In those half naked photoshoots Kaitlyn did they don't look fake.


Guys are so adorably clueless. They're fake.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



virus21 said:


> Lets pray to god she doesn't get to Twilight. The horror


Then it'll only be a matter of time til she gets to 50 Shades of Grey.

Wait, since this is a PG show, it'll be more like 2 Shades of Grey.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

RAWCAP


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Smackdown is awesome becuase you have AJ and Daniel Bryan as the main part of the show this storyline is so good I can't wait to see what happens next.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

A recap im actually like


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Paul, we *-ALL-* have something for Stephanie.

It sure isn't flowers either.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Poor Paul


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

"Ya see that coming?"

Cheesy beyond belief.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



EmbassyForever said:


> Good night i'm too tired and this crap doesn't worth it.


:lol... Sure you'll be missed with your brilliant "... really sucks" comments...


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

LOL dat black eye


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

The Stephanie line was awesome.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Booo


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



James1o1o said:


> Kane vs Big show later. Confirmed on twitter by Teddy Long.


Jesus, wasn't their last match awful enough? Show botching the chokeslam and crying for 30 minutes...aughhh...


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

LAME


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

So this entire buildup is "hey, tune in, you get to hear Lesnar talk about pissing and feelings".


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

LeBron Lesnar!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

HHH makes bad business decisions


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Heyman is the shit.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

So..Brock isn't live tonight?

Wasn't that the original idea?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

LIVE VIA SATELLITE....Paul Heyman.

unk2


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

What's the point of being a heel manager if you don't look like a car crash survivor after one punch?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

So they delay the answer?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



YimYac said:


> In those half naked photoshoots Kaitlyn did they don't look fake.


It's pretty obvious that she has fake tits.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I thought Lesnar's bum ass was supposed to be there?? Whatever, at least we have Heyman


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Uh... they are aware that we've all seen Brock lose already. Right? 

Why should anyone care about this match? Where's the intrigue?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



NikkiSixx said:


> Then it'll only be a matter of time til she gets to 50 Shades of Grey.
> 
> Wait, since this is a PG show, it'll be more like 2 Shades of Grey.


Second time Ive saw that book mentioned. How bad is it?


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Paul E. bringing it, via satellite


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



ywall2breakerj said:


> Give us *Ryback*. Give us *jobbers*. Just....stop the torturement!!!!!!


one and the same


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Wtf :lmao paul voice.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Heyman is still the man.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



LadyCroft said:


> *She didn't though... she's clearly not a swallower. *


Ask Jay Lethal whether or not AJ is a spitter


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



SPCDRI said:


> The fuck did I get banned from Catbox for?


*you didn't...not that I know of.*


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



virus21 said:


> Second time Ive saw that book mentioned. How bad is it?


http://cassandraparkin.wordpress.co...ngs-that-annoy-me-about-fifty-shades-of-grey/

Very.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

what the fuck is heyman doing at the "wwe offices" if he isnt a fucking employee of the company in kayfabe?

god dammit, WWE, this is awful. Turned this shit on for the heyman interview, turning it the fuck back off.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Heyman saving the show. Fucking EPIC.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

a boring paul heyman promo WTF?!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Another Big Show/Kane match. Ugh.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Kane is going to die.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Heyman is good


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I hate WWE: Hey, Undertaker and HHH, you're the only guys left. Hey Undertaker, vanish so we can say HHH is the only left.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Paul Heyman cuts amazing promos


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



TehJerichoFan said:


> It's pretty obvious that she has fake tits.


-shrug-

They are still magnificent.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Amber B said:


> Guys are so adorably clueless. They're fake.


Here she is without 'em.


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Kane vs Big Show in a No Viewers match


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

So is Kane face now? There is my tag team match


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Are you fucking kidding me? Ziggler is going to lose to Sheamus again?


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

well that was bullshit


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



James1o1o said:


> Kane vs Big show later. Confirmed on twitter by Teddy Long.


Lol he called it


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Okay this episode sucks I am off to do something else. Have a good night everyone.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

A tag team match. Of course.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



LadyCroft said:


> *She didn't though... she's clearly not a swallower. *


She probably is though irl. Smaller/quieter girls tend to be freakier in bed once they get really into their relationships. Gotta act out somewhere.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

No DQ?

Well I can assure you 100% that no-one will run in.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

All kinds of tag team matches. :lmao


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

WTF?!? AJ with Sheamus vs Vickie with Ziggler?!?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Where are all the Lesnar Apologists that said "Oh he didn't sign a part time contract blah blah". 

Bullshit.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

AJ could make a decent Harley Quinn, if she went blonde.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

:lmao Another tag team match!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Teddy scheduling a completely fucking random tag match? Who'd have thunk it?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

another tag match


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Putting AJ at the top of the hour? I'm curious to know who she's sleeping with.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Ha! More tags. Better variety! Mixed bag


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

ANOTHER tag team match?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Another tag match :lmao


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

How does WWE PG ruin everything nostalgic? Bret Hart, The Rock, Masked Kane, Mick Foley, Brock Lesnar, now Paul Heyman.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Well that sucked, they are really saving their bags of tricks for the 1000th show


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

So..Kane's a face again or?


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Aj with Sheamus?

Tag Match?

Lol Teddy Long


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Paul Heyman and AJ are the two best characters on the show right now, on a weekly basis.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

God damn, Heyman is fucking brilliant.

Also, "going down in a blaze of glory"? Holy Bon Jovi references tonight, Batman.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Why the fuck is AJ feuding with Vickie?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Damn Show/Kane? I hate they wrestle together. :no:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

What a bait-and-switch, lol.

Anyways, I hope Big Show botches the chokeslam if he takes one like last time! :lmao


----------



## ywall2breakerj (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Hustle. Loyalty. Respect. That is the code which I live by.

No, it is not you wife cheater.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

What is this crap tag team match again?! :fpalm


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I love the fire graphic surrounding Kane on that matchup graphic.

Seriously? Fella and AJ teaming up against Dolph and Vickie.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Kane and Big Show? 










they really hate us


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Random no dq match! The spirit of russo lives on!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Enough with the F***ing tag matches with people who barely have anything to do with each other.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

AJ and Dolph Ziggler would actually be a pretty cool couple.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Damn another tag match. Teddy's going crazy.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Teddy is going all out. Pumping out all these random tag team matches tonight.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

This episode is the biggest clusterfuck I have EVER seen on WWE. What in the flying fuck.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Tag matches, playa!


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Because Ziggler needs another loss and the anorexic bitch needs more TV time, Give me a fucking break.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



YimYac said:


> Ask Jay Lethal whether or not AJ is a spitter


*Just got off the phone with him, bro. He told me she's a spitter.*


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I bet this is where Kane teases a face turn. In a month's time, they'll have him do spinaroonies with Hornswoggle in backstage Smackdown segments


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Now the WWE make matches thru Twitter?????


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Kaitlyn is all natural, brah.





YimYac said:


> In those half naked photoshoots Kaitlyn did they don't look fake.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



SinJackal said:


> She probably is though irl. Smaller/quieter girls tend to be freakier in bed once they get really into their relationships. Gotta act out somewhere.


Bingo. Took three years for my gir to break out but it was worth the wait


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

So we're having a tag team match, an 8 man tag team match and a mixed tag team match in one night. Oh teddy you spoil us!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Teddy long strikes again 

Aj and sheamus? That's so random

Oh wait this is teddy were talking about.


Holla holla holla tag team match playa.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Heyman is SO good when you put him in a product full of goofs, not even funny.


----------



## Carbon Footprint (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

tha't a filler episode, nothing more than that.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



TehJerichoFan said:


> It's pretty obvious that she has fake tits.


Who cares. Their wonderful


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

it's teddy guys. the left side of his brain is all tag matches. haven't we learned?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



AttitudeOutlaw said:


> Putting AJ at the top of the hour? I'm curious to know who she's sleeping with.



Well, Cena _DID_ just get divorced....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

TAG FUCKING MATCH PLAYA.


SteenIsGod said:


> Because Ziggler needs another loss and the anorexic bitch needs more TV time, Give me a fucking break.


Have you ever been with a skinny girl? Yeah, you haven't. She's not anorexic. She just has a petite figure.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



virus21 said:


> Second time Ive saw that book mentioned. How bad is it?


Well it was originally written as Twilight fanfic, so...

Here's just a little taste:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I'm really tired of Ziggler and Sheamus it's always the same result. oh wow they made it a mixed match adding AJ and Vickie like it will make that much more of a difference. The end result will always be Sheamus winning probably with the brogue kick again


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



LadyCroft said:


> *Just got off the phone with him, bro. He told me she's a spitter.*


I have to drop her down to 9/10 in that case.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

So far this episode could be booked by a monkey.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

You have to be blind to think those boobs are real. I should probably pay more attention to other divas other than Harley.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

So they're going to let Big Show crush Kane now too? Is anyone else (still) tired of Big Show's push? He gets put over so hard 24/7, it's boring as hell. This new "I'm just a giant" shtick didn't start it either. He was getting put over hard before that too.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

FUNKY DRUMMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



ywall2breakerj said:


> Hustle. Loyalty. Respect. That is the code which I live by.
> 
> No, it is not you wife cheater.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

LOL @ People thinking Kaitlin's boobs are real.

also, anyone who thinks AJ's doesn't have boobs needs to get outside and take a look at what real women look like, not plastic bimbos on Wrestling shows.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



NikkiSixx said:


> Well it was originally written as Twilight fanfic, so...
> 
> Here's just a little taste:


Mediocre writing? Make a million dollar movie out of it!


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



SteenIsGod said:


> Because Ziggler needs another loss and the anorexic bitch needs more TV time, Give me a fucking break.


In this post

Not knowing what an anorexic looks like.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Good first hour of RAW. Good effort, good job.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

My fucking word. It's hit a new fucking level of fuckery tonight. So much fucking randomness. They've completely lost the plot, they haven't got a clue what to do.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Okay. Big Show vs. Kane probably won't last more then 8 minutes, one segment. The minute one makes their entrance, I say for about 10 minutes, probably shorter, we change the channel. If they lose viewers they gotta get a clue that nobody wants Big Show and Kane around.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Trifektah said:


> LOL @ People thinking Kaitlin's boobs are real.
> 
> also, anyone who thinks AJ's doesn't have boobs needs to get outside and take a look at what real women look like, not plastic bimbos on Wrestling shows.


She has pretty small boobs though.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Tag team match. Two shots, guys.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



LadyCroft said:


> *She didn't though... she's clearly not a swallower. *


Well it wasn't until the end of her sophomore year in high school this year that she learned that "blow" doesn't actually mean to "blow" on it. 



NikkiSixx said:


> Then it'll only be a matter of time til she gets to 50 Shades of Grey.
> 
> Wait, since this is a PG show, it'll be more like 2 Shades of Grey.


That fuckery of a book. I feel sorry for anyone who paid for that. Absolute fuckery. "Oh crap!"


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Flair has bigger boobs than aj.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Damn either cena or cm punk are tapping that ass irl or both


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Wow, Ziggler came off as a bitch. And people still think WWE is going to push him.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Trifektah said:


> LOL @ People thinking Kaitlin's boobs are real.
> 
> also, anyone who thinks AJ's doesn't have boobs needs to get outside and take a look at what real women look like, not plastic bimbos on Wrestling shows.


Thank God, thought i was losing it.

How anyone can consider AJ's breasts to be "small" is laughable.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Lulz...Lulz...Lulz... An hour in and thats the first tv spot for the live SD tommarow... fpalm ... They wonder why the ratings are always abysmal...


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Zggler to to turn face now


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

2/2 in tag matches since the ADR and Cara match never happened.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Vickie trolled me


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Trish Stratus isn't in WWE anymore, Vickie......

Oh.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> So far this episode could be booked by a monkey.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



SPCDRI said:


> Good first hour of RAW. Good effort, good job.


They had 1 match lol.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Headliner said:


> Have you ever been with a skinny girl? Yeah, you haven't. She's not anorexic. She just has a petite figure.



You could very easily remove the word skinny from that sentence.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

*The Queen, y'all.*


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



NikkiSixx said:


> Well it was originally written as Twilight fanfic, so...
> 
> Here's just a little taste:


I have been wondering what all those chicks on facebook were talking about.


sloots


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

:lmao Vickie introducing herself.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

HE'S HERE TO SHOW THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Have we had to sit through a Vickie Guerrero Diva title reign yet?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

TAG TEAM MATCHEZ, PLAYAZ. HOLLA


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Time for virgins obsessed with their moms in the IWC to take their dicks out... It's cougar time!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Holy shit. Listen to the no heat Vicky is getting? Thats the quietest I have ever heard a crowd for her!


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Time for me to watch AJ then turn it off and then put AJ back on.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> LOL @ People thinking Kaitlin's boobs are real.
> 
> also, anyone who thinks AJ's doesn't have boobs needs to get outside and take a look at what real women look like, not plastic bimbos on Wrestling shows.


You might want to go outside if you think an a cup is the norm........

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Her "wrestling" gear, which are far more figure flattering, properly show how much weight she's lost.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

You can tell Teddy Long is running the show.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Lol. Teddy personally booked every match tonight.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Not a reaction for Vickie nor Ziggler.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I want to see Ziggler's dropkick. That is all.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

The Jimmy's will explode for Sheamus.

Raw is in such a sad state at the minute, you don't really realize until you have to endure a full episode.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

How the hell can anyone say AJ is ugly.

I get if she's not your type, but she is cute as a button.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Are you guys sure mr. perfect, roode and ziggler aren't related?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

AJ should do a GTS would be perfect


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



NikkiSixx said:


> Well it was originally written as Twilight fanfic, so...
> 
> Here's just a little taste:


You had me at Twilight fanfiction. Someone wrote this. No, no, someone actually published this...for general viewing in stores.....were people pay for it.



Thats it, we need to start killing a few people because the popualtion is too damn stupid to continue. Do what natural selection won't


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

20 pages of breast talk. Gotta love these threads.

:lmao


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

yes yes yes here comes Monday night Raw she is the best thing in wwe right now hands down.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



BigWillie54 said:


> You might want to go outside if you think an a cup is the norm........
> 
> Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


She's not an a-cup though. Small b.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

AJ to steal the spotlight once again tonight!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Welp.

Time for you guys to start jacking off and keep saying how AJ is the best diva in the last five years.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

AJ should do the YesLock.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

She's going to look sexy as hell in that Referee outfit!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

AJ is an horrendous actress. Brutal.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

AJ has that "crazy ass bitch" smile down


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

SHEAAAAAAAAMUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

AJ + Ziggler = watchable segment? Hope so.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Sheamus gtfo


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

What if AJ somehow screws Punk and Bryan and she walks away with the title. I would not put this past this company. They are high as fuck on AJ.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I've got my Thesaurus out...

ITS A DESPICABLE THING, CRUSTACEAN FACE


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

BROGUE KICK HOOLIGANS!

Shemus ftw. Sheamus rocks - eat feces, haters


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



YimYac said:


> I have to drop her down to 9/10 in that case.


*Meh, girl probably already has enough salt in her diet.*


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

lol, did sheamus' voice crack on that scream?


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



bazzer said:


> She's not an a-cup though. Small b.


^

I'm fairly sure a B cup to small C cup is average size for a woman.

People act like AJ is flat chested


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

You know I'm starting to get that vibe that DDP isn't going to get a pop now at the start of the show I thought maybe he will but now I'm afraid he will get silence


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



SteenIsGod said:


> Because Ziggler needs another loss and the anorexic bitch needs more TV time, Give me a fucking break.


You're an awful poster.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Also,

:[email protected] AJ being a B-cup.

That is definitely with a push-up bra. She is an A-cup at best.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Rock316AE said:


> AJ is an horrendous actress. Brutal.


^

This needs to be spread.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

If this match doesn't end with Ziggler getting a Brogue Kick, I will drink Drain-O.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

ah. that d-bry YES/NO segment will never get old on me

and i love aj and all. but srsly? now i have to watch this pale white buffoun on my screen to watch her? and we'll definitely see a showcase of aj's ring ability with vickie as her competition

who booked this garbage fpalm


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Was nice to hear the "asshole" chant back. Even in Spanish.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

What exactly am I meant to look forward to on Raw? WWE wants me to believe a 3 hour show is smart but so far, I get the feeling the creative well is dry. We're still seeing this love triangle with AJ. It's hard to care when it doesn't evolve in a meaningful way. And that's just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

If only the rest of raw was as good as Bryan and AJ oh well this is why Smackdown is great to watch.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



NikkiSixx said:


> Well it was originally written as Twilight fanfic, so...
> 
> Here's just a little taste:


Holy shit, I'd heard the writing was as repetitive as hell, but that's pretty extreme. :lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Teedy Long runs Raw, we have a bajillion tag team matches.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

"TEAM CHEST HAIR" sign. :lol


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

BROGUE KICK FROM OUT OF NOWHERE.

What's that? The bell didn't even ring?


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

AJ to kiss Ziggler and ruin vickies relationship with him


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

AJ is 100% an a-cup! There's no disputing that..


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



LadyCroft said:


> *Meh, girl probably already has enough salt in her diet.*


She's had a lot of dick but she ain't had mine.

Song in that somewhere.....


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

Lobsterhead is AJ's new passion.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Rock316AE said:


> AJ is an horrendous actress. Brutal.


Can you get yourself banned again?

Btw your hero was in the Tooth Fairy.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I'm literally shaking my head guys. From the Attitude Era to this :no:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Rock316AE said:


> AJ is an horrendous actress. Brutal.


Best chick on the roster. 

:kobe


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Welp.
> 
> Time for you guys to start jacking off and keep saying how AJ is the best diva in the last five years.



AJ's the best Diva since Lita! *starts jerking off furiously*


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

I. Don't. Like. Sheamus. At. All.
The. End.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> So far this episode could be booked by a monkey.


Racist skank!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*

getting kicked in the nuts or another tag match?


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



YimYac said:


> Can you get yourself banned again?
> 
> Btw your hero was in the Tooth Fairy.


That hero saved the business in 2011


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*New thread title.*


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice DDT


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

woah, crowd is dead as fuck


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Fun fact. As of today the ONLY superstars to have had a longer reign as WWE Champion than CM Punk in the last 15 years are Bret Hart, Yokozuna, John Cena and JBL.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

let's go ziggler


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Did Sheam just no-sell a kick to the chest? :kobe


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



THANOS said:


> AJ is 100% an a-cup! There's no disputing that..


No she isn't.

An A-cup would mean she is flatchested.

Look at any picture of her in a bikini or street clothes, she is not flat chested.


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



YimYac said:


> Can you get yourself banned again?
> 
> Btw your hero was in the Tooth Fairy.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Sheamus deserves better than this material. I hope that they're still going for Orton/Sheamus at Summerslam.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Sheamus pulled a Bynum


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

There are so many Parallels between Ziggler and MVP, Both tremendously talented but WWE Turned them into Jobbers.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That punch actually looked pretty amazing. Ziggler is a damn good seller for sure.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



Heavenly Invader said:


> AJ's the best Diva since Michelle McCool! *starts jerking off furiously*


Fixed. 8*D


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> let's go ziggler


Look at the crowd all chanting for Sheamus!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *New thread title.*


:lmao


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *New thread title.*


Since when is a B cup considered small even by women standards though?


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



YimYac said:


> No she isn't.
> 
> An A-cup would mean she is flatchested.
> 
> Look at any picture of her in a bikini or street clothes, she is not flat chested.


I can't believe this discussion is still going on :lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Hit a finisher. Don't go for the cover.

Makes sense.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

BRO! BRO! BRO! BRO! BRO! BRO!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn, I was afraid that'd be a squash. AJ please GTS her.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



YimYac said:


> No she isn't.
> 
> An A-cup would mean she is flatchested.
> 
> Look at any picture of her in a bikini or street clothes, she is not flat chested.


Not trying to be mean but, have you seen a women naked before?

An A-cup isn't flat.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



YimYac said:


> No she isn't.
> 
> An A-cup would mean she is flatchested.
> 
> Look at any picture of her in a bikini or street clothes, she is not flat chested.


I'd guess a 28C or 30C..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And Ziggler still got kicked like a jobber.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



THANOS said:


> AJ is 100% an a-cup! There's no disputing that..


Take it from an actual a cup – she's not. 

Yeah, I'm discussing some chicks boobs in a web forum. That's how awesome Raw's been tonight.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Sheamus has a Sweet Chin Music-like build up for his Brogue Kick now? Cool.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

This episode fuckin' sucks.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Who in the name of baphomet feeds these lines to Cole? If your product wasn't stupid, you wouldn't need to plug it so damn often.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cole said shining wizard! holy cow


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Vickie can't wrestle why is she even in the ring?


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

abrown0718 said:


> Sheamus pulled a Bynum


:durant

looked pretty stiff too but then again, zigs is a helluva seller


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Well I was wrong


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

lol crazy bitch just leaves. Ziggler looks dead.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Let AJ's obsession with Punk begin.


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

ziggler sold that brogue kick like a nordic god


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Sheamus celebrating by himself to AJ's music.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

SHINING WIZAAAAARDO!

vickie sells like death


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

AJ's titties crashed this forum


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Psycho going to come out.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Here it comes.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

#friendzoned


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Stop lying Punk you're talking to Lita.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Bury her Punk


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

PUNK MISSED HER MATCH


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

And the heel turn begins


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

AJ's character has to be based on someone Vince or someone in the WWE office knows.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

hahaha


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can brodus clay donate his boobs to AJ?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I hope Punk doesn't have a bunny. Otherwise, he might want to keep it away from AJ...


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes! The seeds are being planted...


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



YimYac said:


> No she isn't.
> 
> An A-cup would mean she is flatchested.
> 
> Look at any picture of her in a bikini or street clothes, she is not flat chested.


AJ is a Double A or a Negative Bra Size. Even Chuck Liddell has bigger tits than her.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

AJ comes out

IWC Reaction:


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



heggland0 said:


> Kane vs Big Show in a No Viewers match


Better in a empty arena match


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Punk you lie the fuck is wrong with you when a girl asks you that you lie say bye to your belt


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

loool @ aj


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

LOL at Punk's shrug


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

we need some russo punk in this show


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Punks face :lmao


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Punk calling up them bitties!

:jay2


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I want to make a little white maps of Hawaii all over AJ's stomach


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Look up what a sports bra is. Grow a pair of 32bs. Take a photo. Put on the bra, take another photo. Notice the fuckign difference.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *New thread title.*











Dead.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I see where they are going with AJ.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Punk was on the FUCKING PHONE! No time for you, AJ! 
Get back together with Bryan at MITB! He gave you a flower! Woop!


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

YimYac said:


> How the hell can anyone say AJ is ugly.
> 
> I get if she's not your type, but she is cute as a button.


'Cute as a button'? :lol


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

CM Punk just screwed himself. When a woman asks your opinion NEVER tell her you weren't paying attention. Lesson about to be learned.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

So, it's 100% certain AJ is screwing punk (as in out of the belt, not boinking him) now right?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I sense a screwjob at MITB.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

D-Bry appreciates her :jordan


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *New thread title.*


:lmao








Punk needs to pull a Carter.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Atleast they're progressing the Ziggler/Vickie storyline and AJ is definitively screwing punk at MITB.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

What a dick. I bet D-Bry was watching that match.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Awww Punk just broke little AJz heart...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Inb4 Punk/sister incest angle


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

KO Bossy said:


> AJ comes out
> 
> IWC Reaction:


The hell?


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

I'D LIKE TO THANK CM PUNK FOR MAKING THIS SHIT COOL AGAIN


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

Bleh.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

aj is crack whore


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Hahaha, Punk's shrug. unk2


----------



## Satosama (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



genocide_cutter said:


> Better in a empty arena match


What if Kane vs Show was already listed as an empty arena match? Would the arena implode into a dark singularity from the sheer borefest?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Can brodus clay donate his boobs to AJ?


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

This post has been better than this entire Raw episode.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I want Slater already come on!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

UknowWho said:


> Atleast they're progressing the Ziggler/Vickie storyline and AJ is *definitively screwing punk at MITB.*


Its a PG product....


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

BrianAmbrose said:


> CM Punk just screwed himself. When a woman asks your opinion NEVER tell her you weren't paying attention. Lesson about to be learned.


TRUTH. rookie mistake. almost as bad as calling her fat. 

thread title = win


----------



## immune to fear (May 11, 2012)

OVERLY ATTACHED AJ LEE


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

AJ needs a boob job


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

AttitudeOutlaw said:


> 'Cute as a button'? :lol


Have you never heard that expression?


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

punk should've said it was his ex girlfriend on the phone, and then reveal lita. double clobber to aj

unk2


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

BrianAmbrose said:


> CM Punk just screwed himself. When a woman asks your opinion NEVER tell her you weren't paying attention. Lesson about to be learned.


He'd pay more attention if he was CM Drunk and not sober dialing his sister.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

genocide_cutter said:


> AJ needs a boob job


:banplz:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Punk probs like that in real life so he didn't have to act for that segment.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

That Snow/Holly brawl from STVDM 1999 is legendary.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

It is wrong that I look at the clock and instead of going "there's still an hour of Raw to go :mark:" I go "there's still an hour of Raw to go :cussin:"?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDP time.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Ziggler made to look like a bitch again! Unneeded brouge kick in that match.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Sorry if something got repeated. The constant board crashing because of AJ and CM Punk goes to show who people want to talk about.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

SELF HIGH FIVE!!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fuck yeah, Slater!!


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

JobbyJobberson said:


> I'D LIKE TO THANK CM PUNK FOR MAKING THIS SHIT COOL AGAIN



I hope that was some sick joke.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Its me , Its me


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The mother of all swerves is going to be unloaded at MITB.

CM Punk is cheating on AJ...WITH DANIEL BRYAN!


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

AJ one again saves raw from being awful.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jobbing time.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

DDP time!!


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

LEGEND TIME


----------



## Maxil (Mar 16, 2007)

AJ angle is just a mickie james ripoff. skipping & all


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Yo is me is ddp!


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

Heath Slater has bigger titties than AJ.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cue DDP.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

One Man Band YES YES YES YES YES!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

YES!!

Cletus to get bodied


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

DDP TIME! :mark


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

IT'S ME THE OMB


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

DDP time!


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Slater! Best part of the show.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Buckley said:


> I see where they are going with AJ.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Think Slater should donate his boobs to AJ.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Here we go. Best segment of the show coming up.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

I don't know if that's how Slater actually talks, but I love it.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Time for DDP(?).


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

DDP time baby come on


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

genocide_cutter said:


> AJ needs a boob job


People like you are why we have awful models as DIVAs


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP!!


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Buckley said:


> I see where they are going with AJ.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: overly obsessed girlfriend


My immediate thoughts.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Best segments of the show, flashbacks.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Board to also crash for Slater?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Save us DDP!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Slater has serious man boobs.....


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Self High five!


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

More recap


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lets see who it is


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

ROFL DOINK


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The One Man Band is fucking awesome!*


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

SELF HIGH FIVE!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

HAHHAHA Slater is getting vignettes now?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

YES!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

genocide_cutter said:


> AJ needs a boob job


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP DDP PLEASE D:


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

I'M THE ONE MAN BANDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD BABAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

DOINK


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Doink? Uh, ok.


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

wtf


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh wow


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Heath Slater is a legend.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Slater is the perfect jobber.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

LOL


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

DOINK


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

Doink.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh Jesus Christ.....I wanted DDP.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I love slater.

But he has the most hateable voice and face


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

someone said doink earlier today!! LMAO! yes!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Good grief. fpalm


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Seriously?!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

DDP is doing a clown gimmick? GENIUS!!!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

HA! Doink


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Doink Doink.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

No pop for Doink?????!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Whoever asked if Doink should comeback, there you go!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

FUUUUUUU


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Doink the fucking Clown.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Just when I thought this show couldn't get any worse.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

WHERE THE FUCK IS DDP?


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

FUCK THIS CROWD.

doink 4life


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh no... cheeseball babyface Doink


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Whoever called Doink was right, kudos to them.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

OH. MY GAWD!!!!

Amazing. 

Is it Brawler playing him again lol.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

MOTHERFUCKER! I'VE BEEN ANTICIPATING DDP ALL FUCKIN' DAY!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I feel like we've just been trolled.:lmao


----------



## WooKennedy (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh hey, it's DDP.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

DDP my ass LOL


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh God! How gay is this shit! Where's DDP?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, that's probably not DDP.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lmao trolled no ddp


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Omg..Doink


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

crap not even the legend is good.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

AND THE CROWD GOES KURAZZZZZYYYYYY FOR DOINK!!!!


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm calling it. Hornswoggle as Dink


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Is Doink going to be Jericho again?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Uhh..who's this Doink?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOO FUCK YOU WWE. Doink the fucking clown?! Where's DDP?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I got trolled.... But you know what I ain't even mad


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

no ddp fuck this


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*EVIL DOINK!*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

This is SO SO fitting.

Fuck this show. Really. Jesus.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Fuck me DDP's dressed as Doink


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

DA FUCK IS THIS??????


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

This bOard: "DDP!"

vince3: : :troll


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Someone called Doink earlier.

Good on you, mate.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Fucking cunting pile of fucking shit. Where the fuck is DDP. Fuck this shit.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

DOINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Where's DDP?!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Vader to Sid to...Doink?

serious drop off.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Maxil said:


> AJ angle is just a mickie james ripoff. skipping & all


Right. Just like Laycool ripped off Beautiful People.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Doink?! The ONLY thing I had left to look forward to was DDP...I absolutely cannot find a way to enjoy this Raw. It's on par for worst of the year.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't know whether to mark for Doink or not since it's most like not the original Doink.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Lol at the crowd


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

fuck doink fpalm


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Haha, never I thought I'd see Doink again.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*What the fuck happened to DDP's hair?*


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Still expected DDP


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Rock316AE said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOO FUCK YOU WWE. Doink the fucking clown?! Where's DDP?


Hey, Doink was fucking amazing with Matt Bourne.

Not so much after...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Yep, losing to a clown would be the ultimate sign that you're a jobber.

Edit. DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

What if...DDP is dressed as Doink? lol


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

Tim Legend said:


> This bOard: "DDP!"
> 
> vince3: : :troll


^ this :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I wish the crowd would get a "Kill the Clown" chant going


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

ahhh thank god its not DDP long live doink


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Fucking Doink. Was scared of clowns as a kid so used to leave the room when his music hit. Motherfucker.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> Doink?! The ONLY thing I had left to look forward to was DDP...I absolutely cannot find a way to enjoy this Raw. It's on par for worst of the year.












Here you go.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

One of, if not the, worst RAWs of 2012. Fuckin' awful.

Edit: HE'S HERE YAY


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Wow. AJ's got nothing but a cute face.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

HEAT WON!!! OMG


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Is this even Matt Borne?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The kids love Doink please adults love Doink


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

No way that's Matt Osbourne..


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Is that Osborne?


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

What made people actually think it was going to be DDP anyway?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Emotion Blur said:


> Doink?! The ONLY thing I had left to look forward to was DDP...I absolutely cannot find a way to enjoy this Raw. It's on par for worst of the year.


I'm still haunted by the Michael Cole with Barbeque Sauce.

DDP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

YES!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I saw that coming.

THERE'S DDP.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

SLATER WON
YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!
EDIT!: DDP!YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

SLATER WINS!SLATER WINS!SLATER WINS!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck yea!


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL, Slater won. :lmao

DDP!!!!!!! FUCK YEAH!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

DDP


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Alright WWE you got me.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

LOL! He beat Doink!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:lmao He won!


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol :lmao


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Here comes the forum crash...


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh shit DDP


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

That's more like it. (Y)

DDP!


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Yayy!!


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

oh shit its ddp FUCKING DDP


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

SLATER WINS! SLATER WINS! SLATER WINS!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

russo swerve


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

DDP! 

With a shitty fucking theme


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

yes yes yes yes ddp


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Slater WINS!? :jay2

DDP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

Epic troll.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Yo its me is.ddp


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

SWERVE.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

LOL TROLLED US!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

DDP!!!!!

this is a time I didn't mind being trolled


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

YO IT'S ME, IT'S ME, IT'S DDP!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Paige is fat


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL, got trolled.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

OH SHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIITTT!!!!!!!!!!! IT'S HOVA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

OMFG. #MARKOUT


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Match-wise, on paper this may be the worst RAW in ages so far. Kane vs Big Show in the main event would just be the cherry on top.

DDP! DPP! DDP!


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

YES!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*At least Heath got a win baby!*


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

SWERVED!!!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DDP~~~~


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Wait. 

WAIT.

HOLD THE FUCKING PRESSES.

Slater WON!?

EDIT: DIAMOND CUTTER!!!!


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

In at DDP


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Troll'd by the WWE!!!!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

YESSSSSSSSS!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk lets her sit with him for lunch only one time and she thinks he loves her. Such a freshman.

The World Champion celebrates to the soundtrack of Gem. WWE and them priorities.

Doink the Clown.

A tanned ginger.

Raw in 2012.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

touche wwe...


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

This crowd is hot! 

lol these kids have no idea who he is.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Yes!!!!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Emotion Blur said:


> Doink?! The ONLY thing I had left to look forward to was DDP...I absolutely cannot find a way to enjoy this Raw. It's on par for worst of the year.


You got swerved!


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Yess DDP!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

DDP!DDP!DDP!


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

trolled! marking out bro!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

BANG!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

HOLY SHIT!

BANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG!


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

DIAMOND CUTTER. YESS! fk yea


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

A Diamond upside down looks like a pussaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

RKO!!!


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh shit lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Slater won a match on Raw? WOW


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

DIAMOND CUTTER OUT OF NOWHERE!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow. He does show up.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

RKOOOOO I MEAN DIAMOND CUTTER!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

DIAMOND CUTTER!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

DIAMOND CUTTER BITCHES!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BANG, Y'ALL!*


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

its not a bad thing, its a good thing.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Damn that Diamond Cutter looked good.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Dwayne Johnson is even envious of Slaters man tits...


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I thought Orton was suspended?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Classic handshake-into-the-DiamondCutter. Love it.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

RKO!!!! 
just kidding


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


>


Kaitlyn rocks so much


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

RKO OUTTA NOWHERE!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

blarg_ said:


> Is this even Matt Borne?


That wasn't even the third doink.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Grunge is dead.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

FUCKING CUTTER!! Awesome.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Screw you, Orton. That's how you really pull a cutter off.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Now DDP will do a radio interview and when asked what wrestling needs to do to get better he'll just brag about how he can get a big reaction like all the other old timers.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

JobbyJobberson said:


> This crowd is hot!
> 
> lol these kids have no idea who he is.


Everyone knows DDP.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

DDP with the RKO!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

RKO out of nowhere!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Diamond Cutter >>>>>> RKO


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

I imagine some kid saying rite now, "He stole Randy Orton's move!"


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I still have never seen No holds barred


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

that was great


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok why is WWE plugging this movie?

Oh, nvm I see why lol. Didn't realize they were on this movie.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Zeeeuuuuusssttthh


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

That was fucking awesome!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Slater sold that like champ..


----------



## WooKennedy (Oct 3, 2008)

I just legit marked out for the first time in.. ages..


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

lol. ZEUSSSSSSSSS





SpeedStick said:


>


:yes


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

That's not a bad thing, that's a GOOD THING!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL poor Hogan.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Diamond Cutter! Fucking awesome


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

ZEUS!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

It's about time they released this classic on DVD

ZEUS BITCHES!!!!


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

I marked out (Y)


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Da Fuck is this Hulk Hogan commerical


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

AJ. Goat with perfectly palmable tits. :yes
LOL @ Doink

DDP FTW!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

No Holds Barred > The Godfather


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

DEEBO!!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Haha, goofy ass movie.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

JEWS ARE EVIL. 
_*
ZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*_


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

No Holds Barred 'defined an era'?

Whut? :lol:lol:lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Omg Deebo needs to squash Slater next week.:lmao


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I wonder what Zach Ryder and Khali are doing backstage right now?


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


>


Lol at people saying AJ needs a boobjob

She is great.


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

that was awesome he got an huge pop that crowd reaction was unreal man.Compared to people say nobody would even know who he is that crowd reaction was good.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

TINY "ZEUS" LISTER!!!! DEEBO!!!!!!!


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Deebo, who? DEEBO!


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

Vintage orton!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WWE bought the rights to this movie ,Now we going to see this 1 million time on the WWE network


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

That was fucking awesome and that diamond cutter was better than any RKO's ever been.

Hilarious that the highlight of the show is a 56 year old WCW legend.

BANG!!!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

DEVO!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS!


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Zeus needs to come fuck Slater up next week.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

HOLY FUCK

I LOVED NO HOLDS BARRED


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Sucks that 95% of these crowds have no idea who the legends of yesteryear are.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

VRsick said:


> *its not a bad thing, its a good thing.*


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Some movies are better left for drunk Hulk Hogan fans to find on Youtube at 2 in the morning looking for gay porn.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh Deebo! You and that lazy eye!


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

LegendSeeker said:


> DEEBO!!!!


LOL.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

DDP got a chant. I was wrong, the crowd poped for him.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Hogan saved RAW, I'm so watching this film


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

YOU GOT KNOCKED THE FUGGG OUT!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

what the fuck was that came on for like 10 seconds then commercial


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I gonna buy that DVD! BROTHEEEERRR!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Please Cutter vs RKO at Summerslam. 


Hogan is awesome, they can try to mock, makes him more, give him DVD SALES BRADER!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

abrown0718 said:


> Oh Debo! You and that lazy eye!


You respect black Shawn Michaels!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Kane should really get rid of the wielding mask. It's dumb.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

People can knock No Holds Barred but it still beats the shit out of 12 Rounds.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

DDP = The only good part of tonight's episode.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

DDP DDP DDP Banggggggggggg


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ryan said:


> You respect black Shawn Michaels!


Lol

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The best thing about tonight was a 56 year old man showing up for 90 seconds. 

Product is crap now.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Didn't they say that Kane/Show was next week?


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Please Cutter vs RKO at Summerslam.


That is actually a great idea. Would DDP be up for it though?


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm disappointed that they didn't use his WCW "smells like teen spirit" theme.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Some movies are better left for drunk Hulk Hogan fans to find on Youtube at 2 in the morning looking for gay porn.


I shouldn't have laughed as much as i did.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Anyway that was a treat we got to see one of the scariest clowns in the world and then we got him you know.. DDP and that's not a bad thing that's a good thing.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Deebo!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Fuck my life I've seen that Katy perry promo like 6 times... And only 1 live SD promo... Ha ha


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

DDP was awesome, too bad he got mega buried when he came into the WWF


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

That must be the 20th time I've seen that Katy Perry commercial since Raw started! Katy Perry is becoming more annoying than Flo from Progressive!


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

DDP looked great. The kid in me wishes I can see just one more match


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I actually have enjoyed RAW tonight. AJ was awesome as usual


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Doink sure did get younger and smaller..

WWE planned that well though. It got Doinks 2 minute appearance out of the way and saves DDP from being in an actual match at the same time.

I still say that DDP would have gotten a better reaction with Self High Five. The other music was just... blah. Not impactful at all.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Please Cutter vs RKO at Summerslam.


The Resurrection of the Legend Killer!

DDP at SummerSlam, then Stone Cold returns for a match with Orton at WM29. If only...


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Alicia Fox still employed?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

LMAO @ the autistic CM Punk sign.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

And now we're back to John Cena's Charity Hour.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Another "SUCK CENA'S DICK" segment

Great


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

More sympathy for John Cena :no:


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> *Please Cutter vs RKO at Summerslam.*
> 
> 
> Hogan is awesome, they can try to mock, makes him more, give him DVD SALES BRADER!


That would be awesome Mark out moment of the night

Edit:Oh look another please love cena promo fucking goof -_-


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Does anyone actually give a fuck about Cena doing this shit?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

cena with the american flag in the background after a hogan segment.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

How long has it been since Alicia was on television? feels like months


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The weekly "please like Cena" video.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

OMG I do not care about this. Enough filler.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Is Cena the only guy that visits the troops, I mean really?


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

I fucking love Heath Slater. Yea, that's how bad this show is now.

Oh, and 'Merica.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

John Cena is a good guy! Please understadn guise


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

MORE CENA PROPAGANDA!

HUSTLE, LOYALTY, RESPECT!


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

John Tina???


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

I dont know why you people think Foxx is ugly, broad is sexy


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Best-In-The-World said:


> I actually have enjoyed RAW tonight.


Bar one or two moments, I seriously have no idea how this is humanely possible.


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

Cena and Alicia Fox totally fucked on that trip.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Is there only 4 in the MitB match? I thought there used to be a lot more.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> The Resurrection of the Legend Killer!
> 
> DDP at SummerSlam, then Stone Cold returns for a match with Orton at WM29. If only...


Money.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

SINGLES MATCH! YES YES YES


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Go fuck yourself, Cena, you ass-kissing motherfucker. Fucking suck-up. I wish I could vomit on his face.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Ugh this match is going to be as bad as that Show/Brodus match.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

More like "yawn cena" amirite?


----------



## x096 (Sep 25, 2009)

JAAAAWWWWNNNNNNN TINNNNNNNAAAAA


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amazing_Cult said:


> MORE CENA PROPAGANDA!
> 
> HUSTLE, LOYALTY, RESPECT!


All the while he's fucking his co-workers women


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

There hasn't been enough quality content to make a half-an-hour Raw entertaining and somehow they're going to do 3 hours?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Alicia Fox is pretty damn hot...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Big Show vs Kane in 2012 again folks. I marked out the first time it happened in 99.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I really, REALLY don't want to sit and watch this match up.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Is Kane officially face now?


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

the cena propaganda is making me puke, seriously, he is not the only one that visits the troops, wwe is pathetic


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

LOOK AT HOW HARD JOHN CENA IS WORKING AND ALL THE CHARITY WORK HE DOES.

Because every other wrestler on the roster is a lazy cunt who hates terminally ill children. Fact.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

If Big Show squashes Kane here I'm gonna be pissed.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

"talk about AJs itty bitty titties"? You can say all you want about them, but when she's out in the ring those are sure as hell not what i'm looking at. She's fine as fuck. Anyway, the WWE really knows how to work the shaft on Cena huh? Good for them, meantime, get The Big Slow the fuck out of my ring.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Well that short-lived buzz is over, back to originally scheduled shit.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Anyone see the guy with the murse?

:lol


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not one to complain about the " John Cena is a swell guy" vignettes, but enough of this shit already.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

So is the RAW MITB still going to only have 4 competitors or what... and just shows how stupid it is to have people that have won the wwe title to only be allowed in that match


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

RickeyP said:


> John Tina???


*John Lena*
[/Batista]


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Love how he no longer has his pyro. Guess they don't care about Big Show when he is heel.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

The WWE realizes that a large number of fans boo Cena so they try and get them to cheer by showing these videos. Can't boo for a guy who helps children like that. Let's just hope they don't start doing the same when the crowd starts cheering for certain heels. Lol watch what happens if the crowd keeps getting behind Ziggler.

_"You know King this weekend our very own Dolph Ziggler was seen murdering puppies in the alley outside of the arena. Apparently he also hates every local sports team around the country." _


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

This match I can care less about...


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

WHAT? THIS IS 3 HOURS?! WHY?!!!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I really hope The Great Khali has a match tonight. That way we can watch him wrestle two days in a row. :vince2:russo


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Big Show vs Kane in 2012 again folks. I marked out the first time it happened in 99.


They had an awesome NODQ match for the WWF title in December 99.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Go fuck yourself, Cena, you ass-kissing motherfucker. Fucking suck-up. I wish I could vomit on his face.


Lmfao right. I would rather watch someone have a violent diarrhea


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Big Show's singlet looks like he's rolling around in mud


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Why in the world of Kayfabe has Kane not punched him yet? He's had several opportunities. *


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

The crowd comes unglued for this slobber knocker!! :troll


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Didn't we have Big Show v Kane a month or two ago? Fuck, WWE is already running out of combinations and they expect to fill up 3 hours.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Everytime I see Show steamrolling someone, it just means Cena is winning at MITB


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Prideisking said:


> I dont know why you people think Foxx is ugly, broad is sexy


She look like Rihanna and Kapri Styles


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Amazing_Cult said:


> MORE CENA PROPAGANDA!
> 
> HUSTLE, LOYALTY, RESPECT!


Cena is the actual cult of personality in the WWE.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Big Show is unstoppable. Someone call Cody Rhodes. He had no problem embarrassing Big Show.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Enough with these boring as fuck matches fpalm


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Hades1313 said:


> If Big Show squashes Kane here I'm gonna be pissed.


I'm already pissed because the Undertaker would never get squashed like this, and neither should Kane. 

Show needs momentum against Cena, so he'll probably win.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Didn't we have Big Show v Kane a month or two ago? Fuck, WWE is already running out of combinations and they expect to fill up 3 hours.


Yes, and it was a match that made Khali look like Rey Mysterio.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Kane vs Show, cant wait to see these ratings


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Unless something drastic happens in the next half hour, this has potential to be the worst Raw I've ever watched


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Big Show should just take a back bump when Kane puts him in the chokeslam position and get it over with, lol.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

I actually want some Russo booking for once.








ON A POLE!
:russo

Otunga vs Big Show

4.5 ratings.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

They gonna choke slam each other at same time.


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

I hate being obligated to watch this shit. Such a waste of time.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

The biggest fuck up about MITB this year is the fact that the WWE Championship Ladder Match is really only going to be four people. I thought there was a chance that merely that four superstars were announced so far..but it appears as though it's *really* only going to be four superstars.

That's so fucked. Not only that but it helps bury the concept and the buyrates being as though as they will be, they'll just can the whole thing.

They could of just done Sheamus vs. Ziggler, with the stipulation being "Ziggler's last chance" and added Miz/ADR to the WWE Championship Ladder Match.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Please end this shit...........NOW!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So... is Kane face again?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

how many more times r we gunna hear the big show may be unstoppable


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I didn't want to see Kane and Big Show when I was 15. Why do they think I'd want to see them now when I'm 26? WWE are some evil motherfuckers.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Big Show is unstoppable
What about Mark Henry or Lesnar?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

LOL I HOPE BIG SHOW IS LEGIT HURT. I HOPE HE'S REALLY HURT


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Anybody want to make a bet as to how many months until Big Show and Kane are fighting together for the Tag Team Titles?


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Hope you're ready for more Big Show when 3 hours comes


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

NikkiSixx said:


> Cena is the actual cult of personality in the WWE.


Except people have to blindly buy it for it to be a personality cult. Cena does get booed quite often, just not as much as she should


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Amazing_Cult said:


> I actually want some Russo booking for once.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then towards the end "YOU HAVE TO CONTROL AND OPEN THE BOOK!!"


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I love how Cole gets all into such a shitty boring match. I think that adds to the shittyness of it all. If this was UFC Roggan would be telling it like it is. This is why people have went over to MMA because MMA is real and doesn't try to convince us that shit is gold.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

That......was the sloppiest looking spear.......ever.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

This is a great big man match. Working hard.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

couple minutes into the match and Show is drenched in sweat lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Big Show selling well or legit hurt? Let the discussion begin.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

What a slobberknocker.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Kane just got buried alive. Que the HHH gifs.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

That was awful.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

The fuck is this shit?!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Legit injury on the big show?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Omg Moty~!....


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

:lol nice spear Show you dickhead.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

only a single chair used in a no DQ match. sigh fpalm


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I don't understand why I'm still watching this now that DDP's segment is over.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

lol botch?


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Kane can kick out of 2 Taker tombstones, but that Big Show chokeslam gets him every time.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

The best thing you could say about that is that it was quick.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

So um...what's planned for the last half hour?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Boring match ever.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No one wins.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Big Show's "spears" look so fucking awful. :lol

Worst was when he eliminated Great Khali at Elimination Chamber by barely touching him with his arm.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hades1313 said:


> If Big Show squashes Kane here I'm gonna be pissed.


So....about that.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

3 mins no dq match, russo would be proud.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

YAS BIG SHOW INJURED


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So why are they building Big Show back up as a threat? Cena just beat him..


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

blarg_ said:


> That......was the sloppiest looking spear.......ever.


Would you take a full on spear from The Big Show?


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

They really don't give a fuck about Kane don't they?


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

Obis said:


> So... is Kane face again?


where is that sig from


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> This is a great big man match so far. Working hard.


fpalm not surprised.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

That wasn't as bad as I was expecting.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

unk2

Easily ten million viewers for that match.

WWE needs to put the belt on Big Show already, he draws gangbusters.

I could see a nice little mid-card push for Kane, a great up and coming talent, can really go in the ring.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Teddy is smiling. Take a shot.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Eve has amazing cleavage.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> This is a great big man match. Working hard.


Give it up.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*DAT EVE!*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

EVE HNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Eve's tits.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

EVE AND HER MASSIVE TITTIES OWNED


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Tits!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Alright, Eve!!


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

i came


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

lol why the fuck should King care about Kane!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Eve looks fucking amazing.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow Eve is flatchested like AJ :troll


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

EVE IN GLASSES! Only good moment of RAW so far.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow Eve lost weight. She does pin up so much better than Beth.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice shot of Eves tits right there


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

I said GOD DAMN!!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

FUCK HER UP AJ.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

Now kiss......


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

AJ gonna go on a killing spree...


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

wow aj looks like an ugly child next to that sexy piece of woman eve


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

NOW KISS


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

AJ and Eve should makeout.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Incoming slap!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Battle of the Alpha females right here


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow, AJ sounds completely psycho here


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

hazuki said:


> FUCK HER UP AJ.


I just want to see her motor boat those teddies.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

DAMN!!!
Look at the size of them.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Aww man no Kiss


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

aj > eve


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

MOTORBOAT THOSE BOOBS AJ


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

thought they might kiss for a second


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Eh, I was hoping for a lesbian kiss.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

I honest to god though AJ was about to make out with Eve there for a second.

Edit: LMAO apparently we were all thinking the same thing.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

[email protected] looking like the mouse that she is next to Eve.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

:bron


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah tell her AJ, get the fuck outta WWE Eve, just do porn,lol.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

AJ Fake Suicide Angle.

Please book it, Russo.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

AJ is runningwith theball she has given. She isamazing in this role!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I was expecting a make out session there.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

The whole time the crowd was whistling damn mexicans :lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Was really hoping AJ was gonna start tonguing Eve...oh well.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

my stream is freezing like fucking crazy! WHY NOW OF ALL TIMES!!!!!!!??????


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Eve is so much hotter than AJ. By a retardedly huge margin too.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

aj with her head around eve boobs... good enough for me fap fap fap


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Mister Excitement said:


> I don't understand why I'm still watching this now that DDP's segment is over.


Didn't you say you were changing the channel like five minutes in?


----------



## nothingucansay (Jun 12, 2007)

So has raw officially became the AJ show?? Looks like raw is revolving around her.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Man! eve looks magnificent, 10/10!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

I bet half this forum was just waiting for AJ to kiss Eve right there.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

I was really hoping AJ would grab Eve's breast there.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

I was on edge of my seat there, I honestly thought she was about to kiss her. Ratings would have exploded through the roof.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

WWE found a good thing with AJ

Now they are running it into the ground.

Typical


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Eve needs to get more screen time.....please?

I honestly though they would kiss.


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> AJ Fake Suicide Angle.
> 
> Please book it, Russo.


:russo :vince


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Eve looking so fucking hot. :mark:

So hot I wanna give it to her from behind so damn hard, it can't be put into words.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

AJ pwning bitches is even better than her work with the guys, IMO.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm actually glad to see Eve again..Damn...


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

I though AJ was going to kiss her when she said she was going to get attention.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

magusnova said:


> I just want to see her motor boat those teddies.





Green Light said:


> MOTORBOAT THOSE BOOBS AJ


Great minds think alike.


----------



## More Stables (May 18, 2012)

More aj and eve segments please. So different....but damn they work together on screen.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*NO HLA TODAY.*

Damn.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Eve is that bad b*tch, i repeat she dat bad b*tch. Can I get a Amen?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

AJ is going to come out in the main event, give Cena a blow job and SWALLOW for dat attention as Cena smiles for the kids.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

AJ is so hot.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"I'll show all of you! You'll see!" She's banging Stevie Richards.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

UknowWho said:


> The whole time the crowd was whistling damn mexicans :lmao


We are a horny bunch


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Antho10000 said:


> I bet half the viewing audience was just waiting for AJ to kiss Eve right there.


Fixed.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Dat awkward moment when AJ cuts a better promo than half of the male roster.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Eve....DAMN!.

AJ looked tiny beside her haha.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Raw is AJ. Don't fight it...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What would I give for a segment with Eve, AJ, Rosa, and Maxine together! :ass


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Amber B said:


> "I'll show all of you! You'll see!" She's banging Stevie Richards.


I'd mark.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Something tells me AJ is going to go out in the middle of the tag team match start making out with Bryan then they will start stripping and the show will cut to black


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

checkcola said:


> Wow, AJ sounds completely psycho here


The sad thing is, between Eve and AJ, I think I really do like crazy girls. Doesn't bode well for me.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Only rockae or whatever his name is would praise that match..


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Amber B said:


> "I'll show all of you! You'll see!" She's banging Stevie Richards.


LOL


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

port64 jr said:


> wow aj looks like an ugly child next to that sexy piece of woman eve


*facepalm*


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

HOT DAMN.

Was on Eves wikipedia page, look at her picture!

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3f/Eve_Torres_081204-A-4676S-073.jpg


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Why did that just feel like the beginning of a porno scene?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

UknowWho said:


> The whole time the crowd was whistling damn mexicans :lmao


Aye Mamis. :lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Rener Gracie is a lucky son of a bitch.

His dad is a martial arts icon and he's banging a smoking hot chick.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Hades1313 said:


> Kane can kick out of 2 Taker tombstones, but that Big Show chokeslam gets him every time.


Yeah that was terrible. Show should of had to hit him with the chair 4 or 5 times before that. 

also - Eve > AJ


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

Eve and AJ the only woman in the wwe that are good in their job.Fire the rest only keep these two let them have an feud for the Divas title.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Heavenly Invader said:


> What would I give for a segment with Eve, AJ, Rosa, and Maxine together! :ass


Maxine...


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Glad Glasses Eve is still around. So hot.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> WWE found a good thing with AJ
> 
> Now they are running it into the ground.
> 
> Typical


What do you want, another Brodus Clay dancing segment?

The Eve/AJ encounter was a nice little moment....


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Seems I'm not the only one who thought they were gonna kiss


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Can't wait for the main event


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Heavenly Invader said:


> What would I give for a segment with Eve, AJ, Rosa, and Maxine together! :ass


I only got two hands, and ALL THIS ASS!
:jay2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ah. Classic DX segment.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

port64 jr said:


> wow aj looks like an ugly child next to that sexy piece of woman eve


You must also hate all the indy midgets like DB next to someone like Kane or Big Show.


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

its actually rediculous how little wrestling we have seen today


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Dx invading wcw


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is so depressing. Fuck.
We were really spoiled.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Is AJ joining the twerk team?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

It's official im depressed.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

DX TIME!


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

AJ >>>>> Eve. Man eve doesn't really do it for me at all, something about petite mulatto women with ass just fill me up with angst.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

DX GOES TO WAR! Loved that episode.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Gotta love how Triple H says WCW


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

James1o1o said:


> HOT DAMN.
> 
> Was on Eves wikipedia page, look at her picture!
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3f/Eve_Torres_081204-A-4676S-073.jpg


dat man jaw


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Loss to John Cena 6-17-2012
Loss to Kane 5-28-2012
Loss to Chris Jericho 4-30-2012
Loss to Daniel Bryan 4-7-2012


These are the the most recent times Big Show has been "STOPPED" by his MITB competitors and those in title match. Hell it's not even like its been a year. Its barley been two months. I'm sure CM Punk would have "Stopped" him too but they were both faces at the time.
Gotta love IWD.

I hate the companies short term memory.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Lol yes the legit Wcw invasion...


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

does anyone believe that del rio ever watched that?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Emotion Blur said:


> I'd mark.


I'd watch


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Man, DX Army segment and they have to ruin it with ADR? fpalm


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lots of 98 - 99 segments


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

AH GOOD TIMES!


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

bazzer said:


> You must also hate all the indy midgets like DB next to someone like Kane or Big Show.


no because kane and big show suck

bryan can put on a great 30 minute match

kane and big show put together the same shit every night


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

One of my favorite segments ever. WCW closing up like bitches :lmao


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Classic DX!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YEP!*


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

LOL, did they really just use that shot of Triple H with the tank turret between his legs on a PG show? :lol:lol


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

DX...damn. This makes me depressed when compared to what we watch...damn....


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

If the WWE loves these kinds of segments so much..why do they never do anything even remotely close to this anymore?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I honestly hope at the 1000 Raw we get a full DX reunion well except chyna..


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'd rather they just release a dvd set of the Attitude Era. It'd be nice to watch reruns weekly instead.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Tyson in MITB and still gets a jobber entrance, lol wow.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Still have the original VHS with that entire scene, beginning to end. Yeah I still have a VCR. 
Come at me.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Holy Shit...Tyson Kidd on RAW?? When's the last time this happened??


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

That was a fucking fantastic moment.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Tyson Kidd!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fuck this match. WWE has been on some bullshit. Tensai's gotta go.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

port64 jr said:


> no because kane and big show suck
> 
> bryan can put on a great 30 minute match
> 
> kane and big show put together the same shit every night


Okay you like indy midget hacks if they're guys but not if they're female.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

got damnit, quit teasing me about the good ol times, wwe. hard enough as it is


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Tensai?

Piss break already, damn.


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

Wait, is this 3 hours tonight?


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

FUCK YEAH TYSON KIDD 

plus new music?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Tensai? Why not Sandow?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ugh, this guy is still around?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

tensai is just a blob


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

abrown0718 said:


> One of my favorite segments ever. WCW closing up like bitches :lmao


Did you actually think that they would let them in?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh for fuck sake. Kidd better win this.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Kidd to pin Lord Shitsai


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

If Tensai wins MITB I will actually give this shit up for a while.

I thought they were going ton "repackage" this blob.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, Tyson Kidd on Raw. Jobber entrance. Has to fight Tensai, who interestingly enough still has Sakamoto with him after he whipped him a few weeks back. 

What is this?

Edit: TYSON!! and...Tensai beats up his lackey again. Poor guy.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Sigh


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

I wonder who will win this match...


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

tyson for the job


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

What the fuck? :lmao Really?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Tyson to lock Tensai in the sharpshooter and make him tap like a bitch


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ROAR TENSAAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!

LOL.


KIDD WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Fantastic, The 2nd best worker is Jobbing to the the 2nd worst talent on the Roster next to AJ. Fuck this company.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Awesome moment there. Always great to see Kidd but ugh, Tensai?! It's time to give up on this dude..it ain't working


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Lord Hip Hop Hippo


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LMAO. Tyson Kidd gets a win.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yeah... Tensai is done.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Dat push


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

botch?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Wait what???


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Man outside of the DDP segment this RAW has been atrocious.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

that SD group is easily the shittiest group to ever do a MITB. GOOD LAWD!

:lmao Tensai squashed


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

YES YES YES.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!1
JUST LIKE THAT TENSAI CHARACTER IS DEAD.


----------



## More Stables (May 18, 2012)

Kidd over tensai! Nice!!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

This makes no fucking sense


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

LOL ALBERT LOST TO TYSON KIDD


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Have they still not realised that no one gives a flying fuck about Tensai and that he's a pointless, fat, POS?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Wait, what?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

WTF KIDD WON! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

Tyson Kidd WON!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

OMFG!!!! KIDD JUST WON!!! WTF!!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

LUL WUT? YAAAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Finally Tyson Kidd is not jobbing


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Kidd won! Best raw ever!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Hahahahahahahahahaa.

...


Hahahahahahahahahaa.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

O_O


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Tensai... jobbed... to Kidd?

I do not object to this course of action.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Amber B said:


> "I'll show all of you! You'll see!" She's banging Stevie Richards.


*Big Stevie Cool! YES YES YES!


I hope she's banging Al Snow too!*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK my internet died, so I haven't been able to post....


Totally marked for DDP. 

Didn't care for the Kane/Show match. 

And is Tensai beating the shit out of Sakamodo going to be a weekly thing now?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

KIDD!
Fuck off Tensai nobody cared last time.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

WTF did I just see???


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes!!!


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

YES YES YES YES FUCK YES


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Kidd getting dat Waltman push bama


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

HOLY SHIT! YES! YES! YES! JOBBER IS NO LONGER JOBBER!!!!!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Shane/Vince/DX 98-99 classic segments, so depressing.

But that's a WWE lie because WCW were actually selling out arenas everywhere in 98. Especially when they show it today, when they can't even draw 6k for RAW.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Ha ha, they jobbed Tensai out to Tyson Kidd? :lmao


----------



## The Nugget (Jun 8, 2012)

WTF!!??


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

#Squash


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

#TYSONKIDDCHARGE

:mark:


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lmfao Tensai jobbed


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And Kofi couldn't be in the MITB because?

Albert is fucking done. Why did they re sign this big waste of time in the first place?. This is amazing. :lmao


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh so A-Train is a heel.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL Tensai upset Kidd rolled him up!


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Holy Shit!

I think we can say Tyson Kidd is getting the push he deserves.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Yesssssssssss!!!!!!


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Official Tyson kidd wins MITB woop!!! aha Beating Jack Swagger and Tensai in under a week!


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sakamoto monthly beatdown #2


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

YES! Kidd getting a push!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Due what the hell honestly wwe keeps swerving me tonight no joke


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

AMAZING, I TAKE BACK WHAT I SAID ABOUT WWE. I LOVE YOU WWE.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Tyson kidd mastered kelly kelly roll up of doom.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

wow what the fuck happened?


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

I swear fat twatbert already decimated his bumchum a couple of weeks ago, what a failure.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Will no one save this little man from prison rape?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

At least that was short.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Anybody else find Tensai beating his worshipper up kind of hot? Yeah, me either. :argh:


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Lmfao. 
Tyson Kidd in a match thats more than 30 seconds and he wins. Let alone against a guy who has victories over CM Punk and John Cena. 
All aboard the Tyson Kidd bandwagon! Choo Choo.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

repackaging attempt number 1000


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

wait...haven't we already seen this beatdown already lol


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

bazzer said:


> Okay you like indy midget hacks if they're guys but not if they're female.


i didnt say i didnt like eve u dumb fuck

i said she looked ugly compared to eve in my opinion

so


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Kidd, won a....match?!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

ecabney said:


> Kidd getting dat Waltman push bama


123 123 123 123.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

HAHAHAHA


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

That was by far the best moment of RAW tonight. BY FAR!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sakamoto gets beat again?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Tyson Kidd > CM Punk :vince


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

THE ROLL-UP OF DOOM!


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lmfao this raw is just.....


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Horny pedophiles stay tuned to see AJ do something hopefully perverted in the ring and they get subjected to Tensai. That must suck.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

You'd think the writers were on those bath salts.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

People didn't give a shit about the first Sakamoto beatdown, so let's do it again!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Well to win the MITB briefcase you have to have a losing streak going into the pay per view


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Dark_Link said:


> Tyson kidd mastered kelly kelly roll up of doom.


Sincerely had me chuckling there for a sec... ty!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

YES! YES!YES!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

SteenIsGod said:


> AMAZING, I TAKE BACK WHAT I SAID ABOUT WWE. I LOVE YOU WWE.


:lol...... Typical...


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

ANOTHER tag match? Jesus...


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I didn't see that coming for real! Thank you WWE!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

WWE wishes Lord Tensai all the best in his future endeavors.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL Bryan & Jericho


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jericho & Bryan.:lol

Wow.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

This played on a loop in hell.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

What the actual fuck XD


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

what the hell is going on


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao Jericho and Bryan.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Jericho and Bryan interacting is incredible


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"Don't say that."

:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So...Jericho & DB have mental disorders?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Bryan's jacket looks like something left over from Sisqo's wardrobe.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Jericho and Bryan. YES.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I really don't know anymore.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

lol that was cool too... YES! AGAIN! YES! AGAIN!


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

LMFAO. i just mark'd. EEEEVER AGAAIIIIN. YES. EEEEVERR AGAIIIIN.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Jericho has been on fire today.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Catchphrase duel.

:lmao


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

I need a gif of that


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol Jericho and D Bryan


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol that Bryan and Jericho segment just took me back to the good ole days of Jericho and Christian bickering back and forth.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I laughed hard at that


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

THAT WAS EPIC!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> You'd think the writers were on those bath salts.


No, they'd be more creative if it were bath salts.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Epic chant off.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

This is gold. :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Jericho and Bryan are gold together


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Half the forum just found their new signature gifs.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

LMAO. Thats a scene from Its Always Sunny.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Jericho working together with Bryan? Yes indeed!

Hahaha this segment


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok, now they're really overdoing the whole YES! thing..


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was the most retarded segment I've ever seen! AND I LOVE IT! :jay2


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

WWE the dub step remix


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Was Punk jacking off on Cena?

:kobe3


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I want you to stop that.

EEEEEVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRR AGAAAIIN AGAAAIIN!!!!:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Amazing_Cult said:


> THE ROLL-UP OF DOOM!


Apart from the fact it wasn't a roll-up pin? It was a schoolboy pin.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

tTHAT SEGMENT. HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Hell yes! WWE, you better make D-Bry and Jericho a permanent or occasional tag team.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> Shane/Vince/DX 98-99 classic segments, so depressing.
> 
> But that's a WWE lie because WCW were actually selling out arenas everywhere in 98. Especially when they show it today, when they can't even draw 6k for RAW.


you know when DX invaded WCW, WCW was actually giving out tickets to "sold out" events, right?


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Horny pedophiles stay tuned to see AJ do something hopefully perverted in the ring and they get subjected to Tensai. That must suck.


Hey, you take that back. We all want a live sex celebration with him and her


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

They are DEFINITELY doing Punk/Cena III


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fantastic interactions between Jericho and Bryan (the top two talents in the WWE right now(. You can feel the chemistry between them.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Shane/Vince/DX 98-99 classic segments, so depressing.


I hope we get to see alot of segments replayed like that on the 1000th RAW. And of course decent matches/returns


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Is Punk still champion? I seriously can't tell.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

TheDeadMan86 said:


>


That's awesome.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

That Jericho/Bryan segment was hilarious! :lmao


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

RAW is..... 

Tag team matches...




...playas...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PGSucks said:


> THAT WAS EPIC!


Whos that in your avatar?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

They milked the Jericho/Bryan comedy thing a little too far with that segment. It should be an interesting tag match though.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Bryan and Y2J :lmao someone out there is going to make song out of this.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

port64 jr said:


> i didnt say i didnt like eve u dumb fuck


I like how you can't even be bothered to type out "you" and then called someone a "dumb fuck".


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm so fucking hyped for The Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

James1o1o said:


> Apart from the fact it wasn't a roll-up pin? It was a schoolboy pin.


yes it was a roll-up....they haven't called that a school boy pin in years.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

James1o1o said:


> Apart from the fact it wasn't a roll-up pin? It was a schoolboy pin.


A schoolboy isn't a roll-up now?

Lol what?


----------



## The Nugget (Jun 8, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Fantastic interactions between Jericho and Bryan (the top two talents in the WWE right now(. You can feel the chemistry between them.


Yeah they have an awesome chemistry with each other, they definitely need to interact with each other more.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

virus21 said:


> Whos that in your avatar?


Victoria Justice


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This has been a good raw was hilarious and TYSON KIDD WON OVER TENSAI good Raw let's see how the main event pans out expect something big


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> They are DEFINITELY doing Punk/Cena III


Didn't they do that like a few weeks ago on raw in the midcard spot?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Why did they cut that segment so short? Kidd should of celebrated more and Tensai sold the panic more!

God Damn, they can't even fucking book upsets anymore..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Emotion Blur said:


> Is Punk still champion? I seriously can't tell.


Just the interim champion until you know, the inevitable.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I really don't know anymore.


OF COURSE YOU DO!


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Is it me or does "Yes!" and "Again!" sound like Jericho is telling Bryan to sodomize someone?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Jericho and Bryan were hilarious. Hope they tag up or feud.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> you know when DX invaded WCW, WCW was actually giving out tickets to "sold out" events, right?


Not true, they were actually selling out, paid. Especially in 1998. Hell, they sold out 30k stadiums that year plenty of times for regular shows.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

GTFO my television, Katy Perry.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PGSucks said:


> Victoria Justice


I thought thats who that was. Wasn't sure at first


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

How many times has that Katy Perry commercial played tonight.


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

you know what aj is gonna do she is gonna pull down her sexy shorts then proceed to take a steaming shit right on cm punks chest


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

People, don't celebrate yet. Tensai losing to Tyson Kidd might just be a way to get Kidd into a David vs. Goliath type of story line.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Borias said:


> Fixed.


I honestly thought that she would do that in the segment.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Cm punk gets to main event because cena is on the match. Oh wwe how mighty of you?


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Didn't they do that like a few weeks ago on raw in the midcard spot?


Don't recall that...


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Jesus Katy perry every commercial break


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

This raw has not been to bad although I have only watched the good parts and changed the bad parts.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

RAW is Revenge Of The Jobbers!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOOOOOOOOOOL AT THAT BRYAN AND JERICHO SEGMENT :lmao


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

JERICHO!!!!!!!!!!! YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I feel like we've gotten off topic aren't we supposed to be talking about Ajs tits?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Yeah, I know you guys have moved on to something else by now. Score's only gotten as far as Big Show versus Kane, but...What? A Tyson Kidd push is happening? On Raw? At the expense of Tensai? I might be kinda actually interested in seeing this. I look forward in anticipation.


----------



## More Stables (May 18, 2012)

Kidd wins, we all celebrate.








....Everyone forgets cody rhodes is winning mitb.

lol


Sent from my SCH-I510 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

Main Event time baby


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

Tyson Kidd got a win on RAW over Tensai? ZOMG BEST RAW EVER!!! :mark:


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I feel like we've gotten off topic aren't we supposed to be talking about Ajs tits?



A-Cup at best, B- with a push-up.


----------



## The Nugget (Jun 8, 2012)

Is it me or has Jericho got his groove back?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> Don't recall that...


oh that was bryan vs punk II


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TheDeadMan86 said:


> OF COURSE YOU DO!


I don't. I'm losing my mind. 
I feel like I'm going Matt Hardy in 2011.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Really with that did you know?


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

They are really running out of ideas for these fun facts.


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

That Crazy Guy said:


> This raw has not been to bad although I have only watched the good parts and changed the bad parts.


So you watched 10 minutes of the show then? :lmao:lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

OK That was the dumbest "did you know fact" EVER!


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Wwe going full retard on these facts

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Fuck you WWE


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Backstage squash. fpalm


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Asian Train is such a party pooper!*


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

WTF! If they say tomorrow that Tyson is injured and can't be in the MITB match I will be so fucking pissed.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I guess this is WWE's way of protecting Tensai by having him destroy Kidd but it's a waste. He's not going to get over. Ever.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Kidd with DAT MOMENTUM.

Goodbye MITB match. They're pushing Tensai as the winner here too. LOL


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

seriously...its time Tensai


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

jericho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

WWE just release Albert already nobody gives a shit about him.


----------



## More Stables (May 18, 2012)

Kidd inured and out of mitb due to tensai??

Sent from my SCH-I510 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

TENSAI AND KIDD STORYLINE!

EIGHT MILLION VIEWERS EVERY WEEK!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'Raw debuted in 1993, 11 years before Facebook was invented'

Could they have actually come up with a less informative, less interesting, less relevant factoid there?


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

WTFWWE said:


> So you watched 10 minutes of the show then? :lmao:lmao


No, the poster is talking about this RAW. So about 5 seconds.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Tensai get over it you fat fuck :lmao go back to fcw


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Amber B said:


> And Kofi couldn't be in the MITB because?
> 
> Albert is fucking done. Why did they re sign this big waste of time in the first place?. This is amazing. :lmao


I guess Kofi will be fighting AW's team. Huge waste imo.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Tensai is a fat fucking embarrassment.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

WWE obviously thinks that 90% of the fan base are pedophiles because they've been riding that AJ promo with Eve for the last 20 minutes.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Changing it up with a tag match


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I don't. I'm losing my mind.
> I feel like I'm going Matt Hardy in 2011.


Haha!


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Backstage squash. fpalm


Squash? He was attacked from behind.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

If this isn't a 3 hour raw, this tag team match is going to last less than 10 minutes :/


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

shut up lawler


----------



## fuggenwaggles (May 23, 2011)

The 'E reallllllllly scraping the bottom of the barrel for these idiotic "facts." Christ.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

It's going to suck when Tensai wins the MITB


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I feel like we've gotten off topic aren't we supposed to be talking about Ajs tits?


To be fair, there's not much to talk about.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Jericho and DDP are the only good thing in this shit RAW


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Was anybody else super hoping AJ would kiss Eve?


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

James1o1o said:


> If this isn't a 3 hour raw, this tag team match is going to last less than 10 minutes :/


25 minutes. It's got time till 4:15.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ToxieDogg said:


> 'Raw debuted in 1993, 11 years before Facebook was invented'
> 
> Could they have actually come up with a less informative, less interesting, less relevant factoid there?


Raw is usually represented by the color red


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

tag match players


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Rustee said:


> Squash? He was attacked from behind.


He's getting tossed around like a jobber, though.


---------------

Crowd, please boo Cena! PLEASE!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rock316AE said:


> Not true, they were actually selling out, paid. Especially in 1998. Hell, they sold out 30k stadiums that year plenty of times for regular shows.


They were given out free tickets in order to fill it to capacity. Just like WWE and TNA give out free tickets right now.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, we've got continuity with both Otunga/Brodus and Kidd/Tensai tonight. Actual midcard feuds.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I just love that Jericho's current gimmick allows him to view everyone else but himself as a complete idiot.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

It's an NXT reunion of D.B.'s first match.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

obviously Cena comes out last


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Cena introduced AFTER the Champion....smdh


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

god dammit champs come out last.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

AJ will come down and kiss either Cena or Jericho.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The WWE champ doesn't even come out last.... :cornette:


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

This marky crowd has really fizzled out... Not blaming them but now is the time show life...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cena comes out last. Dat WWE champion.


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

WTFWWE said:


> So you watched 10 minutes of the show then? :lmao:lmao


yep I have only watched the AJ stuff and skipped the rest and I also watch the DDP segment.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So I'm thinking Jericho/Bryan wins this match due to AJ doing something crazy, and something in reference to the backstage segment where Punk told Cena to follow his lead.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

ToxieDogg said:


> 'Raw debuted in 1993, 11 years before Facebook was invented'
> 
> Could they have actually come up with a less informative, less interesting, less relevant factoid there?


They could have at least mentioned Twitter and made it _somewhat_ relevant.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Was anybody else super hoping AJ would kiss Eve?


I was hoping AJ was going to motorboat the fuck out of Eve's tits.

Kissing isn't going to cut it.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

this crowd sucks. no pops at all tonight except for cena fpalm

aj to swerve tonight, screwing both punk & bryan. let's do ittt


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Ambrose might come out...?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Did Punk's pipebomb really change the course of WWE? I mean, Punk's champ and is more popular and all, but nothing changed. Stop, Cole.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Somebody has to make a meme of Jericho's shoked face there.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Hades1313 said:


> WTF! If they say tomorrow that Tyson is injured and can't be in the MITB match I will be so fucking pissed.


Oh that would be some bullshit


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

A.J to come out and do something


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Heavenly Invader said:


> The WWE champ doesn't even come out last.... :cornette:


Why is punk holding cena's spinner belt? oh he's the champion.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Jerichos face when Cenas music hit anyone catch that? was funny


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

HAHA Jericho's face when Cena's music hit.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Lmao at Jericho's face when Cena's music hits


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Jericho trolling the Cena entrance.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

For 11 years straight Raw has aired after a Sunday


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena was going to follow Punks lead, obviously that means that Punk has to come out first...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They continue to talk about Punk's long title reign which means that his title reign is almost over.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Wsupden said:


> Ambrose might come out...?


Based on what? Are people just going to say this every main event segment?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

THE WWE CHAMPION OUT BEFORE HIS PARTNER. Fuck that stupid shit! 
Cena, just leave for like a month.....PLEASE FUCKING PLEASE! 

JERICHO is being the biggest troll right now:lmao:lmao:lmao BEST IN THE WORLD!!! Dat Face he put on with Cena's music:lmao:lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Punk coming out before Cena. Dem incoming meltdowns.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Punk the WWE Champion. Still out before Cena.

Embarrassing yet standard WWE logic.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

So this AJ getting attention thing....maybe she comes out and flashes her little titties!


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

It's true I have only watched ten minutes that is right.I watched the AJ Lee segments and that is it.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

lol @ fat kid with cenation sign


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

texas crowds suck


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Aj definitely interferes.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Did anyone see jerichos face when cenas trumpets hit? That was fucking histarical... 

* waits for gif*


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Hades1313 said:


> So this AJ getting attention thing....maybe she comes out and flashes her little titties!


If the kat can do it, why not her?


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

If show comes out we riot


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> Based on what? Are people just going to say this every main event segment?


Pretty much. The obsession is ridiculous.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Si!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

SI!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I think AJ will come out apparently trying to help Punk, and something will go wrong.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Si chants :bron


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

If anything Tensai is stronger than before because Kidd's reaction after winning the match made it seem like he just pinned a former world champion, big time main event star.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Why is the crowd chanting "Dean!" ? did he have a dark match or something that he looked amazing in? Or is that "Si!"


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> AJ will come down and kiss either Cena or Jericho.


Or both.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

leon79 said:


> For 11 years straight Raw has aired after a Sunday


(Y)


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yea Lawler is deaf...starting to get on everyone's nerves?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I need a gif of that Jericho reaction. Holy GOAT mode! :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

leon79 said:


> For 11 years straight Raw has aired after a Sunday


:lmao


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

The women and children love Cena


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

JOHN CENA WILL TURN HEEL ON PUNK TONIGHT. AT MITB PUNK WILL BEAT BRYAN.CENA WILL CASH IN.

PUNK VS. CENA AT SUMMER 2012, ONE YEAR AFTER THEIR MATCH AT SUMMERSLAM 2011


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*So AJ out to do something crazy in this match? *sigh*

and it's laughable that the only way you can get your WWE champion in the main event of a Raw is to have him team up with John Cena*


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Or both.


Three.

Don't forget Little Jimmy.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Woah there, Punk, don't use up all your stamina, geez.....


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

leon79 said:


> For 11 years straight Raw has aired after a Sunday


Not true - They used to omit it for the Westminster Dog Show and the tennis U.S. Open.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

punk turns on cena, holds belt till SS, cena cashes MitB for match, profit


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Or both.


#AJALL


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So the commentators are basically warming us up to another Cena title reign.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This crowd is hot right now


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Show is going to end the show it's so obvious.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

LOL, we even got a "come on baby!!!" out of Jericho tonight.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

cena, that face.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

So the same crowd that was calling Del Rio an asshole, in his native tongue no less, is now all gaga for Cena?

WTF much


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I hate Cena's face. I can't help it..


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Fuck man, last year at this time the IWC was buzzing about punk's promo, now it's dead. Nothing's gonna happen tonight, are we really gonna have to wait 3 weeks for a semi interesting product?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Not true - They used to omit it for the Westminster Dog Show and the tennis U.S. Open.


*Even if it aired on a Tuesday it would still air after a Sunday.*


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Aj to come out and flash her titties to the audience.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

UknowWho said:


> Show is going to end the show it's so obvious.


seems more like AJ is going to end the show after what she said


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Even if it aired on a Tuesday it would still air after a Sunday.*


And before a sunday too..........

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Fuck, crowd only seems really hot for Cena. Would've loved to see a 50/50 crowd reaction between Bryan and Cena.. won't hold my breath.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

leon79 said:


> For 11 years straight Raw has aired after a Sunday


:lmao


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

I have only watched ten minutes of the show the AJ segments and my hero DDP coming tonight.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

lol CM Sellout wearing green just like Cena


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Not true - *They used to omit it for the Westminster Dog Show and the tennis U.S. Open.*


I used to hate that shit.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

"Raw debuted in 1993, 11 years before Facebook was invented."

How shameless is WWE.. Surely one company can not be this stupid.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Did Punk's pipebomb really change the course of WWE? I mean, Punk's champ and is more popular and all, but nothing changed. Stop, Cole.


That's because after Night of Champions they didn't follow up on it at all, Triple H had no business going over in that match and Punk's character has been a common face ever since which sucks as his real anti-hero personality set him apart.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Bearodactyl said:


> I hate Cena's face. I can't help it..


You are not alone. Trust me...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

UknowWho said:


> Show is going to end the show it's so obvious.


*Not unless it's AJ kissing him.*


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Wsupden said:


> Fuck man, last year at this time the IWC was buzzing about punk's promo, now it's dead. Nothing's gonna happen tonight, are we really gonna have to wait 3 weeks for a semi interesting product?


This makes the giant assumption that WWE has the potential to be semi-interesting.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Irish Jet said:


> AJ will come down and kiss either Cena or Jericho.


She'll kiss Cena and reveal him as her one and only lover, then the angle will die from there. Another stupid attempt to try to make us like Cena. That's how this is gonna wind up.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fuck punk, fuck cena, fuck sheamus, fuck d-bry, jericho for unified champ again! love that jeritroll


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> This crowd is hot right now


piped-in to hide "let's go cena/cena sucks"

:bron2


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

BigWillie54 said:


> And before a sunday too..........


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Aj to come out in Cena clothing


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Now I agree with the people that want russo in the WWE. Anything is better than this.

If russo was in the creative team AJ would interfere the match with a trunk and kill jericho.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

10 dollars says the heal team is magically winning when we come back.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> So the same crowd that was calling Del Rio an asshole, in his native tongue no less, is now all gaga for Cena?
> 
> WTF much


You mean the crowd is reacting negatively to a heel and positively to a face? Holy shit, that is some groundbreaking shit right there.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

It's very odd watching a British stream of RAW and seeing the EXACT SAME Subway commercial they play in the states with English Olympians instead of Americans.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wsupden said:


> Fuck man, last year at this time the IWC was buzzing about punk's promo, now it's dead. Nothing's gonna happen tonight, are we really gonna have to wait 3 weeks for a semi interesting product?


Exactly! It's so sad to think about how far we all thought we would be by July 2012! 
We're nowhere near our dreams. But once Ambrose is there in 3 weeks (hopefully!) everything could change. OOOORRRRRR......they could fuck him up too, which is hard as hell to do.....


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> She'll kiss Cena and reveal him as her one and only lover, then the angle will die from there. Another stupid attempt to try to make us like Cena. That's how this is gonna wind up.


Oh fuck I could actually see wwe doing something stupid like that! fpalm


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

What do you guys expect they have given up on raw till the 1000th episode,and you guys think the show would be good tonight.What is wrong with people here,I knew it would be bad tonight 2 more raw's left and then it gets good again.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Not unless it's AJ kissing him.*


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Bring DDP back out to diamond cutter all of them.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

nba2k10 said:


> Aj to come out in Cena clothing


Seems likely


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Why the fuck did Punk jump into the ring there?

Oh right... Commercial time.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Bryan + jericho promo*

L
M
F
A
O

I almost had a heart attack from laughing so hard.:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zo0LoDx8flk


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

wow nice whiff on that kick there Jericho...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Miami Heat coach is the Ref


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Huganomics said:


> You mean the crowd is reacting negatively to a heel and positively to a face? Holy shit, that is some groundbreaking shit right there.


How fucking dare they!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> Exactly! It's so sad to think about how far we all thought we would be by July 2012!
> We're nowhere near our dreams. But once Ambrose is there in 3 weeks (hopefully!) everything could change. OOOORRRRRR......they could fuck him up too, which is hard as hell to do.....


It's not hard to fuck up anything, they could give jim Vit's old gimmick and put him in a dress


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

alright that's it i admit it tonight I have had several Jerichogasms tonight that pin was it for me im shooting blanks now


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I am so glad Jericho is back to his old persona. I wonder what made him change?


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Well i'm off to Taco bell. Anybody got an suggestions? Any of that is more interesting than whats going on with raw right now haha. 

I tried. I really did. But a happy John Cena is just disgusting. I hate transitional periods in storylines.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Lights shut off*

*AJ comes out in light up flashing jacket*


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

coach Erik in the house on raw big up.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

OH SHIT!!!! THE FUCKING COCKY PIN!!!!!!! Tweener Jericho or full face Jericho coming????


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Y2J is bringing all his catchphrases and taunts tonight.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

jericho oversell after moonsault fail ftw :lmao reminded me so much of the batista headbutt.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

ShaggyK said:


> It's very odd watching a British stream of RAW and seeing the EXACT SAME Subway commercial they play in the states with English Olympians instead of Americans.


You should check out the African streams.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Um has Twitter not been mentioned at all?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

i find it funny that exactly one year ago, punk was sat at the top of that stage talking about how he couldnt stand what Cena had become...and here we are, watching Punk turn into cenas best friend.


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

magusnova said:


> You should check out the African streams.


Is Drogba and people like that on them.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Were they chanting "SI! SI! SI! SI!" ?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Huganomics said:


> You mean the crowd is reacting negatively to a heel and positively to a face? Holy shit, that is some groundbreaking shit right there.


Do you watch the show every week?

Have you EVER heard Del Rio get ANY reaction? Never mind the entire crowd heckling him in unison?


And as I post this they get the Lets Go Cena/Cena Sucks chants going...wtf is going on.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Think I'm going to tell my little 7 year old cousin that wrestling is fake since he likes John Cena and always has on the green Cena shirt every time I see him.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

"How does John Cena do that?"


He's superhuman. Duh!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bryan showing Cena who's the fucking man in the ring! :bryan


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Lets Go Cena, Cena Sucks


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Jericho is in full lionheart mode tonight... And it's tremendous...


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

bazzer said:


> Um has Twitter not been mentioned at all?


TWITTER HASN'T BEEN MENTIONED!

Unless they plugged it during the Tensai Piss Break.

I couldn't tell.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> i find it funny that exactly one year ago, punk was sat at the top of that stage talking about how he couldnt stand what Cena had become...and here we are, watching Punk turn into cenas best friend.


I know. I had renewed interest, now, it's just shit again.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Suck Bryan's dick, Cena, you rainbow bitch.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

lol botch


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Botch


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao from one botch to an even bigger botch


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

WWE realize how boring this shit is? They want 3 hours? Unbelievable.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

James1o1o said:


> *Lights shut off*
> 
> *AJ comes out in light up flashing jacket*


All skippin' down to the ring and what not.... lol


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

I feel like Bryan and Jericho should be the faces here, they are just way more likeable.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

CENA SUCKS!!!!!!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

That Crazy Guy said:


> Is Drogba and people like that on them.


I have no idea. Are there even subways in Africa?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Think I'm going to tell my little 7 year old cousin that wrestling is fake since he likes John Cena and always has on the green Cena shirt every time I see him.


*:lmao

Tell him Cena is a racist and green is the KKK's favorite color*


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

pinofreshh said:


> jericho oversell after moonsault fail ftw :lmao reminded me so much of the batista headbutt.


still not as pitiful as cena headbanging to those kicks from d-bry. god how the hell is this guy "the man"


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

CENA SUCKS!

The third greatest chant after Fuck you Cena and Cena Swallows!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

BrianAmbrose said:


> Well i'm off to Taco bell. Anybody got an suggestions? Any of that is more interesting than whats going on with raw right now haha.
> 
> I tried. I really did. But a happy John Cena is just disgusting. I hate transitional periods in storylines.


the mess you leave in the bathroom will be more interesting to look at than the trash WWE seems to have peddled out to you guys this week.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

By 10:05 AJ's music will hit or sooner


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

Cena can't even wrestle right when Jericho tells him what to do. How has this guy been the face of the company for so long?


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Si, Si, Si, Si!!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

God CENA FUCKING SUCKS!!!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hoooohum, when is the hot tag coming?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

why did they just do a wide view of the arena? SOMETHIN GON HAPPEN


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

TheDeadMan86 said:


> All skippin' down to the ring and what not.... lol


I have a feelng you both will be right


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

magusnova said:


> I have no idea. Are there even subways in Africa?


I'd imagine so. Africa isn't one giant poor area.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"Its been a great show if you missed any of it you really missed out" lol sure King.


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

two more raw's left till they start trying again.Come on you people thought the big angle would happen now,they are clearly saving the best till raw moves to 3 hours.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

In before AJ comes out


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Suck Bryan's dick, Cena, you rainbow bitch.


:lmao(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

AJwill do something so Punk abandons Cena and loses the match.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

I didn't realize that Texas was so "pro Cena". Needs more YES! chants.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

<3 The babyface hot tag


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Svart said:


> "Raw debuted in 1993, 11 years before Facebook was invented."
> 
> How shameless is WWE.. Surely one company can not be this stupid.


Was that really their "Did You Know?" 








I fucking can't. They're amazing at their mindfucks. :lmao


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

How long until "so and so has heat with AJ" reports come out. She must be sucking some serious political dick to not have any heat yet. That's probably also why she's on so many segments.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Jesus punk and cena are pitiful, just give jericho both titles and unify them again.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

...a wild AJ appears


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

AJ screwing punk now


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

This is one of the most sloppiest matches in a long time.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

cena is on fire tonight


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Dat powerslam!

What happened to Cena being half dead?


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow, Cena and Jericho have no chemistry together.


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

Punk and Bryan closing the show?


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Cena and Jericho are gone so here come AJ


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

bazzer said:


> I'd imagine so. Africa isn't one giant poor area.


Jokes on me.




> Welcome to the SUBWAY® brand in South Africa.
> The first SUBWAY® restaurant in South Africa opened in January of 1997.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Splooge-O-Meter for Punk is so low.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Welp, Bryan and Punk are closing a show for once.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

And cue A(ss cheeks) J Lee..


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Bring on the Lets Light It Up music


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Refuse to watch with the Whore.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

These two match at MITB is going to be great.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

AJ turning up, how predictable.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Lets ruin a good match with AJ............


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> This is one of the most sloppiest matches in a long time.


Coming from the guy who liked the Big Show v Kane match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

OMG its AJ! never saw that coming...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dat pop for AJ!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Here comes AJ


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> This is one of the most sloppiest matches in a long time.


You didn't watch Rock vs Cena did you?


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Does anybody else think AJ's theme sounds like the ghostbuster's theme in the beginning?


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

I wouldn't mind Cena vs. Jericho for Summerslam.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Well, she is skipping (even Cole said it).

lol*


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

THEY ARENT PAYING ATTENTIOBN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

lol @ them straight up ignoring her.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

David Banner said:


> "Its been a great show if you missed any of it you really missed out" lol sure King.


I guessed I missed out King.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Fuck me this AJ shit is boring as fuck now.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok , getting bored of this skipping shit,


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Ruh roh, they're not paying attention to her now.

Time to boil some bunnies.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Lol at her getting no attention.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

they putting on another classic :bron


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

magusnova said:


> Jokes on me.


To be fair Subway wasn't nearly as big in 1997 or thinking about any countries in Africa at that point yet, even South Africa. Was Subway even in China in 1997?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

She has to go away. Complete overkill.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

No one is paying attention to her, poor girl


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

AJ with that fucking pop!!!!!!!:lmao:lmao

I haven't been paying attention, where the fuck is Cena and Jericho???:lmao


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

This AJ shit AGAIN?! fuck, end the Punk and Bryan boring 4 months series and this AJ shit every two minutes like she is 84 Hogan.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

OH MY GOD SHE'S SKIPPING! Greatest most spectacular thing in the existence of anything of all things that are things that are great and amazing!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

So Cena and Jericho just disappeared?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn AJ. "Drop it low girl, drop it low girl."


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

WE WANT TABLES!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

AJ GET THE TABLES WASSSUPPPPPPP


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*and the show dies while this is set up :lmao*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

What in the world? Table? Thought she was looking for Trips' sledgehammer.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

AJS GOT WOOD


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Damn Texans stop whistling


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

aj to go through a table


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ahh they're ignoring her.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

AJ...Get the table!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WE WANT TABLES!


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Sabu time


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

She's gonna go through the table.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Fuck this Bitch


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

going to throw herself through table?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

so punk and bryan died?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

NO AJ NO


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Lol at her struggling to move the table.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol shes putting,herself thru,the,table


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Is this gonna backfire?........


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

she gon' kill her self


----------



## WooKennedy (Oct 3, 2008)

She's obviously going to jump onto the table..


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

IS SHE GOING TO PUT HERSELF THROUGH THE TABLE?!?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Okay so they've been down for 2 minutes? :lmao*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So they're killing her character off? WWE suicide. Fantastic, WWE.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

She's going to jump through the table?


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

What happened to the match?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

is she...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This is fucking awesome :lmao


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

DOn't do it AJ


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Cena and Jericho just disappear. Still gone in the back and not one fuck is given. :lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

so uh, like...what happened to the 4 guys who were having a mother fucking match?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

She gonna go through that table


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Is she going to throw herself through the table?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

SI SI SI SI!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

AJ falling back in love with D-Bryan storyline? That'd be great


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

She's about to splash little Jimmy!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

She's channeling her inner Sabu right now!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

JUMP! JUMP! JUMP!

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

BETRAYAL!!!!

Fuck, this shit sucks.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Well at least punk got kissed


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

DB overselling the SHIT out of that.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Dat smile


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Well we know the result of MITB now...


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

what the fuck


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

What the fuck?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Ugh. Really.....

So your champion and title contender are just a couple of geeks who get played by a girl.

Way to be WWE


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

this is interesting


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hahaha she is one crazy bitch


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

That was so fucking stupid! fpalm WTF with AJ stealing the spotlight


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

oh, the fuckery!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, on the bright side, the WWE title storyline closed the show.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

AJ channeling Sabu?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

........It would have been better if she put herself through the table.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

fucking genious.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Your WWE Championship feud taking pages from a 1990s Lifetime movie.
Overkill.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I expected that.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Even Punk and Bryan are jobbing to AJ these days.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Kissing dudes and sucking dicks, thats the AJ way


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

AJ is the new top star. She's winning the WWE title at Summerslam.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I can't believe people can watch this and then argue that AJ isn't overshadowing the title, Punk, and Bryan.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

someone brought up the kill herself angle earlier as a joke. wwe....actually teased it, smh


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Can't wait to read the posts about how incredibly awesome this segment with AJ was.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

So aj just owned the wwe top main eventers okay.

Imagine miss Elizabeth own both macho man and hogan.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL @ that commercial.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dumbass commercial
:lol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh damn!!!!!! Two at once.

But seriously, where the FUCK is Cena and Jericho??

That commercial was semi funny......semi.....


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

That Raw commercial was better than the Show as a whole...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

That 3 hr Raw commercial was actually funny


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I admit that was a pretty well thought out finishing segment but that Raw was so horrible that it would've been a better segment if the show flowed nice and was entertaining instead of the opposite.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

What the heck? Why did Daniel Bryan try to protect AJ, AGAIN!?


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

magusnova said:


> I have no idea. Are there even subways in Africa?


Africa is a HUGE continent of course they have Subway. In fact they've had it since 1997.

My gf is from Casablanca in North Africa, you'd be surprised how big and modern the area is.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

That was awesome.


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

AJ was awesome, loved her


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

WHERE ARE CENA AND JERICHO


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That match/segment was AWESOME.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Loved that segment. Really solid Raw.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

AJ "GOAT" Lee stealing the show again.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Was especially wonderful how Punk set himself up for that spot. Like seriously, why would you stand on the ropes like that in front of a crazy chick and above a table?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

The commercial was one of the top parts of the show.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Why do I keep watching this shit?

It's a question many here ask, myself included. I was intending to skip this Raw and do something else for the night but instead I chose to stay up for THIS? I guess I am a masochist.

Lesson learned, I'll skip the two upcoming Raw's and just watch the 1000th episode.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

I had my fingers crossed at an AJ Al Snow spot.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

That ending was actually very well worked, from AJ especially. She sold it well.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

The WWE commercial at the end was the best part of this show. Easily. Well, next to Jericho & Bryan.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

OK.... that ending was just as lame as it gets. :no:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I think AJ still loves them if she really wanted them hurt she would have set the table on fire first


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

My interest would have been 100% higher if she put herself through the table, would have been able to forgive her for ruining a good match.

But she puts the WWE champion and the #1 contender through a table.

ksure


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Now, what will happen at MITB?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

solid raw? where is raw? is the show over?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

This is why I love this angle! It's so damn unpredictable!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

THEBIGMAN212 said:


> WHERE ARE CENA AND JERICHO


*The fought their way to the back...for whatever fucking reason lol*


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Antho10000 said:


> AJ is the new top star. She's winning the WWE title at Summerslam.


i called this a while ago.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Raw was shit cept for that last segment. Fucking amazing, AJ is so cute holy fuck, but she plays the psycho role so well, I want to see her screw Punk but at the same time I want her to come out with Ambrose lawl.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

AJ has been overshadowing the title and feud for a while now. It's still good. Though I do wish that AJ was played down a bit.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Well on the good side RAW didnt end with Show or Cena


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Great way to end Raw, definitely unique..


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

AJ, Breakout Star of 2012

Screw the haters.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ending was awesome, tbh.

Holy shit that commercial was epic.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

AmWolves10 said:


> What the heck? Why did Daniel Bryan try to protect AJ, AGAIN!?


Because he's not stupid. He wants to get on her good side, BAD..


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey boss, got your message. Khali's here to check your prostate. :lmao


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

If you enjoyed that final segment, YOUR what's wrong with wrestling. Fine if you want to fuck a 15 year old, but this shit is getting out of hand.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

im very sick of aj and this yes shit...wwe just ruins every fucking thing by either not featuring enough or beating it to death


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The ending was fine by me.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow I lOved that ending. AJ is stealing the show
IMO


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Could y'all hear the crowd chanting ONE MORE HOUR ONE MORE HOUR at the end?


.... yeah me neither.*


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> Why do I keep watching this shit?
> 
> It's a question many here ask, myself included. I was intending to skip this Raw and do something else for the night but instead I chose to stay up for THIS? I guess I am a masochist.


See you next week then?... Same time... Same place...


----------



## nothingucansay (Jun 12, 2007)

Raw is officially AJ. J MIght as well just give her the WWE title right now.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

claire lynch vs AJ - wrestlemania


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

To all Haters AJ ruled Raw again


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Man from the get go I could have tell that the main event was gonna be fun and it was! But just like so many great matches in WWE history (Hart/Diesel, HBK/Jarrett and so, so many others) the WWE finish just makes you go FUUUU

Still, I thought tonight's RAW was pretty decent. Last week's was better but the main event was so much funning, even the little segment with AJ.

Overall it's a passable RAW. Oh yeah and glad to see Eve back on TV.

6/10


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

honestly this was a good raw there wasn't a segment that was horribly bad all of them were either decent or above average nice job tonight wwe


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Yeah, so they sneak the WWE title into the final match by adding in Cena and then he just wanders off somewhere with Jericho? And then something happens with AJ and a table, is that right? I see, how nice.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> This is why I love this angle! It's so damn unpredictable!


That's all we have been asking for, but obviously some people are to hypocritical to notice


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't even. :lmao 
Punk is just a non motherfucking factor of a WWE Champion and now he's lost all common sense, kayfabe wise.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *The fought their way to the back...for whatever fucking reason lol*


Jericho had to take a shit, so just led cena along, and he just followed the spot just as clumsy as ever.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> If you enjoyed that final segment, YOUR what's wrong with wrestling.


This. Shit was retarded

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Unique end to raw. Mixed feel about it-mostly negative, hate the fact it is all about AJ, but it was nice to see Punk/Bryan close the show. Had a decent match leading up to it.

Other good things:
-DDP
-Heyman
-1000th Raw memory segments

Overall, a pretty poor RAW. Only about 15 minutes worth total was good.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I can only imagine what this forum was looking like when Doink came out tonight. :lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> claire lynch vs AJ - wrestlemania


David Lynch vs Aj at WM. It makes no sense, but neither does Raw. Or David Lynch for that matter


----------



## iSmackUdown (Nov 25, 2011)

i dont watch the shows much really, just watch clips and read results. why is it daniel bryan vs cm punk every week for months now? thats what it seems like.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

You guys flip flop so much.

"THE WWE CHAMPION SHOULDN'T BE GETTING BURIED!"

"WHY DOES BRYAN KEEP JOBBING TO THE ELBOW!"

"I WISH THEY MAKE PUNK LOOK CREDIBLE!"

But as soon as AJ puts Punk through a table, and makes both of them look like complete chumps....

"OMG, AJ SOLD THAT SO WELL!"

"GREAT ENDING TO AN OTHERWISE HORRIBLE RAW!"

"WOULD WATCH AGAIN!"

unk2


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Svart said:


> Hey boss, got your message. Khali's here to check your prostate. :lmao


Anybody else got the image of Khali fisting Vince with that giant hand stuck in their head now?

Just me?

Anybody...?

I ashamed.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

so this a good raw... I hope the 1000 episode is super mega hyper awesome then.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *The fought their way to the back...for whatever fucking reason lol*


To give other people such as the WWE champion the closing segment spotlight for once. See? John truly is a swell guy :cena2


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Yeah you can't hate on that final segment. That's kind of how wrestling used to be. Well thought, well executed, with a memorable story to it. The story is she's crazy and both wrestlers went through the table. Yeah she takes away from the feud and the match but I don't know if this feud would be that good anyways in a entertainment driven company. Maybe if this was ROH it wouldn't need something like AJ but this is WWE.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

SteenIsGod said:


> If you enjoyed that final segment, YOUR what's wrong with wrestling. Fine if you want to fuck a 15 year old, but this shit is getting out of hand.


Yeah, that's a logical way to go about saying you didn't enjoy the segment.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Great ending. Decent show.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Decent RAW, not great but not too bad either.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

3 hours of this every monday? RIP WWE


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

AJ came out right around the time the overrun started so expect a huge increase in the ratings.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

GothicBohemian said:


> Yeah, so they sneak the WWE title into the final match by adding in Cena and then he just wanders off somewhere with Jericho? And then something happens with AJ and a table, is that right? I see, how nice.


Well, the other option is a Big Show beat down to end the show....


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

This just makes the title match unpredictable.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Awful, horrible.

Terrible


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

AJ carries RAW again! I really liked the ending as well.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Honestly this raw was an 7.5/10 but the ending was awesome


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

SteenIsGod said:


> If you enjoyed that final segment, YOUR what's wrong with wrestling. Fine if you want to fuck a 15 year old, but this shit is getting out of hand.


Haha or maybe it's the people that bitches and moans about everything. For fucks sake it's meant to be for enjoyment, if it makes u this angry then why in the world would you put yourself through this? Theres gotta be something else to do on a Monday night from 9-11.

But yes, people that actually enjoy the show are whats wrong with wrestling, right....uh huh


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

The attention whore gimmick is the gimmick of the year, brehs!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Carcass said:


> LOL @ that commercial.


I bet Kane bakes a mean cake.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This is the worst year in wrestling until next year happens.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

SteenIsGod said:


> If you enjoyed that final segment, YOUR what's wrong with wrestling. Fine if you want to fuck a 15 year old, but this shit is getting out of hand.


You're right. I really would have prefered to hear Lesnar talk about how piss is running down the legs of DB and Punk when they saw AJ.

Or maybe we can have Cena look at the camera and say he'll see us next week?

Or better yet why not just just have Albert vs Cena in the final match to close?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RAW IS AJ. That is all....


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Decent Raw I Guess. Tag Match was good until AJ showed up. Good Back and Forth between Cena and Jericho. Heyman was Amazing as usual. DDP Was Nice. The Possibility of show getting injured is always welcomed. 6/10 show.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

WOW this ending makes it now look like AJ at the PPV won't side with either it wa sa good ending and neither Punk or Bryan was buried.

WWE finally found a diva that can do it all wrestle,act,talk the mic and get the crowd behind her yet it not good enough for the IWC.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

The final segment was great, I just think maybe AJ should have been played down a bit on the rest of the show, it's just a little bit too much of her. However this angle is one of the only interesting things going right now so they probably don't have much of an option as they wait for the 1000th Raw. I really hope they start kicking the good shit off on the 1000th episode.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Brye said:


> This is the worst year in wrestling until next year happens.


Anyone saying this is the worst year in wrestling wasn't around for 2009 or 2010.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

AJ closed the show over the champs. I really can't comment on the rest of the show besides saying  wow


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Bryan + jericho promo*

Jericho was on fire

He should use those carchphrases a lot more


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Atleast Cena/Big Show didn't close the show for once.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Brye said:


> This is the worst year in wrestling until next year happens.


What the hell? All the PPVs except Royal Rumble have been at least good in *MY* opinion. And we've had decent RAWs and Smackdowns (as well as shitty ones).


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

YimYac said:


> Anyone saying this is the worst year in wrestling wasn't around for 2009 or 2010.


Agreed on '09, especially the Raw side. Smackdown held it's own though. Didn't think '10 was that bad.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So AJ outshined the World and WWE Champion on one show rit.

Pecking order: John Cena > AJ > World titles.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

If you dont like it then DONT WATCH!!!!


----------



## Mick_Vick (Jun 28, 2011)

In all Seriousness THAT was the best they can do to close a raw! its pathetic, Laughable and overall insulting to any fan! its like they don't even try any more! Brock is being Teased just to show up THREE weeks away. Tensai who was book as a monster and beating Cena is now loosing to a roll up! the roster is thin but good storylines is what it is all about and this is Awful i know anyone on here could write better storylines than two grown men basically tripping through a table and "Requiring attention" just mind boggling that they can get away with this level of writing! I feel genuinely sad i wasted 2 hours of my life watching that Garbage! i would have better spent my time being waterborded or some kind of torture! JUST AWFUL


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The chick finally gets her aunt flow and thinks she's hot shit. She better learn.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

-shrug-

I don't want to hear people bitch about not enough wrestling, or CM Punk getting pushed as a mid-card WWE champion. 

"THAT ENDING SAVED THE SHOW!"


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Tim Legend said:


> See you next week then?... Same time... Same place...


Nope, 20 days before we'll meet again... in the 'Raw discussion' thread.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Decent show. I liked the ending as well.

That commercial afterwards promoting the future 3 hour RAW was funny.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

She's also the referee for the PPV match so it's pretty important to have her around, and with the segments on the show, as other people said, the outcome of that match is quite unpredictable.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

andersonasshole900 said:


> What the hell? All the PPVs except Royal Rumble have been at least good in *MY* opinion. And we've had decent RAWs and Smackdowns (as well as shitty ones).


I was being sarcastic and speaking like everyone else on this forum. I of all people have really liked the PPVs this year. And I've probably had much more enjoyment than most of the people on here.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

SteenIsGod said:


> If you enjoyed that final segment, *YOUR* what's wrong with wrestling. Fine if you want to fuck a 15 year old, but this shit is getting out of hand.


Funny how you make jokes about AJ looking underage, yet your grammar suggests that you're even younger than she is.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

The better ending to all of that would have been AJ hitting both Punk and Bryan with a steel chair then doing a senton through the table, with everyone going wtf... That would have been priceless, other than that I would have preferred if there was an actual finish to that match if was pretty legit. Jericho is on fucking fire right now, he and DDP made RAW for me tonight.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Brye said:


> Agreed on '09, especially the Raw side. Smackdown held it's own though. Didn't think '10 was that bad.


The guest hosts really dragged those years down


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

AJ outsmarted Punk and Bryan plain and simple.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Seeing AJ is a lot more relevant than Layla, they really should put the divas title on her. She could even do a Shade Douglaseqsue promo condeming the divas title and reintroduce the Women's title. YES! YES! YES!


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Bryan + jericho promo*

'Don't say that"

'Yes"

"Ever again"


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

SteenIsGod said:


> If you enjoyed that final segment, YOUR what's wrong with wrestling. Fine if you want to fuck a 15 year old, but this shit is getting out of hand.


I would take you seriously if you spelled correctly. Who is this 15 year old everyone wants to supposedly fuck?


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Please tell me any of you caught the after-show promo. It was hilarious.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

checkcola said:


> Well, the other option is a Big Show beat down to end the show....


Yeah, that again would be a letdown.

As far as the actual closing goes, I'm just seeing it now and it isn't nearly as randomly odd as the comments made it seem.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Brye said:


> This is the worst year in wrestling until next year happens.


2009/2010 was much worse than this tbh.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I would take you seriously if you spelled correctly. Who is this 15 year old everyone wants to supposedly fuck?


I wish 15 year olds looked like AJ when I was in school.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> I bet Kane bakes a mean cake.


Devils Food cake, it's the only option.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

What happened in that commercial some of you are talking about?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

How many fucking segments was AJ in? It seem like she was on TV after every other segment. I wonder if she's gonna hog up Smackdown tomorrow too.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

It's funny because when you actually sit down and think about it in between rage attacks, everything that happened benefits the feud and made sense.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

YimYac said:


> Anyone saying this is the worst year in wrestling wasn't around for 2009 or 2010.


PPV wise, this year has delivered beyond expectations. In terms of television programming, the WWE has reached a rare low. The Bryan/Punk/AJ saga is decent to good, but nearly everything else makes 2010 seem like ECW's golden years.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Bryan + jericho promo*

Like I said in the Raw thread, they have so much chemistry. It was like watching Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie in Mr. and Mrs. Smith. Jericho and Bryan should be paired off more often.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'd get my R.Kelly on with AJ in a heartbeat.


----------



## NormanSmiley (Dec 3, 2006)

The more "unpredictable" this story becomes, the more likely it is for Punk to win.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

It wasn't emphasized at all that AJ will be the ref for the match at MITB which is a big problem and there's no emphasis on "who will she pick, or will she call it fair" The final segment was good but if they don't emphasize her being the ref for the match on next weeks raw then it's all just a big waste of time.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Evolution said:


> 2009/2010 was much worse than this tbh.


Evo, you know I'm being sarcastic, man.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Still would have preferred AJ tossing herself through the table.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

checkcola said:


> Well, the other option is a Big Show beat down to end the show....


no...the other fucking option is to book an entertaining show


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

blarg_ said:


> PPV wise, this year has delivered beyond expectations. In terms of television programming, the WWE has reached a rare low. The Bryan/Punk/AJ saga is decent to good, but nearly everything else makes 2010 seem like ECW's golden years.


To be fair, ECW was much better in '06-'10 than it was in it's early days.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> I'd get my R.Kelly on with AJ in a heartbeat.


...Is R.Kelly the best musical choice to get it on with AJ? Actually, yes it is. :lmao


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Great booking at the end tho. It keeps the storyline going, and everyone wants to know what will happen next


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Brye said:


> It's funny because when you actually sit down and think about it in between rage attacks, everything that happened benefits the feud and made sense.


Of course it did. There is a level of uncertainty that now revolves around the match at MITB. 

Majority of people On this board just love to complain.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Evolution said:


> 2009/2010 was much worse than this tbh.


2007 was the worst, in PPV quality. TBF They had a lot of injuries that year. Backlash was Awesome though.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Now that was interesting.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

If this was me a few years ago, I'd have thought that last segment sucked. But when Raw has been shit for such a long time, standards get lowered. Compared to Big show's knockout punch on cena sounding like a tin can, or john cena's boring cunt fuck face being on my screen at the end of every show for an eternity, the last segment was good. PPV this year has been usually really good actually, Raw though, bordering on 2010 bad.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Mick_Vick said:


> In all Seriousness THAT was the best they can do to close a raw! its pathetic, Laughable and overall insulting to any fan! its like they don't even try any more! Brock is being Teased just to show up THREE weeks away. Tensai who was book as a monster and beating Cena is now loosing to a roll up! the roster is thin but good storylines is what it is all about and this is Awful i know anyone on here could write better storylines than two grown men basically tripping through a table and "Requiring attention" just mind boggling that they can get away with this level of writing! I feel genuinely sad i wasted 2 hours of my life watching that Garbage! i would have better spent my time being waterborded or some kind of torture! JUST AWFUL



Summerslam is an A-List ppv. Of course, its going to get earily promotion. And I don't see whats wrong with a slow burn for the Brock stuff (I remember a time when if Hogan cut a promo on the Superstars of Wrestling, it was a big deal).

Tensai was booked way too strong and crowds have rightfully shat on him. Did anyone really want to see him in a program with Cena? Well, Big Show isn't much better, but at least he can cut a promo.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

This makes the title match unpredictable which is alright with me, unlike the WWE MITB match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

SteenIsGod said:


> 2007 was the worst, in PPV quality. TBF They had a lot of injuries that year. Backlash was Awesome though.


Agreed. It was mainly due to injuries though. Things WWE didn't completely have control of.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

B. [R] said:


> The better ending to all of that would have been AJ hitting both Punk and Bryan with a steel chair then doing a senton through the table, with everyone going wtf... That would have been priceless, other than that I would have preferred if there was an actual finish to that match if was pretty legit. Jericho is on fucking fire right now, he and DDP made RAW for me tonight.


Quoted for relevance.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah from what I watched I thought tonights Raw did a pretty good job of developing storylines despite what people bitch about. Tensai/Kidd was awesome (good to see Tyson Kidd getting a babyface push, Tensai will help with that), Lesnar and HHH has been given a time-frame, AJ/Punk/Bryan has developed, Jericho and Bryan segment was awesome. Tag match was good, Ziggler didn't eat a pin for once, Heyman promo.

Seemed fine to me.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Bryan + jericho promo*

The chemistry between them was undeniable. You can tell Jericho see's something in Daniel Bryan - perhaps the same drive and determination that made him into everything he accomplished. I would love to see more of them together. I really liked the "arrows in your quiver" line.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Best-In-The-World said:


> Great booking at the end tho. It keeps the storyline going, and everyone wants to know what will happen next


She'll interfere in a match involving Punk or Bryan. Shocker!


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Wsupden said:


> If this was me a few years ago, I'd have thought that last segment sucked. But when Raw has been shit for such a long time, standards get lowered. Compared to Big show's knockout punch on cena sounding like a tin can, or john cena's boring cunt fuck face being on my screen at the end of every show for an eternity, the last segment was good. PPV this year has been usually really good actually, Raw though, bordering on 2010 bad.


OTL, NWO and Rumble were pretty bad. That's 1/2 the PPV's of the year especially when the Rumbles bad, you can;t give it a pass. Also The Main Events for EC, OTL and NWO were all horrendous.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Bryan + jericho promo*

What tonight showed me is how far away Bryan is and how mediocre he truly is on the microphone. Jericho was on fire tonight, fucking loved it.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Amazing_Cult said:


> -shrug-
> 
> I don't want to hear people bitch about not enough wrestling, or CM Punk getting pushed as a mid-card WWE champion.
> 
> "THAT ENDING SAVED THE SHOW!"


my thoughts exactly. we all joke about teddy long and his tag team match playas stuff, but he gets almost everyone on tv. raw was good tonight. it looked like big show and jericho may have actually gotten hurt..doesnt look to be serious though.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Evolution said:


> Yeah from what I watched I thought tonights Raw did a pretty good job of developing storylines despite what people bitch about. Tensai/Kidd was awesome (good to see Tyson Kidd getting a babyface push, Tensai will help with that), Lesnar and HHH has been given a time-frame, AJ/Punk/Bryan has developed, Jericho and Bryan segment was awesome. Tag match was good, Ziggler didn't eat a pin for once, Heyman promo.
> 
> Seemed fine to me.


Exactly


----------



## Mick_Vick (Jun 28, 2011)

Seriously People think that a good ending is two grown men with just enough force to break a table requiring attention???? REALLY? Really? the american audience must be as really be as dumb as they are given credit for


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Brye said:


> Agreed. It was mainly due to injuries though. Things WWE didn't completely have control of.


And the Crap with Kennedy, if they Put the title on him and we got the Hardy/Kennedy feud, we would've been in for some good stuff.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Bryan + jericho promo*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> What tonight showed me is how far away Bryan is and how mediocre he truly is on the microphone. Jericho was on fire tonight, fucking loved it.


oh what a load of crap Bryan was great on the mic tonight and has a ton of chemstry. your hatred for Bryan is silly.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Very nice RAW IMO. The only thing I didn't really like was the Sheamus/Ziggler/Vicke/AJ match and I wish Cara/Del Rio actually went on for a few minutes at least. Fued maybe? Nice progression all around tonight.

I like the Main Event/Overrun, the No DQ match, the opening seg, Heyman was gold as usual, and the 8 man tag was good as well. Everything went right tonight, RAW showing some signs of life.

Oh and also..DDP!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Bryan + jericho promo*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> What tonight showed me is how far away Bryan is and how mediocre he truly is on the microphone. Jericho was on fire tonight, fucking loved it.


That comment makes no sense because it's not true.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Bryan + jericho promo*

Jericho should become an on-screen mentor for Bryan, the segments would be epic.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

YimYac said:


> I wish 15 year olds looked like AJ when I was in school.


Seriously, the girl's 25 fucking years old. It's perfectly fine for dudes to be attracted to her if that's their thing.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Bryan + jericho promo*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> What tonight showed me is how far away Bryan is and how mediocre he truly is on the microphone. Jericho was on fire tonight, fucking loved it.


You mean CM Sellout, right? :jordan


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Bryan + jericho promo*

The segment was funny, I also liked the opening segment, good stuff. Jerichos old catchphrases were great to hear again.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Meh. Another average show. It had it's moments for sure, but so much fuckery, and i'm just generally bored ATM. 


This AJ overload is a bit much also. Yet, i'd choose her closing over some of the recent endings anyday.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Mick_Vick said:


> Seriously People think that a good ending is two grown men with just enough force to break a table requiring attention???? REALLY? Really? the american audience must be as really be as dumb as they are given credit for


The only people that are dumb are people that bash other people for having a different opinion.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Bryan + jericho promo*



The Pastor said:


> The chemistry between them was undeniable. You can tell Jericho see's something in Daniel Bryan - perhaps the same drive and determination that made him into everything he accomplished. I would love to see more of them together. I really liked the "arrows in your quiver" line.


Bryan is one of the best in ring wrestlers of the last 10 years so i say Jericho knew who he was. I'd say so though that Jericho sees that Bryan won't settle for 2nd best.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Bryan + jericho promo*

Feud between the two would be an absolute gold mine.


----------



## Good Ol JR (May 29, 2012)

Striketeam said:


> What happened in that commercial some of you are talking about?


Short version:

Vince is sitting in his office. John Cena walks by, headphones in ears, and Vince tells him to go spread the word that three hour Raws start at 8pm. Cena just shrugs and walks away. It then proceeds to be like one big game of Telephone. It cuts to different scenes of the superstars in the office: Big Show at his desk saying, "Who says I need to lose weight", Punk saying, "I don't want to go to Kuwait", Kane saying, "You want me to bake a cake." 

Those are just some examples, but you catch the drift.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

I just noticed now that the ONLY reason why they had that random 8 man tag team match is because one team had the tag champs, IC champ and US champ. While the other team had the likely upcoming challengers.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

SteenIsGod said:


> 2007 was the worst, in PPV quality. TBF They had a lot of injuries that year. Backlash was Awesome though.


Agree. Outside of HBK's feuds with Cena and Orton and Punk's run as ECW Champ there wasn't anything of worth going on.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Bryan + jericho promo*



SteenIsGod said:


> Feud between the two would be an absolute gold mine.


Keep them heel as well.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Brye said:


> To be fair, ECW was much better in '06-'10 than it was in it's early days.


There was alot of trash on ECW in the 90s, but you also had compelling story arcs, characters that didn't insult our intelligence and quality wrestling amidst the hardcore stuff. There were some good matches on WWECW, but I couldn't even begin to put it on classic ECW's level. Your opinion man.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> The only people that are dumb are people that bash other people for having a different opinion.


So everyone here is dumb.........

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Mick_Vick said:


> Seriously People think that a good ending is two grown men with just enough force to break a table requiring attention???? REALLY? Really? the american audience must be as really be as dumb as they are given credit for


LOl get out.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Agree. Outside of HBK's feuds with Cena and Orton and Punk's run as ECW Champ there wasn't anything of worth going on.


Even Punks run as Champ was pretty bad considering he feuded with Big Daddy V for a little bit.


----------



## Mick_Vick (Jun 28, 2011)

checkcola said:


> Summerslam is an A-List ppv. Of course, its going to get earily promotion. And I don't see whats wrong with a slow burn for the Brock stuff (I remember a time when if Hogan cut a promo on the Superstars of Wrestling, it was a big deal).
> 
> Tensai was booked way too strong and crowds have rightfully shat on him. Did anyone really want to see him in a program with Cena? Well, Big Show isn't much better, but at least he can cut a promo.


I have no problem with the early booking for Summerslam its the 3 weeks notice that Brock is going to say yes! And there is a difference from being booked strong and Losing to Tyson Kidd! There is not one single story line that is interesting in the slightest, AJ Punk and Bryan is a stupid gimmick that is like some twilight shit! The company is PG but it looks like the writers are 12 themselves


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Bryan + jericho promo*



hardyorton said:


> oh what a load of crap Bryan was great on the mic tonight and has a ton of chemstry. your hatred for Bryan is silly.


My hatred for Bryan? You mean probably my third favorite wrestler currently in the company? Weird. I can say negative things about one of my favorites. I don't think he's good on the mic, that does not mean I hate him lol.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Seriously, the girl's 25 fucking years old. It's perfectly fine for dudes to be attracted to her if that's their thing.


TV giving people an unrealistic sense of what female bodies should look like, say a talentless plastic bimbo like Sable back in the day.... ho hum ho hum

AJ is great, she looks great, she's playing her role well.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Bryan + jericho promo*



Warrior said:


> Keep them heel as well.


I think both can pull of the opposite role actually. Kind of surprising when you think about it.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Bryan + jericho promo*

Yeah, Jericho and D-Bry were the only good things about the opening. Cena, Corporate Man Punk, Show, and Kane all brought it down tremendously. I wouldn't mind seeing a Jericho vs D-Bry feud.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Bryan + jericho promo*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> My hatred for Bryan? You mean probably my third favorite wrestler currently in the company? Weird. I can say negative things about one of my favorites. I don't think he's good on the mic, that does not mean I hate him lol.


You probably haven't seen all the promo's he cut when he was world heavyweight champion, he was golden, i admit since he lost the WHC his promo's toned down abit but they are still great in my opinion, besides, Daniel Bryan's gimmick requires him to say "YES" 100 times during his promo's so don't judge his promo's off of that.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Bryan + jericho promo*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> My hatred for Bryan? You mean probably my third favorite wrestler currently in the company? Weird. I can say negative things about one of my favorites. I don't think he's good on the mic, that does not mean I hate him lol.


You called his mic work tonight mediocre yet there was nothing Cena or CM Punk said that would be considered great or amazing tonight.

They were all average promos IMO.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Bryan + jericho promo*

Jericho schooling Bryan in the art of catchphrases was awesome to see. I hope Bryan get's some more phrases soon!


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Bryan + jericho promo*



Carcass said:


> Yeah, Jericho and D-Bry were the only good things about the opening. Cena, Corporate Man Punk, Show, and Kane all brought it down tremendously. I wouldn't seeing a Jericho vs D-Bry feud.


Maybe a tag team. But Jericho turning face and having awesome matches with Bryan would be great.


----------



## Mick_Vick (Jun 28, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> The only people that are dumb are people that bash other people for having a different opinion.


So in your Opinion Daniel Bryan falling backwards about 2 feet through a table and "Requiring Attention" Makes perfect sense


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

This Raw was a train wreck on top of a car wreck. We've established that:

WWE officially does not know what to do with Tensai.
AJ's storyline has stagnated and has become cheap, as predicted.
Cena can't keep up with Jericho in a wrestling match.
Jericho & Bryan work well together.
WWE is grasping at straws plugging this 1,000th episode to death.
WWE is content to coast along with their legends. I can't understand why people get excited when legends "show up". It achieves nothing.
Christian is now Brodus' dance partner? Good grief.
Rhodes still is a nobody.
Sheamus is still the same boring bastard he has been all year.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Did everyone see how incredible AJ was!? She was the most amazing thing tonight.

I can't believe how she skipped around the ring! She also had a crazy look on her face!!! I can't believe when I thought she was going to jump through the table! Then completely out of nowhere she kisses Punk and then pushes him into Daniel Bryan and they fall through the table!

That was my crazy obsessed AJ play by play! Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Bryan + jericho promo*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> My hatred for Bryan? You mean probably my third favorite wrestler currently in the company? Weird. I can say negative things about one of my favorites. I don't think he's good on the mic, that does not mean I hate him lol.


anytime i read one of your comments on Bryan you knock him, to say he's your top 3 fav wrestler is a bit far fetched. To say Bryan is not good on the mic is rubbish.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Bryan + jericho promo*



Warrior said:


> You called his mic work tonight mediocre yet there was nothing Cena or CM Punk said that would be considered great or amazing tonight.
> 
> They were all average promos IMO.


It doesn't necessarily have to do with what they say, but how they say it. Delivery is the most important thing in delivering promos, and the two guys you just named are the two best in the WWE currently. I don't know, I still find Bryan completely awkward to listen to on the microphone, when he's not driving me crazy yelling "Yes!", but I guess the latter means it's working lol.



hardyorton said:


> anytime i read one of your comments on Bryan you knock him, to say he's your top 3 fav wrestler is a bit far fetched. To say Bryan is not good on the mic is rubbish.


Not really. The only thing I ever knock him on is his mic skills. I don't believe he will last in the upper tier of WWE, but that has nothing to do with his skills. I just can't see it. What I hate is the current storyline, so I knock on that. Yeah he is in my top 3, excuse me for not praising Bryan on every little thing.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Bryan + jericho promo*

Some of you might hate this but I think they should have one reign as tag team champs together. Then when Jericho leaves the company he can turn on DB. DB vs. Jericho before Jericho's departure.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Bryan + jericho promo*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> It doesn't necessarily have to do with what they say, but how they say it. Delivery is the most important thing in delivering promos, and the two guys you just named are the two best in the WWE currently. I don't know, I still find Bryan completely awkward to listen to on the microphone, when he's not driving me crazy yelling "Yes!", but I guess the latter means it's working lol.


No Punk and cena are wince reducing on the mic (PPunk hasn't been the same since the Cena feud)


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Bryan + jericho promo*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Some of you might hate this but I think they should have one reign as tag team champs together. Then when Jericho leaves the company he can turn on DB. DB vs. Jericho before Jericho's departure.


I rather Bryan turned on Jericho. But a tag team run would be awesome.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Bryan + jericho promo*

This a perfect blend of old Jericho and New Jericho loved it and Brian and Jerichos segments had me cracking


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Bryan + jericho promo*



hardyorton said:


> Maybe a tag team. But Jericho turning face and having awesome matches with Bryan would be great.


Or one as WWE title and the other as WHC and having an alliance. :mark:



Heavenly Invader said:


> Jericho schooling Bryan in the art of catchphrases was awesome to see. I hope Bryan get's some more phrases soon!


He should bring back the "I have till five" thing.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Guys its very apparent that the next two weeks are just filler until Raw 1000 comes. Why would they ever want to have something major happen on Raw 997 or 998. They are just making the past few weeks complete fill and they KNOW IT. I can't really get angry because I know they are doing it and still agree to watch, but if things don't pick up after Raw 1000 which they likely will then I'll have the right to complain. I just get so annoyed because we know that they can put on good shows so it's just frustrating when we get crap just because they want to make something else more important. 

I remember in one of Wrestling with Rosenbergs interviews somebody (can't remember who) said that the company INTENTIONALLY puts on bad shows, so that the good shows feel "special". It's just sad because they should always be wanting to improve themselves, but with no pressure from other companies and knowing that WWE is going nowhere, there is no need.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Can't believe people haven't tried picking apart the commercial yet like they do everything else.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Bryan + jericho promo*



Carcass said:


> Yeah, Jericho and D-Bry were the only good things about the opening. Cena, *Corporate Man Punk*, Show, and Kane all brought it down tremendously. I wouldn't mind seeing a Jericho vs D-Bry feud.


Phillip hasn't been this lame since his first two years in the company. It's really a shame that creative fucked with his character so much after his GAWDLY run against Cena. And then it all went to shit when he started fake vomiting and asking for Cripple Ache's blazer on that episode of RAW where everybody was on strike.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Unpredictable, but entertaining ending nonetheless the fact that Punk/Bryan come out looking like GEEKS. On the other side, it was nice to see DDP get a pop, (too bad for Doink though).


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Bryan + jericho promo*



hardyorton said:


> No Punk and cena are wince reducing on the mic (PPunk hasn't been the same since the Cena feud)


See, I disagree. I'd much rather listen to those two speak than Bryan. They'll actually have me listening and wanting to listen, and not wanting to change the channel. Despite some of the corny shit they spew out at times.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

6/10 raw


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Forgot to mention how fucking awesome it was to see Tyson Kidd win on Raw.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Bryan + jericho promo*

the promo was so random but I literally laughed out loud when Jericho started chanting "Anarchy" and "Again"


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Bryan + jericho promo*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> See, I disagree. I'd much rather listen to those two speak than Bryan. They'll actually have me listening and wanting to listen, and not wanting to change the channel. Despite some of the corny shit they spew out at times.


I disagree, i turn off the channel anytime they pander to the crowd. Give me Bryans promo's anytime over face Punk.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Bryan + jericho promo*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> *It doesn't necessarily have to do with what they say, but how they say it. Delivery is the most important thing in delivering promos, and the two guys you just named are the two best in the WWE currently. I don't know, I still find Bryan completely awkward to listen to on the microphone, when he's not driving me crazy yelling "Yes!", but I guess the latter means it's working lol.*
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. The only thing I ever knock him on is his mic skills. I don't believe he will last in the upper tier of WWE, but that has nothing to do with his skills. I just can't see it. What I hate is the current storyline, so I knock on that. Yeah he is in my top 3, excuse me for not praising Bryan on every little thing.


I understand, but I think Bryan delivery is decent and he cracks me up lol, obviously not the best though. But I still am interested in what he has to say and thats what matter to me. CM Punk and Cena are better mic talkers, but still all promos tonight were average at best.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Mick_Vick said:


> So in your Opinion Daniel Bryan falling backwards about 2 feet through a table and "Requiring Attention" Makes perfect sense


having a 220 pound man fall on to him and through a table makes sense for medical attention bro...


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Bryan + jericho promo*



hardyorton said:


> I disagree, i turn off the channel anytime they pander to the crowd. Give me Bryans promo's anytime over face Punk.


Well there you go, we're entertained by what personally entertains us. Not much point in arguing then is there?



Warrior said:


> I understand, but I think Bryan delivery is decent and cracks me up lol, obviously not the best though. CM Punk and Cena are better mic talkers, but still all promos tonight were average at best.


Oh yeah for sure, nothing special came out of tonight. I will say, Bryan cracks me up when he can't keep a straight face sometimes and just wants to let out the biggest smirk lol.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Bryan + jericho promo*

Those two were hilarious tonight. I like how they blended Punk/Bryan with the MITB guys.


----------



## Good Ol JR (May 29, 2012)

AJ is wasted space.

Her promos are so slow that they can put my dead grandma to sleep. She's a slow worker, too. 

Yet again, just as the match was getting good, she came out and ruined it by prancing around the ring. WTF? Didn't she call Eve a brown-nosing, attention whore? 

The fact that people like seeing her put over the WHC and WWE championship amazes me. Her acting is attrocious and her in-ring ability is horrible. Admit it, the only reason you like seeing her on stage is because of some deep, seeded desire to be stalked by a crazy chick.

Punk/Bryan could work so much better without her.

I want to watch wrestling, not Days of Our Lives.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

was so happy to see DDP tonight, got a good reaction too from the crowd


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Good Ol JR said:


> I want to watch wrestling, not Days of Our Lives.


We've had 'soap opera' storylines in wrestling forever.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

BrianAmbrose said:


> Guys its very apparent that the next two weeks are just filler until Raw 1000 comes. Why would they ever want to have something major happen on Raw 997 or 998. They are just making the past few weeks complete fill and they KNOW IT. I can't really get angry because I know they are doing it and still agree to watch, but if things don't pick up after Raw 1000 which they likely will then I'll have the right to complain. I just get so annoyed because we know that they can put on good shows so it's just frustrating when we get crap just because they want to make something else more important.
> 
> I remember in one of Wrestling with Rosenbergs interviews somebody (can't remember who) said that the company INTENTIONALLY puts on bad shows, so that the good shows feel "special". It's just sad because they should always be wanting to improve themselves, but with no pressure from other companies and knowing that WWE is going nowhere, there is no need.


That has to be it. There's no way a company can put on a show this woefully stupid.

But given WWE's track record, I think they'll find their sweet spot and milk it to death. They've been coasting and coasting along for some time now. As poor as their attitude seems to be, there's no reason to believe 3 hour Raw will make a difference. They don't even have enough content to fill an hour of television.


----------



## Mick_Vick (Jun 28, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> having a 220 pound man fall on to him and through a table makes sense for medical attention bro...


And having a superplex off the top rope from the same 220 Pound man and kicking out after 2 Makes sense by your logic he should be dead.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Brye said:


> Can't believe people haven't tried picking apart the commercial yet like they do everything else.


It's obviously foreshadowing a WWE Championship Scramble match at Summerslam. 

Kane is going to bake a cake for the Big Show after AJ breaks Big Show's heart telling him he needs to lose weight. CM Punk will think AJ is dehydrating and killing herself in Kuwait so he'll go there for no reason where he'll accuse Sheamus of making up a lie just so he could make AJ his date for the night and the new General manager Vince McMahon will throw John Cena into the WWE title match (as a punishment) for no longer being able to walk. 
WWE Title Championship Scramble: CM Punk(c) vs. Sheamus vs. John Cena vs. Kane vs. Big Show 
And Kofi Kingston won't be on the card because he'll be waiting outside at the gate.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Mick_Vick said:


> And having a superplex off the top rope from the same 220 Pound man and kicking out after 2 Makes sense by your logic he should be dead.


Think you're analyzing this far too much and you'll probably enjoy it more if you take a step or two back.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Bryan + jericho promo*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Some of you might hate this but I think they should have one reign as tag team champs together. Then when Jericho leaves the company he can turn on DB. DB vs. Jericho before Jericho's departure.


While I normally don't like random guy tag teams, I wouldn't mind this, as a sideline, for the short term. From what little I saw, they could work well together, and Jericho's really strong at promos, which is what I consider Bryan's relative weakness.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Good Ol JR said:


> I want to watch wrestling, not Days of Our Lives.


You got no finish without her coming out. Jericho and Cena have brawled to the back, the WWE doesn't want either Bryan or Punk to look weak, she's the way to keep the feud going. 

Also, pro wrestling is a male soap opera. 

The way people are talking, I guess they did want the Tensai/Cena program. Meh.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Brye said:


> We've had 'soap opera' storylines in wrestling forever.


Mega Powers EXPLODE!


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

So what is it exactly that all of you want to see on Raw? Does every show need to be Wrestlemania for you to be impressed? Hell, I bet more than half of you stream the PPVs anyway and then complain that it wasn't worth your money.

The 8 man tag involved all the midcard titles and their respective feuds.
The mix tag was weird but at least it keeps Ziggler in the title picture and AJ got to do a wrestling move for once.
The legend bit may be unnecessary in terms of the rest of the show, but it is supposed to be entertainment for fuck's sake.
They put over Del Rio as a brute on a mission, and Sin Cara finally got beat up for once.
The No DQ match was kinda meh, but illustrated that those two are a main obstacle in MITB.
Tensai losing is part of his build. Putting him in MITB will allow them to give him better opponnents and make him a more believable monster.
The main event allowed Cena/Jericho to build their animosity and we will see more of them in matches to build heat up until the PPV, and now the Punk/Bryan/AJ angle is at an unpredictable stage.
AND the WWE title was the focus of the close of the show. 

What was the problem again?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Terrible Raw, but the ending segment was fine. It puts a little doubt into the kiddies head as to which way AJ is going to go at the PPV now... it was the perfect set-up for what they have...well, set up. *


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Bryan + jericho promo*

I'll admit: they had some great back and forth interaction tonight. I guess that's what happens when you put two good mic workers together.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Anybody notice this on Raw? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzWVDyZPIhc


----------



## Mick_Vick (Jun 28, 2011)

Brye said:


> Think you're analyzing this far too much and you'll probably enjoy it more if you take a step or two back.


I know its over the top but just making my point that closing the show with a stumble though a table requiring medical attention is just Mind boggling! like basically it was two hours of Look how hot AJ is! nearly more time dedicated to her skipping and making stupid faces than actual wrestling! and when you have Punk and Bryan together in a ring and wasting time on that is an insult


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Sounds like a mixed reaction to this show. Still, aside from DDP showing up which sounds like it was cool, the rest of the shoe wasn't very good. Didn't watch the show, so I guess I'm lucky?


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Does the AJ thing even do good ratings? I could understand them doing this terrible angle is the Casuals are eating it up, but I don't usually keep an eye on the Ratings.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Anybody notice this on Raw?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzWVDyZPIhc


LOL yeah, I was wondering why he over played it. :lmao

Really liked this ep. I marked for AJ of course. he opening promo was full of stars which is nice. And the ME proved that Punk won't ME unless it's with Cena. The brogue kick outta nowhere was hilarious.


----------



## Good Ol JR (May 29, 2012)

checkcola said:


> You got no finish without her coming out. Jericho and Cena have brawled to the back, the WWE doesn't want either Bryan or Punk to look weak, she's the way to keep the feud going.
> 
> Also, pro wrestling is a male soap opera.
> 
> The way people are talking, I guess they did want the Tensai/Cena program. Meh.


That's such bullshit. 

Punk got pushed by a diva and crashed through a table. How is that not looking weak?:gun::gun: Did I mention he's the WWE Champion, and this this, supposedly, main-event material?

They are trying WAAAAY too hard to push AJ as a female Cena.:frustrate


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

StanStansky said:


> So what is it exactly that all of you want to see on Raw? Does every show need to be Wrestlemania for you to be impressed? Hell, I bet more than half of you stream the PPVs anyway and then complain that it wasn't worth your money.
> 
> The 8 man tag involved all the midcard titles and their respective feuds.
> The mix tag was weird but at least it keeps Ziggler in the title picture and AJ got to do a wrestling move for once.
> ...


Well, for most people it's not the Attitude Era. For some it's because their favorite wrestler got "buried" or what they wanted to happen, didn't.

For other's, it's because it seems like people just watch WWE now just to bitch about it.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Mick_Vick said:


> And having a superplex off the top rope from the same 220 Pound man and kicking out after 2 Makes sense by your logic he should be dead.



hahahahaha



yet another overall useless show.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Good Ol JR said:


> That's such bullshit.
> 
> Punk got pushed by a diva and crashed through a table. How is that not looking weak?:gun::gun: Did I mention he's the WWE Champion, and this this, supposedly, main-event material?
> 
> They are trying WAAAAY too hard to push AJ as a female Cena.:frustrate


Jesus.

Regardless of who you are, the slightest push would knock you off the rope like that.

The female Cena? Good god. :lmao


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

The real best segment of the show was the Paul Heyman promo. As it's the only thing that will draw money in the end.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Punk and Bryan sold that table like it was a car crash. Made them look pretty weak to be taken out by a diva and a short fall into a table.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

:lmao Teddy didn't even come out once to the ring, GM my fucking ass.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The matches on paper might've been one of the worst-looking RAW cards I've seen in a long time. I mean, 

black guy tag team clusterfuck with dancing kids
ADR vs Sin Cara joke squash match
Seamus/AJ vs Ziggler/Vickie
Heath Slater vs Doink
Big Show vs Kane
Tensai vs Tyson Kidd
main event

Out of that, only the main event tag match looked even decent, except for maybe the Seamus/Ziggler tag match. I really hope they're just saving their big guns for next week.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

vanboxmeer said:


> The real best segment of the show was the Paul Heyman promo. *As it's the only thing that will draw money in the end.*


Because that's how you should make up your mind on what was good. ~___~


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Brye said:


> Jesus.
> 
> Regardless of who you are, the slightest push would knock you off the rope like that.
> 
> The female Cena? Good god. :lmao


Useless arguing that one tbh.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

I actually don't like the Heyman stuff. I love the guy on the mic and am a huge mark for ECW when it was on spanish late night, but this whole Lesnar thing puts me off. They blow their loa about him every week. "WILL HE BE HERE NEXT WEEK?!" No Cole, he won't. Dedicate some time to your actual talent.


----------



## Good Ol JR (May 29, 2012)

Brye said:


> Jesus.
> 
> Regardless of who you are, the slightest push would knock you off the rope like that.
> 
> The female Cena? Good god. :lmao


Yes, but having your WWE champion end the show by being put through a table by a slight push... c'mon... that's doing nothing but pushing AJ over the WWE Champion, and you know it. It's obvious the main superstar in this feud is AJ. Bryan and Punk are just second fiddle.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Bryan + jericho promo*



The Pastor said:


> The chemistry between them was undeniable. You can tell Jericho see's something in Daniel Bryan - perhaps the same drive and determination that made him into everything he accomplished. I would love to see more of them together. I really liked the "arrows in your quiver" line.


Actually,I tried to follow what Jericho said about Bryan and I stumbled upon this (it's a part of an interview,not the full one,i'll post the link under the quote):


> Regardless of how the competition may shake out on WWE NXT (where Jericho is grooming rookie Wade Barrett as his "protege"), what are your early impressions of Daniel Bryan? He's attracted a lot of fanfare coming over. Do you think he's going to be a rising star in WWE?
> 
> 
> Absolutely. He already is a rising star in WWE, there's no doubt. He reminds me a lot of Eddie Guerrero, very explosive, and his size is very much deceptive. He works in the ring a lot bigger than he looks. I know his original tagline was that he didn't have any charisma, but I totally disagree. I think he's got great charisma, he's a great fighter with a lot of experience, and he's already a star. I think at this point whether he wins NXT or not, he's still going to be a WWE superstar, and he's going to have a lot of great matches and a lot of great moments in the years to come.


http://www.aolnews.com/2010/03/25/chris-jericho-fears-no-spears-heading-into-wrestlemania-26/
It seems he likes D-Bryan a lot,he also expressed it on numerous occasions.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Bryan + jericho promo*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> What tonight showed me is how far away Bryan is and how mediocre he truly is on the microphone. Jericho was on fire tonight, fucking loved it.


Jericho's mic work is just far beyond anyones in the company.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

StanStansky said:


> So what is it exactly that all of you want to see on Raw? Does every show need to be Wrestlemania for you to be impressed? Hell, I bet more than half of you stream the PPVs anyway and then complain that it wasn't worth your money.


You know what? I have no idea what I want from WWE anymore. Eons ago, I remember posting something in the _How bad is Raw_ thread about how maybe the problem is me, that I'm just not able to watch the show in the right frame of mind nowadays. 

I do think they're stalling until ep 1000 (my god, they better be) but I don't know if I'll be impressed with anything they pull out this summer. Something just isn't working for me.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The stuff I liked: 


- I did mark out for DDP and the Diamond Cutter. It was a small "Hey, here's an old guy you haven't seen in a while" type of deal, but I liked seeing him. 

- Paul Heyman's promo was nothing short of amazing, but Lesnar being at the 1000th episode of Raw is the first thing they've done to hype that show that has captured my attention. 

- The ending was AJ, Punk, & Bryan was intriguing and an interesting step forward for her character. 

Everything else was pretty much just paint by numbers kind of stuff that didn't leave much of an impression.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

finally got this embedding thing down...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Heyamn promo was awesome, Kidd beating Tensai is hilarious, and the ending was very meh to me. Not liking how AJ now has the spotlight in the Punk/Bryan feud when the spotlight should be on the WWE Championship. Meh.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Watched the show away from this thread tonight, since you enjoy the show a lot more without reading the constant bitching in here. I liked it. Opened with a great segment, marked out for the Diamond Cutter, and Paul Heyman's promo was unreal. He's just that fucking good. I liked it, until the very end. God, this WWE championship storyline is just stupid, plain and simple. I'm sick of seeing AJ, and I'm sick of seeing Punk and even Bryan in such an irrelevant feud. I'm praying for this to end at MITB and Punk/Cena can begin.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Good Ol JR said:


> Yes, but having your WWE champion end the show by being put through a table by a slight push... c'mon... that's doing nothing but pushing AJ over the WWE Champion, and you know it. It's obvious the main superstar in this feud is AJ. Bryan and Punk are just second fiddle.


First of all, your talking about something that's not there. It's not the fact that AJ pushed Punk, it's the fact that she has no definitive romantic link to her anymore.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

I think we are supposed to assume that Punk and Bryan were sidetracked worrying about her, then got distracted by the face-sucking which is why they were caught off guard and the push was easy. Or maybe AJ is all sex nuts and retard strong.

Either way, all this does is add an interesting dynamic to what I am sure will be an amazing match. The finish at MITB might leave something lacking to wrestling purists, but I guess they know what they're doing if they are at episode 1000 and you idiots are complaining on the internet.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Watched the show away from this thread tonight, since you enjoy the show a lot more without reading the constant bitching in here. I liked it. Opened with a great segment, marked out for the Diamond Cutter, and Paul Heyman's promo was unreal. He's just that fucking good. I liked it, until the very end. God, this WWE championship storyline is just stupid, plain and simple. I'm sick of seeing AJ, and I'm sick of seeing Punk and even Bryan in such an irrelevant feud. I'm praying for this to end at MITB and Punk/Cena can begin.


Nah Bryan/Cena feud please. time for Punk to drop the title to the real Best wrestler in the world American Dragon.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

This RAW can be summed up with an EWR reference.

Sophie: The crowd felt that AJ was overused on this show, she has lost overness as a result.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

So let me get this straight. A 95 Pound teenager laid out both the #1 Contender and the Top Champion in the WWE. Yeah, they don't look like complete bitches. This feud is so terrible. Get the Title on Cena, at least he's Credible as fuck. Punk and Bryan look like jobbers.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Bryan + jericho promo*

This is why we still need Jericho around. Such a random (but hilarious) segment.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> So let me get this straight. A 95 Pound teenager laid out both the #1 Contender and the Top Champion in the WWE. Yeah, they don't look like complete bitches. This feud is so terrible. Get the Title on Cena, at least he's Credible as fuck. Punk and Bryan look like jobbers.


I really hate AJ being in this feud,I liked it the past month due to the fact that she prolonged the feud a little bit,and I liked her being unpredictable this month,but she's been overexposed,overused,and she has overshadowed Bryan,Punk,and even the WWE Title,and that's not a good thing at all.
I don't mind her being in the feud as long as shit like this ending doesn't happen.
(I still am a fan of hers,thats for sure ).


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Bryan + jericho promo*

I was laughing so hard when they were going back and forth. Hope for these 2 to defiantly have a program with eachother in the near future. 

:yes 
"Neverrrrrr AAAAAgain!!"


----------



## Good Ol JR (May 29, 2012)

SteenIsGod said:


> So let me get this straight. A 95 Pound teenager laid out both the #1 Contender and the Top Champion in the WWE. Yeah, they don't look like complete bitches. This feud is so terrible. Get the Title on Cena, at least he's Credible as fuck. Punk and Bryan look like jobbers.


Finally, someone sees how ridiculous that segment was. Nothing but promoting AJ to the main focus of the storyline. Shame, now the WWE champion is being put under for the sake of casuals who have never held a girl's hand.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Bryan + jericho promo*

Jericho was gold tonight. Incredibly funny. Him and Bryan are great together.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

i really dont like how aj is now the star of the show these days. im not some obsessed loverboy who finds her attractive and i find her to be rather annoying. if wwe would try to push a wrestler as hard as their pushing aj they would have a huge star on their hands. but instead punk and bryan have to play second fiddle to her in every match, every segment and it will be no different at mitb


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

For a bunch of people that complain about WWE's logic, you are pretty good at it yourselves. AJ can push Punk off the rope and you lose your minds, but no one complains when Big Show loses a match even though he could easily break everyone on WWE's payroll in half.

*I do agree she is overused, but it's not the first time WWE has milked a success for all it is worth.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Like always ,someone is featured on tv alot, and now people on here hate them. And people bash me for posting something in a diff section where one of the categories in people determining if they like a star or not, is if they're on tv for a certain amount of time.



"Saddest" part of Raw was when AJ was backstage after her match and was all excited, then gets all sad after Punk basically ignores her and didn't see her match cause he was on his phone for 15 minutes(during Raw!)


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

StanStansky said:


> For a bunch of people that complain about WWE's logic, you are pretty good at it yourselves. AJ can push Punk off the rope and you lose your minds, but no one complains when Big Show loses a match even though he could easily break everyone on WWE's payroll in half.


Exactly. And if you weren't looking and someone whose like 5 years younger than you, shoves you off a 3 inch wide steel wire, obviously you'll fall.

Don't people remember how some random fan almost shoved Eddie off a ladder? Doesn't mean just cause Eddies a wrestler, that nobody smaller can realistically do anything to him. That fan could have broken his legs just by shoving a ladder.


----------



## the_funk (Jan 31, 2007)

For what it's worth...Cena beat Show and Tensai in a handicap match. John laurenitis came out with a chair and hit Cena a couple of times...Cena aa'ed him to end the show.


----------



## Good Ol JR (May 29, 2012)

dxbender said:


> Exactly. And if you weren't looking and someone whose like 5 years younger than you, shoves you off a 3 inch wide steel wire, obviously you'll fall.


You'd figure the WWE Champion would know that standing there, above a table, is bad idea...

Please, just admit you only like to see AJ's ass, and admit that this whole feud is slowly becomming a steaming pile of dog shit.

WWE needs to drop this feud. That, or give the belt to someone more credible to hold it, like Ziggler or even...Cena. Atleast he wouldn't agree to be buried by a 95 pounder pushing him through a table.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

That RAW was okay, it seemed to be centered around AJ, basically just a filler show this week.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

I just read that the Brooklyn Brawler played Doink tonight. JOBBER 4 LIFE


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Good Ol JR said:


> You'd figure the WWE Champion would know that standing there, above a table, is bad idea...
> 
> Please, just admit you only like to see AJ's ass, and admit that this whole feud is slowly becomming a steaming pile of dog shit.


Exactly, Everyone is defending her because they want to get in bed with her.

It's just the fact that in the image of a casual fan, they look at the over all picture and the lasting picture you got was AJ Standing triumphantly while BRYAN AND PUNK, two of the biggest stars in the company are laid out. This storyline so stupid. It's worse than TNA's storyline right now with AJ Styles being a Bastards father.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Bottomline...if you don't enjoy it, don't watch it. There are plenty of local promotions that could use your money more than WWE.

* Also, LOL @ the argument that wanting to see AJ's well-manicured backyard is a bad thing in a business of dudes in underwear.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

StanStansky said:


> *Bottomline...if you don't enjoy it, don't watch it. There are plenty of local promotions that could use your money more than WWE.*
> 
> * Also, LOL @ the argument that wanting to see AJ's well-manicured backyard is a bad thing in a business of dudes in underwear.


If you don't like the fact that people are vocal about a bad product that can obviously be much better than get off a forum.

To the 2nd thing, YOU NEED PRO WRESTLING To Watch Good Looking Women? That's just sad.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

SteenIsGod said:


> Exactly, Everyone is defending her because they want to get in bed with her.


AJ...IF YOU'RE READING THIS...I LOVE YOU. I'M NOT LIKE ALL THE OTHER NERDS. I WANT TO GET TO KNOW YOU AND RUB YOUR FEET AND ASK YOU QUESTIONS ABOUT YOUR DAY. PLEEEAAAASE.

/sarcasm


----------



## Pari Marshall (Jan 29, 2012)

The AJ bits were the most interesting part of tonight's Raw, for me. I know most people are saying it's worn out or stale, but I don't care. I freaking love it. Completely batshit insane diva is awesome.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

StanStansky said:


> I just read that the Brooklyn Brawler played Doink tonight. JOBBER 4 LIFE


So you're telling me we saw the long awaited match of the century? Heath Slater jobber to the legends vs the legendary Brooklyn Brawler 

Officially match of the year for me now


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

SteenIsGod said:


> If you don't like the fact that people are vocal about a bad product that can obviously be much better than get off a forum.
> 
> To the 2nd thing, YOU NEED PRO WRESTLING To Watch Good Looking Women? That's just sad.


No. I've been a fan of wrestling since I was like 5. But after puberty hit, the women were just a bonus.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

StanStansky said:


> Bottomline...*if you don't enjoy it, don't watch it*. There are plenty of local promotions that could use your money more than WWE.
> 
> * Also, LOL @ the argument that wanting to see AJ's well-manicured backyard is a bad thing in a business of dudes in underwear.


Worst line or excuse I've heard in my life. Not just because it's stupid and ignorant, but it makes no sense at all and isn't even a response. 

Let's use other examples to show what I mean. 

Person A: going to work sucks. 
Person B: Then don't go. 

Person A: I hate working out it's so tiring. 
Person B: Then don't do it. 

Person A: I don't Like what's in the bible. 
Person B: Then don't read it. 

Person A: Taking a shower in the morning takes to long.
Person B: Then don't shower. 


Case in point you're not really saying anything. When somebody is making an opinion or an argument all you do is say that instead of questioning or talking about something, they should just drop it. Makes no sense.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

All I'm saying is that it's hilarious you people hate on it so much and say it's not worth your time but still spend hours of your lives every week watching it and complaining about it.

Anyhow, the main event was like a teaser for MITB. I can't wait to see what else Punk and Bryan have in store for the PPV. Those two always have great matches because no one else in the company knows how to work with their more obscure moves.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

SteenIsGod said:


> Exactly, Everyone is defending her because they want to get in bed with her.
> 
> It's just the fact that in the image of a casual fan, they look at the over all picture and the lasting picture you got was AJ Standing triumphantly while BRYAN AND PUNK, two of the biggest stars in the company are laid out.


There's going to be another Raw next week. I love how some fans assume that the end of Raw is like the end of a movie. It's a cliffhanger. She didn't "bury" them.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

StanStansky said:


> All I'm saying is that it's hilarious you people hate on it so much and say it's not worth your time but still spend hours of your lives every week watching it and complaining about it.
> 
> Anyhow, the main event was like a teaser for MITB. I can't wait to see what else Punk and Bryan have in store for the PPV. Those two always have great matches because no one else in the company knows how to work with their more obscure moves.


Cena and Bryan can have a far better match than Punk and Bryan.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

SteenIsGod said:


> Cena and Bryan can have a far better match than Punk and Bryan.


WAT

*Bryan beats on Cena for 20 minutes with various submissions and suplexes. Cena gets fired up, does the 5 moves of doom, it's over. MATCH OF THE YEAR


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

BrianAmbrose said:


> There's going to be another Raw next week. I love how some fans assume that the end of Raw is like the end of a movie. It's a cliffhanger. She didn't "bury" them.


This.

No one was Buried. This word gets thrown around far too often on this forum.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

SteenIsGod said:


> Cena and Bryan can have a far better match than Punk and Bryan.


Bryan can have a match with a broomstick and have a classic. He's a master in the ring and to have cut down his move set thats whats mindblown about Bryan.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

StanStansky said:


> WAT
> 
> *Bryan beats on Cena for 20 minutes with various submissions and suplexes. Cena gets fired up, does the 5 moves of doom, it's over. MATCH OF THE YEAR


Cena out wrestled Punk at MITB. Cena, if allowed to work is very good, and there two styles would mesh very well instead of generic indie match #5000.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

SteenIsGod said:


> Cena out wrestled Punk at MITB. Cena, if allowed to work is very good, and there two styles would mesh very well instead of generic indie match #5000.


WAT


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

StanStansky said:


> All I'm saying is that it's hilarious you people hate on it so much and say it's not worth your time but still spend hours of your lives every week watching it and complaining about it.
> 
> Anyhow, the main event was like a teaser for MITB. I can't wait to see what else Punk and Bryan have in store for the PPV. Those two always have great matches because no one else in the company knows how to work with their more obscure moves.


Let's do another little evaluation because there is a misconception that everybody hates everything. 

Let's say that the forum has 20 members. 
6 of them LOVE John Cena (meaning 14 people hate Cena)
11 of them LOVE heels (meaning 9 of them prefer faces)
14 of them get boners for AJ (meaning 6 of them don't) 
13 of them YES YES YES all night long. (meaning 7 of them don't like the Yes)
11 of them want to see more mid card wrestling. (meaning 9 of them are fine with it) 
16 of them have been tired of the Big Show since 2004. (meaning 4 of them are fine with big show)
10 of them think Punk sold out since last year. (meaning 10 of them still like him)

Obviously those numbers are pulled out of my ass and mean jack shit but case in point. Not everyone complains about everything. It's just when you look at the thread as a WHOLE it appears that everyone is bitching, because quite frankly somebody WILL bitch about at least one thing, so every segment, superstar, match gets covered. 

So to say that the we hate on it so much is false. We each individually have things we hate about it that only when combined gives the illusion that everyone hates everything.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Good Ol JR said:


> You'd figure the WWE Champion would know that standing there, above a table, is bad idea...
> 
> Please, just admit you only like to see AJ's ass, and admit that this whole feud is slowly becomming a steaming pile of dog shit.
> 
> WWE needs to drop this feud. That, or give the belt to someone more credible to hold it, like Ziggler or even...Cena. Atleast he wouldn't agree to be buried by a 95 pounder pushing him through a table.


Um, he was going to stop AJ from jumping through a table by standing in her way. Then she kissed him and shoved him, out of nowhere (even if we could see it coming, the wrestlers never do, you should be used to this logic). He unexpectedly fell off and through a table, I'm pretty sure falling off the turnbuckle to the floor would fuckin' hurt.

Seriously, did you even watch the segment? It's not hard to pick this shit up. Clearly you just didn't like it, which is fine, but you don't need to make up all this bullshit to prove it.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> Cena out wrestled Punk at MITB. Cena, if allowed to work is very good, and there two styles would mesh very well instead of generic indie match #5000.


Uhhhhh....what?


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Uhhhhh....what?


Watch Money in the Bank, Punk was a botching mess, Cena didn't mess up as much.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

BrianAmbrose said:


> Let's do another little evaluation because there is a misconception that everybody hates everything.
> 
> Let's say that the forum has 20 members.
> 6 of them LOVE John Cena (meaning 14 people hate Cena)
> ...


Solid argument. I've lurked here for a while and don't usually check it out until after the show because it's too busy to keep up with most of the time since I'm on my phone 95% of the time, so when I chimed in today everyone was bitching about the same thing for about 15 pages of the thread.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> Watch Money in the Bank, Punk was a botching mess, Cena didn't mess up as much.


I don't think that means he out-wrestled the guy, considering Punk won and all...


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

BEST RAW EVER!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

RatedRviper said:


> BEST RAW EVER!


I highly doubt that. 

though I am only just watching Raw now. I recorded it to watch later on in the day cause I wasn't home last night. Was Raw watchable or was it a borefest?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

You know, I'm glad I work Monday nights now. Evidently, RAW is infinitely better and seems to have better flow when there are no commercials. I haven't had a legitimate show complaint in a while, but I also haven't watched commercials in a while =P


----------



## Premium_is_back (Jul 3, 2012)

I bet those kids only cheered DDP because they thought it was cool he was throwing that "Jay Z hand diamond thing" and because he "RKO'ed" Slater.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Good Ol JR said:


> You'd figure the WWE Champion would know that standing there, above a table, is bad idea...
> 
> Please, just admit you only like to see AJ's ass, and admit that this whole feud is slowly becomming a steaming pile of dog shit.
> 
> WWE needs to drop this feud. That, or give the belt to someone more credible to hold it, like Ziggler or even...Cena. Atleast he wouldn't agree to be buried by a 95 pounder pushing him through a table.


THIS ^


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

just starting to watch now, the opening promo was actually surprisingly good, much better than any of the opening promos in the past four or five weeks thats for sure.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Punk really should/has become the poster child for current era WWE. Punk has become lazy, boring, predictable, and has lost most of the passion he once had much like the WWE did after WCW's death. No competitition = complacency. And complacency is the very definition of CM Punk and WWE at the moment.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

You know what's stupid about this whole angle is that nobody in WWE management seems to give a shit about a girl running around fucking up the matches of their WWE champion, in fact the WWE is EMBRACING her actions by making her special guest referee.

I mean seriously? Wut Duh Fuck!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Am I the only one here who enjoys this love triangle storyline? at first it was boring the crap out of me but lately I have become fond of it.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW Thoughts
Liked:
-Alberto Del Rio getting serious heat in Mexico. If only this would translate to the US crowd.
-The One Man Baaaaaaannnnnnnnnndddddddddd Heath Slater finally getting a win and it's over Doink the Clown!!!
-Right after that, Diamon Dallas Page with a cameo appearance! I marked! Glad to see the original RKO too, the Diamond Cutter.
-Tyson Kidd getting the quick roll-up win over Tensai!!!
-Eve was looking smokin hot in her red top and blue skirt.
-Backstage segment with Jericho and Daniel Bryan was hilarious. Sounded like they were making a music track together.
-Decent main event with Cena/Punk vs Jericho/Bryan. Too bad there was no finish.

Disliked:
-Santino's "The Cobra" finisher on David Otunga. Such a lame finisher and finish to the match.
-Sin Cara being fed to ADR. I heard that Rey Misterio is ready to return. Where was he?
-Dolph Ziggler continuing being fed to the almighty Sheamus.
-Big Show vs Kane. Enough said.
-Could AJ getting so much screen time mean a bad thing? Or a good thing? She has had so much screen time lately.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

seriously the only people who possibly could like that ending is aj fans. How did that ending suck let me count the ways.

1. AJ couldn't find the table. lol at db and cm having to lay there forever because that dumbass couldn't find it.

2. Bryan suddenly forgets he's a heel and tries to stop AJ from hurting herself. You can only benefit by having this psycho take herself out so what do you as a heel do? try to stop her.

3.Puk not pulling her down. Shes on ropes not a frigging ledge.

Let's not forget that the chick can cause a reaction for shit so she has to piggyback off of other people's gimmicks.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

BrianAmbrose said:


> Worst line or excuse I've heard in my life. Not just because it's stupid and ignorant, but it makes no sense at all and isn't even a response.
> 
> Let's use other examples to show what I mean.
> 
> ...


I don't really see how it is stupid or ignorant. There are potentially serious consequences to three of the four scenarios here (and maybe some would say the fourth, if you're religious). Not always, but often enough that one doesn't have to reach to explain them. What are the consequences to not watching wrestling? You spend your time doing something else. I didn't watch for months. I'm fine. If I didn't go to work? I'd probably not be fine, because no one takes care of me. I take care of me. I didn't work out for a few years, I had health issues, and was told I would be in serious health trouble within 10 years if I didn't change. I dropped 60 lbs. in 4 months. As for showering, well, that often goes back to things like jobs. . . where you can be fired for smelling like you rolled around in a bog, and there are potential health issues associated with that.

Honestly, if I don't like something, and I don't have to do it, I'm not going to do it. What I do believe is silly ("stupid" is too strong a word) and "doesn't make sense" is that someone who doesn't take any enjoyment in an activity, continues to do that activity even though there are numerous other activities that they may like in place of the one they dislike. Some people like the banter here, even the negative, so they come back.

I didn't watch the NBA this year for the first year since 1988. Instead, I took my dog to the park or I spent that time putting together my comic book collection, which are two things I like to do. If I hated wrestling that much, why should I continue to watch it when I could paint or read or go to the movies or ride roller coasters or mess around with my fish tanks? It's not such a "stupid question" to wonder why someone does something they hate when they don't have to do it.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

A border town does not mean it is part of the country Mexico,We have different races than just ALL Mexicans/Latinos!!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Bryan + jericho promo*

You're definitely not alone OP, that segment was... GOLD! Just pure comedy gold.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> I don't really see how it is stupid or ignorant. There are potentially serious consequences to three of the four scenarios here (and maybe some would say the fourth, if you're religious). Not always, but often enough that one doesn't have to reach to explain them. What are the consequences to not watching wrestling? You spend your time doing something else. I didn't watch for months. I'm fine. If I didn't go to work? I'd probably not be fine, because no one takes care of me. I take care of me. I didn't work out for a few years, I had health issues, and was told I would be in serious health trouble within 10 years if I didn't change. I dropped 60 lbs. in 4 months. As for showering, well, that often goes back to things like jobs. . . where you can be fired for smelling like you rolled around in a bog, and there are potential health issues associated with that.
> 
> Honestly, if I don't like something, and I don't have to do it, I'm not going to do it. What I do believe is silly ("stupid" is too strong a word) and "doesn't make sense" is that someone who doesn't take any enjoyment in an activity, continues to do that activity even though there are numerous other activities that they may like in place of the one they dislike. Some people like the banter here, even the negative, so they come back.
> 
> I didn't watch the NBA this year for the first year since 1988. Instead, I took my dog to the park or I spent that time putting together my comic book collection, which are two things I like to do. If I hated wrestling that much, why should I continue to watch it when I could paint or read or go to the movies or ride roller coasters or mess around with my fish tanks? It's not such a "stupid question" to wonder why someone does something they hate when they don't have to do it.


Well stated. I was more so coming from the perspective of if they didn't want to watch than they wouldn't stand point too.
Not wanting to watch, and not liking what they are watching are two completely different things. I think a majority of people honestly do wish they liked what they watched. Maybe there are people out there who like to just strictly complain. Or maybe there are people who just watch out of habit. I probably just give people too much credit in thinking if they really didn't watch then they wouldn't  . I tend to think people talk about what they dislike hoping that somebody else agrees with them. It's much easier to find common ground in things you don't like, politics, religion, television, music, work, ect than it is to talk about things you like. Talking about things that you like never amount to discussions. If everybody agreed the only threads we'd get would be stuff like "Isn't Raw Awesome?" with replies like "yeah man it was", "it was fantastic", "omg it was sooooo goood".. which would be boring. Thats the irony. The more boring wrestling is, the more likely the better the conversations are to come out. That's why some of the most hated movies also get the most discussion. People like to hate. And I say, hate on.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't mind Brodus. Not a big fan but don't hate him. What I do hate is those little kids dancing with him. What the hell is that? Makes him look like a pedo.


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon (Jan 3, 2012)

AJ IS RATINGZZZZZZZZZZZ

dam she appearing in so many freaking segments... :rocky


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

Awful RAW. I only made it about half way threw before I seriously stopped watching, and I usually watch the entire RAW even if it sucks. Oh well.


----------



## tomfoolery (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm sure yesterday this AJ storyline was gold... What have I missed? Is it because we dont have a 7 foot red retard involved in the love story anymore?

The ending was good. We don't know how it's going to play out at MITB.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Jericho was gold all night. Using all his old stuff and he had great chemistry with Bryan. I want him to win MITB and Bryan to win the championship just so they can cut promos together all the time.

The end segment got screwed up. It just made it silly that Punk and Bryan would be down SO LONG while they built up to AJ finding the table, setting it up, then going up top. I got what they were driving at, but it was a misstep in execution. They got the final fucking segment of the show though, so I'm not gonna complain too much. Everything before that was great though. AJ teaming with the World Champion (and being MORE OVER THAN HIM), being a clingy girlfriend with Punk, telling Eve off, I enjoyed the build with her for the most part. 

The rest of the show was decent too. Some tag team build up, I'm feeling a little better about Raw's MITB, Kidd beating Tensai (even if it was a roll-up), DDP made me mark out, best Raw in a while tbh.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

But they did the double cross-body! It's almost as devastating as the double clothesline!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

RAW IS AJ!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

chronoxiong said:


> RAW Thoughts
> Liked:
> -*Alberto Del Rio getting serious heat in Mexico. If only this would translate to the US crowd.*
> -The One Man Baaaaaaannnnnnnnnndddddddddd Heath Slater finally getting a win and it's over Doink the Clown!!!
> ...


:lmao :lmao they were in Laredo, Texas.


----------



## peejay (Nov 9, 2008)

It wasn't a very good Raw at all but that's to be expected. AJ and Jericho were the highlights of the show for me.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Really enjoyed most of it. The things with AJ were a lot but everything she was involved with was entertaining.

And its refreshing to see both the WWE Title match and the Raw MITB getting a lot of build.

Fun show!



The Bad Guy said:


> Am I the only one here who enjoys this love triangle storyline? at first it was boring the crap out of me but lately I have become fond of it.


I Love it. They are all playing their parts perfect.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Looking back at the show tonight, I just realized that they need to put AJ in every segment to counteract having to see that god awful Katy Perry commercial every 10 minutes.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

chronoxiong said:


> RAW Thoughts
> Liked:
> -*Alberto Del Rio getting serious heat in Mexico*. If only this would translate to the US crowd.
> -The One Man Baaaaaaannnnnnnnnndddddddddd Heath Slater finally getting a win and it's over Doink the Clown!!!
> ...


They were in the USA . Pretty good Raw, one of the better of the last couple of weeks.

Also, I've been saying this for months, but people wining about ADR 'not getting a reaction' is just b.s. and trying to look cool in the flow. However, tonight was another good example of the reaction ADR gets.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

FIRST of all he meant somewhere where the population wasn't 90% hispanics.

SECOND of all he is right. Del Rio goes to Mexico and gets a reaction. He goes to Wisconsin and he gets crickets.

THIRD of all it was reported that before the match Del Rio called out Laredo as the mexican peasants who clean for a living or something like that. So its not like he just came out and got heat. He used the old trick of insulting the city.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

I hate all you


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> They were in the USA . Pretty good Raw, one of the better of the last couple of weeks.
> 
> Also, I've been saying this for months, but people wining about ADR 'not getting a reaction' is just b.s. and trying to look cool in the flow. However, tonight was another good example of the reaction ADR gets.


Because there were a disproportionate number of Hispanics in it. ADR does not get a response in any part of the USA where there isn't a massive number of Hispanics to offset the sheer boredom of the other casual fans. I know this, YOU know this and if you really need proof look no further than last nights promo ADR did. He said it himself...how many times has his 1 on 1 match with Sheamus been changed in the last 3 months? WWE keeps changing it because hardly anyone on the planet gives a damn about ADR.




StarzNBarz said:


> THIRD of all it was reported that before the match Del Rio called out Laredo as the mexican peasants who clean for a living or something like that. So its not like he just came out and got heat. He used the old trick of insulting the city.


I didn't even know this part. That makes it even more pathetic.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

For a second I also thought they were in Mexico as well.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Happenstan said:


> I didn't even know this part. That makes it even more pathetic.


Yea here you go:


> - Del Rio/Sin Cara: during the commerical before the match Del Rio was interviewed by Josh Mathews about how honored he was to be wrestling in front of a largely latin crowd with a great mexican heritage. He said he would answer in spanish. He basically said that the people from laredo are not real mexicans because they are all the illegals that clean houses...etc. I couldnt really hear a lot of it because that drew huge heat and the place errupted with the culero chant. This is why he was booed so much during the match.


from this thread - http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/624909-some-notes-raw-dark-match-superstars-spoilers.html


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> They were in the USA . Pretty good Raw, one of the better of the last couple of weeks.
> 
> Also, I've been saying this for months, but people wining about ADR 'not getting a reaction' is just b.s. and trying to look cool in the flow. However, tonight was another good example of the reaction ADR gets.


No it isn't bs, do you watch SmackDown? The man is totally forced for non-Hispanics and no one outside of that demographic or his few fans like you gives a crap about that boring, zero "it" factor character of Alberto Del Rio. He's an indifference, just another bland PG superstar. He's good in the ring but has nothing else to offer. He tries his best to insult a town and still gets no reaction unless Hispanics are in attendance, that's the only reason he's here, for the Hispanic demographic.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

> - Del Rio/Sin Cara: during the commerical before the match Del Rio was interviewed by Josh Mathews about how honored he was to be wrestling in front of a largely latin crowd with a great mexican heritage. He said he would answer in spanish. He basically said that the people from laredo are not real mexicans because they are all the illegals that clean houses...etc. I couldnt really hear a lot of it because that drew huge heat and the place errupted with the culero chant. This is why he was booed so much during the match.


Hehe, that's awesome, I would've love to see that segment.



hassassin said:


> No it isn't bs, do you watch SmackDown? The man is totally forced for non-Hispanics and no one outside of that demographic or his few fans like you gives a crap about that boring, zero "it" factor character of Alberto Del Rio. He's an indifference, just another bland PG superstar. He's good in the ring but has nothing else to offer. He tries his best to insult a town and still gets no reaction unless Hispanics are in attendance, that's the only reason he's here, for the Hispanic demographic.


Yes, I do watch SD. He isn't forced at all, the only one that has been forced is John Cena. Obviously there are people who do give enough 'crap' about him, otherwise WWE/Vince wouldn't keep him in the ME. And of course, that is exactly the place where ADR belongs, because he is a special talent.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

A decent Raw. The GOAT Jericho made it way better than usual with his promos. Also, AJ is just awesome.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Did ANYONE in the crowd realise who Doink was FFS?!

Great to see DDP too!!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

StanStansky said:


> I just read that the Brooklyn Brawler played Doink tonight. JOBBER 4 LIFE


 Figures.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

EEEVER AGAIN, YES, EEEVER AGAIN, YES, EEEVER AGAIN, YES, EEEVER AGAIN, YES

couldn't stop laughing


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> Hehe, that's awesome, I would've love to see that segment.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do watch SD. He isn't forced at all, the only one that has been forced is John Cena. Obviously there are people who do give enough 'crap' about him, otherwise WWE/Vince wouldn't keep him in the ME. And of course, that is exactly the place where ADR belongs, because he is a special talent.


He is forced. He didn't get any real heat during all his shitty WWE Title reigns. He got pushed hard to the top without really connecting with the fans. In the ring Del Rio is definitely a top wrestler, he's great, but despite all the backing he got from creative and the WWE hype machine he should be in the upper midcard/midcard right now considering the responses he gets. I honestly don't think fans give a crap about him, he's a snobby heel with no redeeming qualities. The Mexican fans love Sin Cara and Mysterio.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Am I the only one who enjoyed the crowd? (Y)


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

The squealing during the main event was awful.

RAW wasn't bad, like cringeworthy torturous bad but it was so boring. I actually turned it off and watched the rest later.

I just knew that nothing was going to happen, and that nothing exciting will happen till the 1000th episode of RAW.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

Decent RAW. I marked a little when Kidd beat Tensai. Kidd defeated Tensai way quicker than Sheamus or Cena did, so Kidd > Sheamus & Cena. TYSON KIDD FOR WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION.


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

Decent enough show.

Though to be fair, the only parts I really watch are the AJ/Danielson/Punk/Jericho parts.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

Bryan, Jericho and punk were all great.I loved the bon jovi line from punk and the jacket debate was epic.Kidd won again against tensai which i marked for.Really thought AJ was going to do a sabu and moonsault herself through the table.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Let's see...AJ is single handidly carrying Monday Night Raw during the summer of 2012. CM Punk is still cookie cutter and hasn't main evented all year...Bryan is still the best thing going but they won't get him the title....Cena is still the bi polar piece of trash he's always been who main events when he shouldn't and takes away from the progress of the show. Pretty much sums all of that up. 

Ziggler continues towards a tweener feel but not quite there yet. Tensai is a comedy opponent at this juncture.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I found it funny when it said " Teddy Long has just tweeted the main event line-up ", man we could all do that FFS, was he even there??!!

This twitter stuff winds me up tbh.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Decent matches (they somehow managed to make Big Show Kane rather interesting, and Kane sold that Choke slam well), good ending if throwing the story into a bit of disarray, but after RAW did everything in their power to make Kidd look like he was doing the job (no entrance, starts getting pummeled) he won and I marked out.

So yeah, O.K.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Best show of all time.

Good stuff:
- the 1000 tag team matches
- AJ a women that looks like a 12 year old, destroying both bryan and punk
- random no dq match
- cena's amazing botch (y2j doesn't botch he just pretends)
- christian being brodus clay dance partner of the week
- prime time players

the bad stuff:
- jericho
- DDP
- That amazing trailer of hogan's cult film


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I thin Bryan/Jericho have a really cool chemistry together.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

The best part of the show was clearly the Jericho/Bryan segment. It was amazing :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> the bad stuff:
> - jericho


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Fucking LOL @ the end of RAW. The two main eventers get taken out by a tiny little girl.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

BUBZ said:


> Fucking LOL @ the end of RAW. The two main eventers get taken out by a tiny little girl.


NOT LISTENING NOT LISTENING NANANANA AJ IS AWESOME AJ IS AWESOME


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Thought it was a great ending and looking forward to how it goes on


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Eh. It was more believable than Sable giving a top rope hurricanrana to Marc Mero.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

this raw was almost perfect.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

GOOD:

Heath Slater being hilarious again.
Jericho being entertaining for the first time since his return.
Tyson Kidd getting another win.
Ziggler not getting pinned, though his team still lost.
THE PRIME TIME PLAYERS.

BAD:

RAW being dominated by a 14-year old girl, who put the two Title contenders through a table. Genius.
Kane and Big Show. JUST FUCK OFF AND RETIRE.
Sheamus continuing to be massively boring.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Bad Raw. No Rey Mysterio or Miz and too much AJ. The highlight of the show was Kidd's win over Tensai.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Wait... the prime time players are IWC favorites?! My brain just exploded


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

One thing is for sure, whether people like AJs current role or hate it, she is over on this forum. Wow, people are so worked up over her being involved in a feud that had no build to it before she was involved.

Like I said last night, RAW was decent. Most of all I like how "refreshed" Jericho seems to be. Kidd getting a "shocking" win over Tensai was cool. It was nice seeing DDP again. Although they still could have done better if they played the right entrance music that was used at the peak of his career, not the psycho stalker music.

The only thing that killed me was how desperate they are to getting Brodus over that they had several wrestlers dancing with him in the ring. Just stick hornswoggle in there and spare the others.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Quasi Juice said:


> He is forced. He didn't get any real heat during all his shitty WWE Title reigns. He got pushed hard to the top without really connecting with the fans. In the ring Del Rio is definitely a top wrestler, he's great, but despite all the backing he got from creative and the WWE hype machine he should be in the upper midcard/midcard right now considering the responses he gets. I honestly don't think fans give a crap about him, he's a snobby heel with no redeeming qualities. The Mexican fans love Sin Cara and Mysterio.


Nope, he's not forced. Forced wrestlers are only the ones that don't need/deserve to be in a spot where they are in. ADR is in the right spot. Also, him not getting 'real heat' is really, really over exaggerated by some people on the IWC. WWE finally did a good job with ADR, in pushing a new, young talent to the ME, which they obviously need. 

Yeah, the fans love Mysterio and Cara because they are the babyfaces. If ADR had a face character in where he for example would be a face Million Dollar Man and hand out money to the crowd (kayfabe wise) he would be cheered also. That's just the way of booking.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

RAW IS AJ. fpalm

Last nights Raw was enough to make anyone consider whether or not they want to watch again. I'm usually a glass-half full type of guy and I'll look past a lot of rubbish, but this is seriously the worst WWE has been since I started watching. For a long time I thought 2009 couldn't be touched in terms of how terrible it was but they've somehow surpassed it. Raw 1000 had better usher in a new era because otherwise I honestly don't think I'll continue watching, at least not regularly. It's not worth 2 hours of my time let alone 2 hours in the middle of the night watching live in the UK.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Lol at Tensai losing to Tyson Kidd. He's finished.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Shock said:


> RAW IS AJ. fpalm
> 
> Last nights Raw was enough to make anyone consider whether or not they want to watch again. I'm usually a glass-half full type of guy and I'll look past a lot of rubbish, but this is seriously the worst WWE has been since I started watching. For a long time I thought 2009 couldn't be touched in terms of how terrible it was but they've somehow surpassed it. Raw 1000 had better usher in a new era because otherwise I honestly don't think I'll continue watching, at least not regularly. It's not worth 2 hours of my time let alone 2 hours in the middle of the night watching live in the UK.


This 100 percent. WWE is HORRIBLE right now. I have been watching for a very long time, pretty much my whole life, and this is the worst it has ever been. Absolutely terrible. The whole thing with AJ, please GTFO, not just her but the whole dumb storyline. WWE sucks and while I have been getting into Impact a little bit, it just isn't the same. I'm not watching again until Raw 1000 purely for the nostalgia factor and even if they tease a new era or change, I won't fall for it again LIKE EVERY OTHER TIME.

Man, when Jericho was in the ring with Bryan, Punk and Cena I coudln't help but say GET THESE JABRIONIS out of Jericho's ring. Its so sad to see, but one can easily tell guys from the AE and before just have something different than the guys today. I don't know what it is, but it just feels less like acting and a comedy show, but more real and like a wrestling show. Sadly, Jericho is about the only one left I give a shit about since Big Show sucks and Triple H is barely there. With that said, let me say I am a HUGE Kane mark and recently he has been working his ass off. If everyone could work like Kane, the WWE would be in such a better state.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

What a brutal RAW, honestly, I know people are throwing this every week, but this is legit, one of the worst shows of all time. 

This AJ crap is unbearable, she's a terrible, terrible actress. Punk and Bryan aren't believable and the average fan don't buy them as real stars but after this show, when a skinny girl made them look like even bigger fools, it's a new level. 

Another thing about the opening segment, imagine a random person switching to RAW accidentally and watching two skinny goofs doing this pathetic, unrealistic "YES YES YES" act. I said it in this thread when it happened but this is just embarrassing. I'm watching this shit alone, all the people close to me stopped watching years ago, but I can only imagine a person here watching this with his family/friends/whatever, and please don't pretend to "enjoy it", I can see the embarrassed faces. Happened to me personally in a Bryan backstage segment with Kofi a few months ago(April maybe with the YES BS), and his first reaction was "Is he retarded?", true story from a random viewer. This is the reason why this industry is an absolute joke today and wrestling awareness is at an all-time low. 

The few good things about this show:
DDP's return, awesome to see him again, he's in great shape, I still want Cutter vs RKO at Summerslam. So much potential.

The classic 98-99 RAW moments with Vince and Shane and DX/WCW. Especially the awesome Shane/Vince skit before Rumble 1999, so depressing to watch this.

Big Show and Kane working hard in a match, and Show getting the smart, strong booking. 

Heyman was great as usual. 

Jericho going old school with classic catchphrases and showing that he's leagues above everybody else in that ring in every aspect.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

It was a great Raw. And it was tag team galore, it was almost as they make all the matches tag team on purpose when Teddy is in charge.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Poor RAW. As I said before the ending was unique. But I really hated it. Make your 2 guys for the WWE championship get bested by a tiny woman? Fuck that. Punk and his title were the in the shadow of Cena, and now its even futher shadowed by AJ. AJ plays the psycho role well, but the focus NEEEDS to deviate from her back to the championship. She is only there to add unpredictability, Punk will probably retain. 

The only highlights:
-DDP
-Jericho
-98/99 RAW clips
-Punk/Bryan actually closing a show. Besides how pathetic it was, they finally closed a show which was good.

For those of you saying it was a great RAW. It was not. All we saw was more "AJ IS A PSYCHO BITCH AND SHE MIGHT SCREW EITHER GUY AT MITB" and "BIG SHOW IS A MONSTER" stuff, which will end up with nothing major happening(either way the title is going back to Cena soon imo)


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I actually was entertained by Raw but apparently it sucked b/c if you think it was a good/decent Raw your an idiot or something because...


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> I actually was entertained by Raw but apparently it sucked b/c if you think it was a good/decent Raw your an idiot or something because...


All Bryan/AJ marks will say something like this, but when either of them gets buried or sent to midcard, y'all will rage and have a meltdown.

The reason I disliked RAW is that its the same stuff as we saw before.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

NearFall said:


> All Bryan/AJ marks will say something like this, but when either of them gets buried or sent to midcard, y'all will rage and have a meltdown.
> 
> The reason I disliked RAW is that its the same stuff as we saw before.


:lol it has nothing to do with being a mark of anyone. There were a few good matches, Opening segment was actually good, Paul Heyman was good as usual, there was jsut a good amount of entertainment for me. Yeh, AJ was overused to an extent IMO, but that didn't "ruin" the show for me. 

IT wasn;t a GREAT Raw or anything, but it entertained me for 2 hours and thats all I ask of Raw. Sometimes I wonder what some people expect Raw to be every week? I mean if you didn't enjoy it thats fine and please voice your opinion about it, but just b/c you didn't enjoy it doesn;t mean the people who did are wrong or idiots.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

It's depends on the viewer, for myself I was already wanting someone to shoot me when cena opened the show with his amazing mic skills.

I think it was a awful RAW with a few exceptions like jericho/bryan segment and flashbacks (can they count?)

But I can't blame anyone for enjoying the show, it's their choice not mine.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

this year has to be one of the best years wwe ever had in terms of entertainment. atleast in my humble opinion.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> :lol it has nothing to do with being a mark of anyone. There were a few good matches, Opening segment was actually good, Paul Heyman was good as usual, there was jsut a good amount of entertainment for me. Yeh, AJ was overused to an extent IMO, but that didn't "ruin" the show for me.
> 
> IT wasn;t a GREAT Raw or anything, but it entertained me for 2 hours and thats all I ask of Raw. Sometimes I wonder what some people expect Raw to be every week? I mean if you didn't enjoy it thats fine and please voice your opinion about it, but just b/c you didn't enjoy it doesn;t mean the people who did are wrong or idiots.


I never called people idiots, I just don't see how people love AJ so much, as I'm 100% convinced this is all a swerve and she will do nothing at MITB(i dont mind either way as Bryan I enjoy a good bit of the time). I was entertained for roughly 30 minutes of the 2 hours. Thats why i really disliked it. I even forgot about Heyman.

It's mainly just the negatives make it alot harder for me to even enjoy the positives.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

NearFall said:


> I never called people idiots, *I just don't see how people love AJ so much*, as I'm 100% convinced this is all a swerve and she will do nothing at MITB(i dont mind either way as Bryan I enjoy a good bit of the time). I was entertained for roughly 30 minutes of the 2 hours. Thats why i really disliked it. I even forgot about Heyman.
> 
> It's mainly just the negatives make it alot harder for me to even enjoy the positives.


Thats fair if thats your opinion on here. I guess I understand why people do like her, but also see people being annoyed at how much she is being featured as well. And I know you never really called anybody idiots or anything derogatory but there are people who have. 

:lol well if you were entertained for 30 minutes, another 45 minutes was commercials so you were entertained by roughly half of the WWE content if you want to look at it from a positive standpoint :lol


----------



## bojinov3000 (Jul 3, 2012)

I have actually only began watching wrestling again. I stopped for a few years because I got bored of it. When I heard about the 1000th RAW coming up I decided to get into the whole wrestling thing again. I watched a re run of last week's RAW to get a feel for it and I sat and watched RAW last night. I was really uncomfortable. What the hell is up with the "Yes, Yes, Yes" thing. My god. Stupid catchphrase. The whole crazy AJ thing really is meh tbh. She's hot but this shouldn't be a Championship story line. 

The Big show v Kane match disappointed me too. Really underwhelming ending imo. 

On the other hand, I do miss watching wrestling as much as I used to so I might just stick with it for a while.


----------



## thierry90 (Apr 2, 2012)

Personal highlights from last night:
1. Everything with Jericho- he is gold. Especially taking it old school with the catchphrases.
2. The whole pre-match Slater package, match with Doink and DDP.
3. Del Rio actually getting a reaction of some sort.
4. Oh, and Dolph Ziggler not getting pinned for once, even if he did take another beating.


----------



## The Rock Forever (Dec 6, 2008)

thread title misleading.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

SteenIsGod said:


> *Cena out wrestled Punk at MITB.* Cena, if allowed to work is very good, and there two styles would mesh very well instead of generic indie match #5000.


Not even close, clearly you were watching another match.


----------



## HalfNights70 (May 25, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> What a brutal RAW, honestly, I know people are throwing this every week, but this is legit, one of the worst shows of all time.
> 
> This AJ crap is unbearable, she's a terrible, terrible actress. Punk and Bryan aren't believable and the average fan don't buy them as real stars but after this show, when a skinny girl made them look like even bigger fools, it's a new level.
> 
> ...


No shit, didnt know that Jericho was more muscular than those skinny hacks , dude wake up they're in the same size.
For now and ever can you just stop comparing the past with Raw today and Yeah of course Jericho is leagues ahead of them because he's from the attitude era  and to be honest finally he was entertaining tonight have been a long time. Raw wasn't terrible it was entertaining in some parts of the show and why you didn't bring that Jericho/Bryan backstage staff, is Jericho an exception or something. Stop blaming the wrestlers because all you just brought is the storylines from the past, it's obviously the booking fault not the wrestler himself.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> :lol well if you were entertained for 30 minutes, another 45 minutes was commercials so you were entertained by roughly half of the WWE content if you want to look at it from a positive standpoint :lol


:lol:lol:lol Got me there man!



mblonde09 said:


> Not even close, clearly you were watching another match.


Actually no, Punk put on a great performance but Cena outwrestled him. Punk's best ringwork has been since december of '11


----------



## HalfNights70 (May 25, 2012)

NearFall said:


> :lol:lol:lol Got me there man!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually no, Punk put on a great performance but Cena outwrestled him. Punk's best ringwork has been since december of '11


Cena did a good effort but still his acting and selling is just terrible, and I think the match have been great because of the counters and the crowd it self, Punk talks a lot in the ring to communicate with the other wrestler and that exactly what happened nothing against Cena tho. Cena out 
wrestling Punk is completely wrong.


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

Can I just add, I wish they would stop showing attitude era Raw greatest moments stuff....its fucking depressing.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

NearFall said:


> :lol:lol:lol Got me there man!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually no, *Punk put on a great performance but Cena outwrestled him.* Punk's best ringwork has been since december of '11


Once again, Cena wasn't even close to out-wrestling Punk - just 'cos he started the match with a couple of headlock takeovers, on Punk, doesn't mean he outwrestled him.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Monday Night AJ.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Cena is a bellow average to average worker with a shitty character that sells a lot of t shirts, get over it.

He normally puts on a decent matches if he is in the ring with a leader or a great worker.


----------



## 1illmatic (Jun 12, 2012)

Strange ending to this week's Raw, I was expecting Show to interrupt the fight again.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

WWE just can't do a great show anymore. Is sad but true.

The 8 Man Tag match ended in a joke. They should have had the heel team pick up the win via Rhodes pinning Santino but instead the PTP walkout and Rhodes leaves Otunga until fucking useless Brodus Clay comes out. They turned a match that started great into a shit house.

The AJ segments are to damn much. She had one match, three backstage segments and ended Raw. What the fuck?


----------



## 199630 (Jan 30, 2011)

I guess it's still real to me dammit, but I could not get over how a fresh Tensai, with his huge legs, wasn't able to push off Tyson who just got beat-down in the corner. Not even Cena would've been able to do that a few weeks ago. It reminds me of when Aksana pinned Natalya the same way last year without any offense, it just looks really silly.

And AJ pushing down a man twice her weight seems farfetched too. Maybe she should've tickled him first.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Good RAW. Glad to see that AJ/Punk/Bryan closed the show instead of Cena and Show.


----------



## GrandCougar (Jun 28, 2011)

I watched raw on youtube just now, but where the fuck is the titties?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> WWE just can't do a great show anymore. Is sad but true.
> 
> The 8 Man Tag match ended in a joke. They should have had the heel team pick up the win via Rhodes pinning Santino but instead the PTP walkout and Rhodes leaves Otunga until fucking useless Brodus Clay comes out. They turned a match that started great into a shit house.
> *
> The AJ segments are to damn much. She had one match, three backstage segments and ended Raw. What the fuck?*


Still better than 2004 with Eugene being everywhere.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

Just finished watching Raw.

This thing at the end where AJ teases jumping through the table, I just thought it sucked big time. Teaching kids that if you want some attention, at least tease hurting yourself and everyone will be there for you.

Very stupid message to send.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Proc said:


> Just finished watching Raw.
> 
> This thing at the end where AJ teases jumping through the table, I just thought it sucked big time. Teaching kids that if you want some attention, at least tease hurting yourself and everyone will be there for you.
> 
> Very stupid message to send.


Exactly. Just like Cena beating up and bullying Cole & Laurinitis. Totally against their Be A Star campaign.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

AJ topic got canceled. :no:


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Proc said:


> Just finished watching Raw.
> 
> This thing at the end where AJ teases jumping through the table, I just thought it sucked big time. Teaching kids that if you want some attention, at least tease hurting yourself and everyone will be there for you.
> 
> Very stupid message to send.


I hope this is sarcasm, they are being taught the best way to settle their differences is by fighting each other by watching the damn show.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

The title to this thread is ridiculous by the way.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

fuck the internetz


----------



## HellFirenBrimstone (Jun 29, 2012)

is this the best that vince mcmahon has to offer nowadays? now i know why i haven't watched wrestling since 2000.


----------



## Xios (Jun 18, 2012)

What people were chanting when Alberto came out? I didn't understand.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Xios said:


> What people were chanting when Alberto came out? I didn't understand.


I believe it was asshole in Spanish.

Maybe someone posted it already, but I'm assuming someone has made a "YES!" "AGAIN!" gif already? Cuz I wants it.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Gingermadman said:


> I hope this is sarcasm, they are being taught the best way to settle their differences is by fighting each other by watching the damn show.


Yeah, if they were to set a real example for kids, they wouldn't have matches/fighting/any violence, they'd just talk shit to each other on the mic, forgive each other and shake hands. I feel like the table spot was fine as it played into her being "crazy".


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I hope they don't make AJ a cutter...


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> I hope they don't make AJ a cutter...


They would have to stop her half way through cuz they can't show blood anymore lol


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Too much fucking AJ. Hope they end this angle at MITB and be done with it.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

I love the storyline with AJ. It's extremely unpredictable. WWE has been way too predictable lately. I just hope WWE has a plan to end it well. Not like the anonymous GM who magically disappeared.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

Is it just me who found it strange that Cena was the one getting beaten and Punk was the one diving in to save it?

Also what was up with Cena? He seemed pissed off/knackered/to be selling all at the same time. Odd.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

The Arseache Kid said:


> Is it just me who found it strange that Cena was the one getting beaten and Punk was the one diving in to save it?
> 
> *Also what was up with Cena? He seemed pissed off/knackered/to be selling all at the same time. Odd.*


Nah, he's just a crappy wrestler that can't sell shit.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Nah, he's just a crappy wrestler that can't sell shit.


Could also be that he's getting a divorce and everyone now knows he's a cheating POS.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Proc said:


> Just finished watching Raw.
> 
> This thing at the end where AJ teases jumping through the table, I just thought it sucked big time. Teaching kids that if you want some attention, at least tease hurting yourself and everyone will be there for you.
> 
> Very stupid message to send.


Yes, because they've spent the last few episodes establishing that AJ as the personification of perfect mental health and a role model that all little girls to follow.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Hades1313 said:


> Could also be that he's getting a divorce and everyone now knows he's a cheating POS.


I doubt that he cares. He's still getting paid and the kids still love him. :cena2


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> I doubt that he cares. He's still getting paid and the kids still love him. :cena2


That's true, although I think he cares for the pay a lot more than the kids.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

unpredictable storyline? Here's what likely happens, she helps Bryan wins, Bryan celebrates Aj takes him out with a chair Cena cashes in 1 2 3. AJ goes to ramp and smiles wickedly


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

You know what was unpredictable too? zombie WCW days.


----------



## Pro Royka (Jul 2, 2012)

Did anybody notice the botch in the mainevent between Cena and Jericho, I guess Jericho doesn't want Cena to capitalise like a superman.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Summer of AJ.
*
Pretty good RAW.


----------



## WrestlingFan96 (Jan 10, 2011)

Stuff like this makes me wonder why I manage to WWE.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

King_Of_This_World said:


> Can I just add, I wish they would stop showing attitude era Raw greatest moments stuff....its fucking depressing.


_We_ know it was better than the shit being served up to us now. _They_ know it was better than the shit being served up to us now. Question is, when will WWE do anything about it whilst Cena is still the man?

Raw was almost complete fucking bullshit last night. Cena starts the show, the only good thing about that entire segment was Jericho's catchphrases and then Big Slow cleans house. The 8 man tag match was a clusterfuck of epic proportions that was ended by a guy not even in the match, classic Vince Russo style booking right there fpalm followed by Family Channel style kiddies dancing in the ring crap. AJ...I don't mind seeing AJ when she's relevant but why was she in a match tagging with Sheamus? She has no beef with Ziggler or Vicki Guerrero, right? Completely pointless filler nonsense, didn't advance anything, wasn't even a good match. Then Alberto Del Rio squashing Sin Cara without the match even starting properly, again why? Don't get me wrong, I'm no Sin Cara fan and don't mind seeing him take a beating, but he looked like an absolute _jobber_ last night, are they finally facing up to the fact that Mistico's just not working out in WWE? Didn't make me give any more of a shit about Del Rio either, even with the 'Culero' (Asshole) chant. Tensai jobbing in record time to Tyson Kidd...:lol, made all the more stupid by the fact that Tensai was beating Cena and Punk not so long back, and at least proving that he could last more than half a minute with Cena even when Cena did beat him. If this is leading to a match between Tensai and Sakamoto, at least I hope they get it over with quickly, nobody really cares about Sakamoto either and he's destined to fade in obscurity with Tensai afterwards thanks to being saddled with the same shitty gimmick. Main event was OK and the ending was mildly amusing, at least AJ had a reason to be there that time. Still, a relatively small female standing tall over the WWE Champion and number one conteder is stretching the boundaries of believability quite a bit, maybe if it was someone like Chyna or Nicole Bass, hell even Beth Phoenix I could've understood it happening but AJ? Nah. And taking the fact that I'd happily bang her out of the equation, she was featured on the show way too damn much and has become the focal point of this whole feud rather than, you know, the WWE Championship belt.

Still, I'm using the 4th June Raw as my yardstick of crap for measuring shows against at the moment. Was anything in last night's Raw worse than Cena stripping Cole down to his underwear and covering him in BBQ sauce? Thankfully not. But that doesn't mean it was a good show either. Something has to give, the quality of the writing/booking has been noticeably piss poor since Extreme Rules and (just like with No Way Out which I didn't end up buying) I'm finding it hard to give much of a shit about Money In The Bank at the moment and I've really got no confidence in Summerslam to be any good at this point. :sad:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

And now, 5 minute Raw


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I liked raw. Even the big show/kane match was tolerable, although Kane should have won.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

i keep watching that 3hr raw commercial over and over again.






actually love big show in this... "oooh cake." :lmao


----------



## fjawodfc (Apr 3, 2012)

Anyone who thinks A.J. is small-chested has been watching too much porn and lost their grip on reality.


----------



## fjawodfc (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 7/2/12 Discussion: "Lesnar's Camp Responds"*



ShaggyK said:


> Does anyone else feel and uncontrollable urge to punch Michael Cole in the face anytime they see him?


Not as much as the one-line posts followed by 30-line signatures and stupid photo spam.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't understand how AJ putting Punk and Bryan through a table is defined as a good thing.

I can suspend my disbelief for alot of things but this isn't one of them.
They really need to take the focus off her and give it to Punk and Bryan somewhat.


----------



## Realdonnyv (May 21, 2012)

How? Bryan was standing next to the table. Punk was on the apron, not very balanced. AJ gave Punk a pretty good shove.


And I like AJ's itty bitty titties


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

virus21 said:


> And now, 5 minute Raw


LOL amazing and less painful.
The best part is how they push and bury tyson under 5 mins.

WWE is bad but not TNA 2010 funny bad, that's the problem with the current product.
Since everything is fucked now I wish they would push the russo button.


----------



## fjawodfc (Apr 3, 2012)

Ironic how Cole said this show was in "Deep South" Texas when Laredo, TX is 96% Hispanic.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

God Michael Cole is really fucking shit. During the Doink-Slater match where he said to Lawler 'hahaha he hit you with a pie! hahahahaha....and he called you Burger King hahahahahah!' like it was the funniest thing in the world almost made me want to fucking curbstomp the little cunt.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

It's just getting out of hand.

Yes I like AJ's ring work and yes I like her new character, but they're just going too far now with this.

I think most people could agree she gets too much focus, especially now.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

BarrettBarrage said:


> It's just getting out of hand.
> 
> Yes I like AJ's ring work and yes I like her new character, but they're just going too far now with this.
> 
> I think most people could agree she gets too much focus, especially now.


I like her too, but I don't want it to go past MITB either, otherwise it will get boring and repetitive. With her as the special ref at MITB she will have to pick a side. Pretty sure it will be Bryan.


----------



## RobsYourUncle (Jan 29, 2012)

So who's GM of Raw for next week? Did they announce that and I missed it?


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

RobsYourUncle said:


> So who's GM of Raw for next week? Did they announce that and I missed it?


They didn't announce it but according to rumors it's gonna be a "big name". My guess is Austin.


----------



## AJ number 1 fan (Jun 26, 2012)

Big name that means 
1.Stone Cold
2.AJ
3.Paul Heyman


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

AJ number 1 fan said:


> Big name that means
> 1.Stone Cold
> 2.AJ
> 3.Paul Heyman


3. It's not Heyman, they said they could only get the "big name" back for 1 day and obviously Heyman has been back for more than a day already.

2. Are you the same person as Kelly Kelly fan? Just trolling for a different Diva this time?

It's either Austin or Michaels IMO. But since HBK is being advertised for the 1000th episode, I assume if he were gonna be there next week they would have announced it already. So that leaves Austin. Unless they're counting Steph as a "big name" now, but I doubt it.


----------



## Realdonnyv (May 21, 2012)

Repo-Man


----------

